# Sir Nigel Farage?



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2017)

I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 

Honest to God - these people are dangerous.  Utter misguided lunancy - nothing could be more designed to crash the honours system into total disrepute.  The guy is a disgraceful, lying conman.  He is no hero.  He has done NOTHING for this country or the people of this country that merits ANY honour.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2017)

He's probably been a more successful politician  than most of the wasters in Parliament during my lifetime


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't like the guy at all but he didn't become an MEP by being despised by everyone, and he didn't become the leader of UKIP by not appealing to more than one or two people. The Leave campaign was not run on whimsical fairy dust, and appealed to a significant cross section of the population.

And an honours system that can give an OBE to a Parish counsellor in some obscure village can surely recognise someone like Farage, however distasteful his politics is.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 7, 2017)

Like him or loath him, you cannot argue that he has been instrumental in shaping Uk politics for the next few years

Whether that is a good thing remains to be seen

He remains  highly influential , he has the incoming US presidents ear, and is seeking a role somewhere.

I get the feeling that we have not heard the last of him, but as regards a knighthood, seeing as he is anti- establishment and it is the establishment that picks the honours, 
then I just dont see it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2017)

A racist bigot knighted - well if Trump can be Potus I'll never rule anything out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I get the feeling that we have not heard the last of him, but as regards a knighthood, seeing as he is anti- establishment and it is the establishment that picks the honours, 
then I just dont see it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally. He seems to have managed t make politics relevant to swathes of the UK population, while dividing opinion at the same time. He'll be back but not sure he's the first name you'd think of for such an establishment recognition


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Him or Andy Murray, let me just think for a minute.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A racist bigot knighted - well if Trump can be Potus I'll never rule anything out
		
Click to expand...

He'd hardly be the first.


----------



## larmen (Jan 7, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't like the guy at all but he didn't become an MEP by being despised by everyone,
		
Click to expand...

He is a MEP for the UK to present the interest of the UK and he doesn't attend parliament In what he is supposed to do,and paid to do, he is totally useless. So he probably gets an honour at some point.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 

Honest to God - these people are dangerous.  Utter misguided lunancy - nothing could be more designed to crash the honours system into total disrepute.  The guy is a disgraceful, lying conman.  He is no hero.  He has done NOTHING for this country or the people of this country that merits ANY honour.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the most successful UK politician alive.  You say he has done nothing for this country well I disagree, he is responsible for the UK leaving the EU.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 

Honest to God - these people are dangerous.  Utter misguided lunancy - nothing could be more designed to crash the honours system into total disrepute.  The guy is a disgraceful, lying conman.  He is no hero.  He has done NOTHING for this country or the people of this country that merits ANY honour.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that makes me a dangerous lunatic. &#128077;


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 

Honest to God - these people are dangerous.  Utter misguided lunancy - nothing could be more designed to crash the honours system into total disrepute.  The guy is a disgraceful, lying conman.  He is no hero.  He has done NOTHING for this country or the people of this country that merits ANY honour.
		
Click to expand...

I will tell you why he should be honoured.
The people of this country decided by majority in two referendums to enter into and stay in a trading union. We did not, at any time, vote to be part of a federal Europe and everything that goes with it. We were taken down this path by successive governments despite the obvious and grave reservations of the British people. I am 57 years old and I have never been given my chance to have my say. Farage, almost on his own, gave me and others who shared these reservations along with all those who wanted to remain our first and only opportunity to have our say on this cornerstone of British political policy. That alone, no matter what the result of the referendum, was worth an honour.
He took on the political establishment and won. He won your voice for you on this issue as well as mine for me. Just because you don't like the result of the referendum he won for us and continually bleat on about it is irrelevant. It was clearly relevant for the majority.
I am, frankly astounded that you chose an honour for Farage as an example that would crash the honours system into total disrepute. To use your phrase Honest to God. No mention of Fred "the shred" Goodwin, Jimmy Saville, Robert Mugabe, Antony Blunt, Mussolini, Ceacescu, Philip Green....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I will tell you why he should be honoured.
The people of this country decided by majority in two referendums to enter into and stay in a trading union. We did not, at any time, vote to be part of a federal Europe and everything that goes with it. We were taken down this path by successive governments despite the obvious and grave reservations of the British people. I am 57 years old and I have never been given my chance to have my say. Farage, almost on his own, gave me and others who shared these reservations along with all those who wanted to remain our first and only opportunity to have our say on this cornerstone of British political policy. That alone, no matter what the result of the referendum, was worth an honour.
He took on the political establishment and won. He won your voice for you on this issue as well as mine for me. Just because you don't like the result of the referendum he won for us and continually bleat on about it is irrelevant. It was clearly relevant for the majority.
I am, frankly astounded that you chose an honour for Farage as an example that would crash the honours system into total disrepute. To use your phrase Honest to God. No mention of Fred "the shred" Goodwin, Jimmy Saville, Robert Mugabe, Antony Blunt, Mussolini, Ceacescu, Philip Green....
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with all of this I would just add the guy in charge of the foreign aid budget has just been knighted he has made a complete mess of this department and has just got a slap on the wrist by having one of his projects stopped.
knighthood now is not what it used to be to many no marks given the highest honour for just doing their job.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I will tell you why he should be honoured.
The people of this country decided by majority in two referendums to enter into and stay in a trading union. We did not, at any time, vote to be part of a federal Europe and everything that goes with it. We were taken down this path by successive governments despite the obvious and grave reservations of the British people. I am 57 years old and I have never been given my chance to have my say. Farage, almost on his own, gave me and others who shared these reservations along with all those who wanted to remain our first and only opportunity to have our say on this cornerstone of British political policy. That alone, no matter what the result of the referendum, was worth an honour.
He took on the political establishment and won. He won your voice for you on this issue as well as mine for me. Just because you don't like the result of the referendum he won for us and continually bleat on about it is irrelevant. It was clearly relevant for the majority.
I am, frankly astounded that you chose an honour for Farage as an example that would crash the honours system into total disrepute. To use your phrase Honest to God. No mention of Fred "the shred" Goodwin, Jimmy Saville, Robert Mugabe, Antony Blunt, Mussolini, Ceacescu, Philip Green....
		
Click to expand...

Also whilst he was/is an MEP he has failed in his duties to represent the UK on the extremely important fisheries commission 

And the guy isn't even an MP - he didn't even get enough votes from his own constituency 

Farage has no honour - the man is a disgrace and a bigot


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Also whilst he was/is an MEP he has failed in his duties to represent the UK on the extremely important fisheries commission 

And the guy isn't even an MP - he didn't even get enough votes from his own constituency 

Farage has no honour - the man is a disgrace and a bigot
		
Click to expand...

But as the saying goes "one man's meat is another man's poison" virtually singlehandedly  he achieved his stated aim of persuading the majority of voters to leave the EU  - not many politicians can claim to have left such a legacy. That's not to say I'd give him a knighthood


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			But as the saying goes "one man's meat is another man's poison" virtually singlehandedly  he achieved his stated aim of persuading the majority of voters to leave the EU  - not many politicians can claim to have left such a legacy. That's not to say I'd give him a knighthood
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying people voted to leave the EU because of Farage ( an MEP who failed the UK in his duties as an MEP )


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So are you saying people voted to leave the EU because of Farage ( an MEP who failed the UK in his duties as an MEP )
		
Click to expand...

Who do you think had the most impact of the Brexiteers then?


----------



## richy (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			But as the saying goes "one man's meat is another man's poison" virtually singlehandedly  he achieved his stated aim of persuading the majority of voters to leave the EU  - not many politicians can claim to have left such a legacy. That's not to say I'd give him a knighthood
		
Click to expand...

Mostly by lying


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2017)

Like button pushed. &#128077;

Without Farage there wouldn't even have been a Brexit referendum in the first place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Who do you think had the most impact of the Brexiteers then?
		
Click to expand...

So basically the country voted to leave the EU because of Farage based on a pack of lies and embellishment


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 8, 2017)

Really??

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-germany-christmas-market-lorry-a7486181.html


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 

Honest to God - these people are dangerous.  Utter misguided lunancy - nothing could be more designed to crash the honours system into total disrepute.  The guy is a disgraceful, lying conman.  He is no hero.  He has done NOTHING for this country or the people of this country that merits ANY honour.
		
Click to expand...

So the people who do support Farage are dangerous, misguided lunatics?


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Really??

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-germany-christmas-market-lorry-a7486181.html

Click to expand...

Good read and I think Nigel is spot on, give that man knighthood.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2017)

bobmac said:



			So the people who do support Farage are dangerous, misguided lunatics?
		
Click to expand...

Did I say that about supporters of Farage?  No I didn't - just the individuals who think he deserves a knighthood - or even a peerage.  Someone who has been responsible (all at least a cheerleader) for dividing the country down the middle - making it a more angry, blinkered, prejudiced and suspicious - and stirring up myriad anti-immigrant emotions.  Yup - just the sort of person who deserves a knighthood.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2017)

Dellboy said:



			Good read and I think Nigel is spot on, give that man knighthood.
		
Click to expand...

hmmm...QED?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2017)

I remember me dad saying during the miners strike that the Tories and labour are exactly the same, the only differance is the colour of there ties. He said they will never do owt for you, they will only look after themselves. How I laughed, decades later I have stopped laughing. The penny has dropped. They don't give a flying shat about me, miners, nurses, teachers, police, armed forces, council workers etc etc.
One man has come along and said it how it is, he has told the Tories, Labour, Liberals, SNP, the EU government HOW IT IS. Political followers and MPs of all parties have related to what he stands for. Does he lie? Do bears crap in the woods. Do other MPs lie? does the pope fart.
I have said this a thousand times and will continue to say it, successive governments and being a member of the EU has done sod all for me in 53 years. Farage and others gave me an opportunity to put two fingers up to the spotty bummed political wasters, and for that I thank him.
 For those that are upset he maybe a Sir, shame you did not kick off when that waste of space Cameron and Osborne gave honours to there " done nowt " pals when they quit politics.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			I remember me dad saying during the miners strike that the Tories and labour are exactly the same, the only differance is the colour of there ties. He said they will never do owt for you, they will only look after themselves. How I laughed, decades later I have stopped laughing. The penny has dropped. They don't give a flying shat about me, miners, nurses, teachers, police, armed forces, council workers etc etc.
One man has come along and said it how it is, he has told the Tories, Labour, Liberals, SNP, the EU government HOW IT IS. Political followers and MPs of all parties have related to what he stands for. Does he lie? Do bears crap in the woods. Do other MPs lie? does the pope fart.
I have said this a thousand times and will continue to say it, successive governments and being a member of the EU has done sod all for me in 53 years. Farage and others gave me an opportunity to put two fingers up to the spotty bummed political wasters, and for that I thank him.
 For those that are upset he maybe a Sir, shame you did not kick off when that waste of space Cameron and Osborne gave honours to there " done nowt " pals when they quit politics.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tash, this is rubbish, you get a chance to put 2 fingers up at every local and general election, Farage is a waste of space drunk, never held political office in this Country, went for the EU on the back of scaremongering gets paid a fortune for not turning up and doesn't work for it, increase in racism, hate crimes and a campaign built on lies, Hitler was successful in the 30's for the Germans using the same tactics when he gave them a voice.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Tash, this is rubbish, you get a chance to put 2 fingers up at every local and general election, Farage is a waste of space drunk, never held political office in this Country, went for the EU on the back of scaremongering gets paid a fortune for not turning up and doesn't work for it, increase in racism, hate crimes and a campaign built on lies, Hitler was successful in the 30's for the Germans using the same tactics when he gave them a voice.
		
Click to expand...

Seems about right to me &#128077;


----------



## delc (Jan 8, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			I remember me dad saying during the miners strike that the Tories and labour are exactly the same, the only differance is the colour of there ties. He said they will never do owt for you, they will only look after themselves. How I laughed, decades later I have stopped laughing. The penny has dropped. They don't give a flying shat about me, miners, nurses, teachers, police, armed forces, council workers etc etc.
One man has come along and said it how it is, he has told the Tories, Labour, Liberals, SNP, the EU government HOW IT IS. Political followers and MPs of all parties have related to what he stands for. Does he lie? Do bears crap in the woods. Do other MPs lie? does the pope fart.
I have said this a thousand times and will continue to say it, successive governments and being a member of the EU has done sod all for me in 53 years. Farage and others gave me an opportunity to put two fingers up to the spotty bummed political wasters, and for that I thank him.
 For those that are upset he maybe a Sir, shame you did not kick off when that waste of space Cameron and Osborne gave honours to there " done nowt " pals when they quit politics.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that the EU has kept peace and relative stability and prosperity in Europe for that period of time, which were its main objectives. As in 'What have the Romans every done for us?' Apart from the Aquaduct, sanitation, education, peace, law and order, etc,etc!  Monty Python's "Life of Brian" &#128512;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

Man who is too chicken to stand as an MP as he knows he would NEVER gain sufficient support be elected to Parliament should get a knighthood....naw.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			I remember me dad saying during the miners strike that the Tories and labour are exactly the same, the only differance is the colour of there ties. He said they will never do owt for you, they will only look after themselves. How I laughed, decades later I have stopped laughing. The penny has dropped. They don't give a flying shat about me, miners, nurses, teachers, police, armed forces, council workers etc etc.
One man has come along and said it how it is, he has told the Tories, Labour, Liberals, SNP, the EU government HOW IT IS. Political followers and MPs of all parties have related to what he stands for. Does he lie? Do bears crap in the woods. Do other MPs lie? does the pope fart.
I have said this a thousand times and will continue to say it, successive governments and being a member of the EU has done sod all for me in 53 years. Farage and others gave me an opportunity to put two fingers up to the spotty bummed political wasters, and for that I thank him.
 For those that are upset he maybe a Sir, shame you did not kick off when that waste of space Cameron and Osborne gave honours to there " done nowt " pals when they quit politics.
		
Click to expand...



On a point of order I would like to bring to the attention of The Forum the fact that Tashy has posted without using the word "Rammell" 
This is a Forum first for a Tashy rant post, so surely means that he must be ill

Get well soon mate :cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On a point of order I would like to bring to the attention of The Forum the fact that Tashy has posted without using the word "Rammell" 
This is a Forum first for a Tashy rant post, so surely means that he must be ill

Get well soon mate :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

And not once as he referred to him self in the third person.
Should we be worried?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On a point of order I would like to bring to the attention of The Forum the fact that Tashy has posted without using the word "Rammell" 
This is a Forum first for a Tashy rant post, so surely means that he must be ill

Get well soon mate :cheers:
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			And not once as he referred to him self in the third person.
Should we be worried?
		
Click to expand...

Hobbits's says Tashyboy has been replaced by an alien entity.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Did I say that about supporters of Farage?  No I didn't - just the individuals who think he deserves a knighthood - or even a peerage.  Someone who has been responsible (all at least a cheerleader) for dividing the country down the middle - making it a more angry, blinkered, prejudiced and suspicious - and stirring up myriad anti-immigrant emotions.  Yup - just the sort of person who deserves a knighthood.
		
Click to expand...

So you are saying I am a dangerous, misguided lunatic.
Do you EVER stop insulting people because they have a different political opinion to you? Have you paid no attention whatsoever to the countless complaints over remainers insulting brexiteers? Were you were a bad loser at school and resorted to name calling?
This isn't the playground. For crying out loud, grow up.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Tash, this is rubbish, you get a chance to put 2 fingers up at every local and general election, Farage is a waste of space drunk, never held political office in this Country, went for the EU on the back of scaremongering gets paid a fortune for not turning up and doesn't work for it, increase in racism, hate crimes and a campaign built on lies, Hitler was successful in the 30's for the Germans using the same tactics when he gave them a voice.
		
Click to expand...

Except he didn't get the chance to put 2 fingers up at every election because, as he says, on this issue all the parties were the same and none cared about him or people like him.
His detractors on here should know, but probably don't, that Farage and his fellow UKIP MEPs did not seek election to the European Parliament to fulfil an exemplary role as an MEP. They were elected as a protest by their constituents, to be given the chance to highlight the countless failings of the EU right in the heart of Brussels... or Strasbourg depending on which way the wind was blowing. If you took the time to think about it, it's actually pretty obvious.
Are only career politicians allowed to try to change things in this country then?
He doesn't get paid a fortune for not doing anything. He gets paid for doing what his electorate elected him to do. In addition, as I understand it and certainly when they first stood for election UKIP MEPs donated their salaries as MEPs back to the party. On that point, do you really think MEPs of any political hue earn the outrageous salaries and expenses they are paid???
As for scaremongering, really? Did you believe Project Fear? Do you believe in fairies?
As for the Hitler jibe. It's so far beneath contempt it's not worth commenting on. However, considering the value you place on elections I guess you value greatly the voice we are given - as long as it agrees with your own views. Otherwise, best not let the people have their say eh?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

delc said:



			I think you will find that the EU has kept peace and relative stability and prosperity in Europe for that period of time, which were its main objectives. As in 'What have the Romans every done for us?' Apart from the Aquaduct, sanitation, education, peace, law and order, etc,etc!  Monty Python's "Life of Brian" &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to someone in Kosovo this morning. That peace thing. Not sure why but they didn't really agree with you on that point. 
BTW, it's main objective when it was originally set up was a trading union.
As for "what did the romans ever do for us" was a bit before the EU but they like the EU insisted on taking over our country to allow us the benefits of their superior knowledge. If we invaded another country to show the natives the "right way" to do things, you would quite rightly be the first to complain.
As for the Romans bringing us peace? Err, they invaded us. Or did that escape your attention? Oh and there was that little matter of crucifying Christ.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Man who is too chicken to stand as an MP as he knows he would NEVER gain sufficient support be elected to Parliament should get a knighthood....naw.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. Yet again. 
He did stand as an MP. Thanet South. You are right though, he didn't gain sufficient support, though the result had been called into question.
I think that puts to bed your chicken accusation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Except he didn't get the chance to put 2 fingers up at every election because, as he says, on this issue all the parties were the same and none cared about him or people like him.
His detractors on here should know, but probably don't, that Farage and his fellow UKIP MEPs did not seek election to the European Parliament to fulfil an exemplary role as an MEP. They were elected as a protest by their constituents, to be given the chance to highlight the countless failings of the EU right in the heart of Brussels... or Strasbourg depending on which way the wind was blowing. If you took the time to think about it, it's actually pretty obvious.
Are only career politicians allowed to try to change things in this country then?
He doesn't get paid a fortune for not doing anything. He gets paid for doing what his electorate elected him to do. In addition, as I understand it and certainly when they first stood for election UKIP MEPs donated their salaries as MEPs back to the party. On that point, do you really think MEPs of any political hue earn the outrageous salaries and expenses they are paid???
As for scaremongering, really? Did you believe Project Fear? Do you believe in fairies?
As for the Hitler jibe. It's so far beneath contempt it's not worth commenting on. However, considering the value you place on elections I guess you value greatly the voice we are given - as long as it agrees with your own views. Otherwise, best not let the people have their say eh?
		
Click to expand...

he's a failed conservative, failed right wing politician, he's been done by trading standards, admitted to claiming over 2 million in tax payers money for expenses as an MEP, investigated by the election office for failure to disclose all income, resigned claiming his job is done then come back.
Please don't hold Farage as some sort of saviour, he's created more division than any other politican in history, his postrrs are lies, he has appealed to the lowest basic instincts in people. IN MY OPINION anyone admiring Farage as a person needs to take a long hard look at themselves, he's an embarrassment.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So basically the country voted to leave the EU because of Farage based on a pack of lies and embellishment
		
Click to expand...

You're opinion, probably not shared by 17m people


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2017)

Using the premise that anyone who creates lasting division shouldn't be honoured, I wonder if Lady Thatcher should have got a peerage?

Of course she should, and well deserved. But ask anyone in, for example, a mining community, or Scotland where the Poll Tax was first launched.

Has Farage actually broken any laws, apart from being obnoxious?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2017)

Farage is taking credit for many things he's not due credit for imo. Cameron gave us the referendum, not Farage. Farage is charismatic and ballsy and he's a great communicator but he's the only UKIP person who is, can barely name another UKIP rep even now after their success with the EU ref. He won them 0 MPs in 2010 and 1 MP in 2015 elections. Yes they had a good vote share in 2015 but its for nothing other than scaring Cameron to have the EU ref so those voters would come back to Tories, well that was the idea!
Success of the EU referendum was as much about Boris Johnson and a divided Tory party with some Tory big guns backing Brexit as it was Farage, Cameron failed to unify his party and several saw the opportunity for a coup and took it.
He's now floating about trying to get some kind of UK/US liaison role...unsuccessfully.
I don't think he's worthy of a knighthood, too divisive a figure and what's he really done? However the same could be said of hundreds of other recipients.....imo.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			he's created more division than any other politican in history, his postrrs are lies, he has appealed to the lowest basic instincts in people. IN MY OPINION anyone admiring Farage as a person needs to take a long hard look at themselves, he's an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Have you stopped to think that the division may have been there regardless of Farage? Do you think Farage managed to personally convince 17m people to change their mind on our membership of the EU and vote to leave? If so, that makes him one heck of a politician.
Do you really believe he has created more division than any other politician in history? More than Moseley? Enoch Powell? Oliver Cromwell? I think I recall Cromwell created a civil war. Do you still stick by that statement?

Question: Do you think the British people should have been allowed a vote on our membership of the EU?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Farage is taking credit for many things he's not due credit for imo. Cameron gave us the referendum, not Farage.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe Cameron would have given us a referendum if it wasn't for the rise of UKIP? As you say, that rise was largely due to Farage. Therefore without Farage there would have been no referendum.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Have you stopped to think that the division may have been there regardless of Farage? Do you think Farage managed to personally convince 17m people to change their mind on our membership of the EU and vote to leave? If so, that makes him one heck of a politician.
Do you really believe he has created more division than any other politician in history? More than Moseley? Enoch Powell? Oliver Cromwell? I think I recall Cromwell created a civil war. Do you still stick by that statement?

Question: Do you think the British people should have been allowed a vote on our membership of the EU?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I absolutely stick by statement that he has created more division than any other politician, UKIP is a protest vote, have you or Tashy never voted until UKIP came along as there was no one representing you?

Once we have exited Europe and UKIP fold or fade away as their reason to exist has gone, will you be abstaining from voting?

What has my opinion on Farage got to to do with whether we should've been allowed a vote on EU membership?

I thought this was about him and a knighthood.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Do you really believe Cameron would have given us a referendum if it wasn't for the rise of UKIP? As you say, that rise was largely due to Farage. Therefore without Farage there would have been no referendum.
		
Click to expand...

Which contradicts your point about Farage not creating division.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Tash, this is rubbish, you get a chance to put 2 fingers up at every local and general election, Farage is a waste of space drunk, never held political office in this Country, went for the EU on the back of scaremongering gets paid a fortune for not turning up and doesn't work for it, increase in racism, hate crimes and a campaign built on lies, Hitler was successful in the 30's for the Germans using the same tactics when he gave them a voice.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is paul I have had a look through my post again and stand by everything I have said inc the pope trumping. Not gonna argue about holding a political office or not. All that is not of interest to me. My point is that he said on a platform that over 50% of Brexiters were unable to say, exactly what we thought of the EU and the establishment. Re him being like Hitler, personally the Tash thinks he is More like Arthur Scargill in the way he can " appeal" to a crowd through lies. Incidentaly Tashyboy thinks Scargill is Rammel. Hope the last couple of sentences show the Tash is not losing it and is more focused on looking after both grandkids, one of which has proper diahorrea.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Wrong. Yet again. 
He did stand as an MP. Thanet South. You are right though, he didn't gain sufficient support, though the result had been called into question.
I think that puts to bed your chicken accusation.
		
Click to expand...

I was meaning he was to chicken to stand again when he realised how little support he could gather.
Every chance he had he chickened out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Thing is paul I have had a look through my post again and stand by everything I have said inc the pope trumping. Not gonna argue about holding a political office or not. All that is not of interest to me. My point is that he said on a platform that over 50% of Brexiters were unable to say, exactly what we thought of the EU and the establishment. Re him being like Hitler, personally the Tash thinks he is More like Arthur Scargill in the way he can " appeal" to a crowd through lies. Incidentaly Tashyboy thinks Scargill is Rammel. Hope the last couple of sentences show the Tash is not losing it and is more focused on looking after both grandkids, one of which has proper diahorrea.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, but he didn't give you the vote, the Conservative party did.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not sure Farage created the division. I'm fairly sure that there weren't 35 million people all blissfully happy with the EU and then once the referendum was announced Farage convinced 17 million of them to vote Leave. He might have given those people the chance to give their opinion but he didn't create the division. 

And why is it Leave winning the vote that has created divisions? If there had been a narrow Remain vote would people have said that Remain had created division?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was meaning he was to chicken to stand again when he realised how little support he could gather.
Every chance he had he chickened out.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may find that he has stood for parliament on 5 occasions


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I think you may find that he has stood for parliament on 5 occasions
		
Click to expand...

Did he get much support from the British people, or did he lose his deposit every time ?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Do you really believe Cameron would have given us a referendum if it wasn't for the rise of UKIP? As you say, that rise was largely due to Farage. Therefore without Farage there would have been no referendum.
		
Click to expand...

Cameron was weak, every Tory leader since Major has had the Eurosceptics issue but stood firm, he was the one who gambled to try and strengthen his own and his party's position primarily, not to benefit the UK public in any way. This from a man who declared he was leaving the job before 2020 anyway. Spineless man who's dropped the country in it then disappeared with his millions to some country pile and after dinner speeches circuit.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Did he get much support from the British people, or did he lose his deposit every time ?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, don't care!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			No worries mate, but he didn't give you the vote, the Conservative party did.
		
Click to expand...

But the vote was given to stem the march of UKIP and to appease his eurosceptic back benchers and his ploy spectacularly failed. Farage was clearly the driving force that pushed him into offering the vote


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not sure Farage created the division. I'm fairly sure that there weren't 35 million people all blissfully happy with the EU and then once the referendum was announced Farage convinced 17 million of them to vote Leave. He might have given those people the chance to give their opinion but he didn't create the division. 

And why is it Leave winning the vote that has created divisions? If there had been a narrow Remain vote would people have said that Remain had created division?
		
Click to expand...

Now for me, this is exactly my issue with Farage, (For Sweep) absolutely 100% correct that we had a vote on Europe, Farage was front and centre before, during and after the vote, but he's accountable to no one, if it's the success we hope, he's the hero, if it's a failure, Theresa May and other politicians will take the fall, he'll stand on the sidelines, grinning like an idiot, saying I told you so.
Your last question, to answer it, do you think Farage would've accepted it and resigned?
He has no accountability or responsibility to us as a nation and for someone with so much to say, imo, it's just wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			But the vote was given to stem the march of UKIP and to appease his eurosceptic back benchers and his ploy spectacularly failed. Farage was clearly the driving force that pushed him into offering the vote
		
Click to expand...

This creating the division! In effect he forced our elected PM to resign, who we, the people, elected.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes, I absolutely stick by statement that he has created more division than any other politician, UKIP is a protest vote, have you or Tashy never voted until UKIP came along as there was no one representing you?

Once we have exited Europe and UKIP fold or fade away as their reason to exist has gone, will you be abstaining from voting?

What has my opinion on Farage got to to do with whether we should've been allowed a vote on EU membership?

I thought this was about him and a knighthood.
		
Click to expand...

More devisive than Cromwell??? Really? Has Farage created a war? Sorry but that is laughable.
Of course I voted before UKIP came along and I will do so again after we have exited the EU. What Tashyboy was saying is that before UKIP no-one represented his views or indeed cared about him. It is not for you to say he is wrong unless you walk a mile in his shoes. But given the choice between bad and worse you choose bad until good comes along. Is that hard to understand or are you just blind to others opinions?
You know very well what your opinion on the allowance of the referendum has to do with your opinion on Farage. He was central to the British people being granted a referendum. I suspect the truth is you secretly don't think we should have been allowed our say, because the vote went the wrong way in your opinion. Farage was instrumental in us being granted referendum. He should be honoured for that no matter which way you voted. He won your chance for you to have your say.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was meaning he was to chicken to stand again when he realised how little support he could gather.
Every chance he had he chickened out.
		
Click to expand...

What? Thanet was in 2015.
For all the reasons not to honour Farage, being a chicken is the most ridiculous. He fought practically singlehandedly for years, often on national tv. He was and still is ridiculed and his demands for a referendum were written off as delusional. 
Would you do that or are you chicken?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Did he get much support from the British people, or did he lose his deposit every time ?
		
Click to expand...

He came second in Thanet


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			More devisive than Cromwell??? Really? Has Farage created a war? Sorry but that is laughable.
Of course I voted before UKIP came along and I will do so again after we have exited the EU. What Tashyboy was saying is that before UKIP no-one represented his views or indeed cared about him. It is not for you to say he is wrong unless you walk a mile in his shoes. But given the choice between bad and worse you choose bad until good comes along. Is that hard to understand or are you just blind to others opinions?
You know very well what your opinion on the allowance of the referendum has to do with your opinion on Farage. He was central to the British people being granted a referendum. I suspect the truth is you secretly don't think we should have been allowed our say, because the vote went the wrong way in your opinion. Farage was instrumental in us being granted referendum. He should be honoured for that no matter which way you voted. He won your chance for you to have your say.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real?
Few facts, Tashy admitted he voted and it was years later he realised none of them care, (apart from Uncle Nigel of course)

Cromwell wasn't an elected Politician, please feel free to include Hannibal and Caligula to back up your point.

If you admit Farage is so central to current issues then he is shoukd be responsible, he has none.

Now to break one of my own rules.

Yes I voted to leave the EU, I did that based on facts and not on personality as if I had, I would've abstained, some of us are able to make decisions without being carried away by lies.

I'll ask again, Who is Farage acountable to?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			What? Thanet was in 2015.
For all the reasons not to honour Farage, being a chicken is the most ridiculous. He fought practically singlehandedly for years, often on national tv. He was and still is ridiculed and his demands for a referendum were written off as delusional. 
Would you do that or are you chicken?
		
Click to expand...

Have you got posters of him on your bedroom wall?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Cameron was weak, every Tory leader since Major has had the Eurosceptics issue but stood firm, he was the one who gambled to try and strengthen his own and his party's position primarily, not to benefit the UK public in any way. This from a man who declared he was leaving the job before 2020 anyway. Spineless man who's dropped the country in it then disappeared with his millions to some country pile and after dinner speeches circuit.
		
Click to expand...

You mean Cameron was weak in the face of Farage.
He had been Tory leader for 11 years and PM for 6. He had managed the Tory eurosceptics well enough. When there was a real danger that the prospect of a Tory government was under threat from UKIP splitting their vote he had to offer a referendum. Farage and UKIP forced his hand.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you got posters of him on your bedroom wall?
		
Click to expand...

No.
I am just grateful that someone got me a chance to vote on this issue, a cornerstone of British politics. Is that so bad?
I take it from this pathetic response you accept you have lost the argument.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This creating the division! In effect he forced our elected PM to resign, who we, the people, elected.
		
Click to expand...

No true really, the PM resigned simply because his negotiations for a better deal were abysmal and his promise for a referendum proved to be his downfall. Farage, or anyone else, are entitled to disagree with the establishment and he was the elected leader of a legitimate political party


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			No.
I am just grateful that someone got me a chance to vote on this issue, a cornerstone of British politics. Is that so bad?
I take it from this pathetic response you accept you have lost the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, lovely dodge and weave, I take it this and not my previous post was easy for you to answer as everything you secretly guessed turned out to be incorrect.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This creating the division! In effect he forced our elected PM to resign, who we, the people, elected.
		
Click to expand...

If the people expressing their will is causing division, then yes he created division. But if you are going to put the PM keeping his job over the will of the people then you are on very dangerous ground. Oh, and we don't elect PMs in this country. We elect parties. The Tories won and are still in government.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			No true really, the PM resigned simply because his negotiations for a better deal were abysmal and his promise for a referendum proved to be his downfall. Farage, or anyone else, are entitled to disagree with the establishment and he was the elected leader of a legitimate political party
		
Click to expand...

No he wasn't, he'd resigned at that point, or back in charge, or resigned again or or or


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, lovely dodge and weave, I take it this and not my previous post was easy for you to answer as everything you secretly guessed turned out to be incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

Jumped the gun there didn't you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			If the people expressing their will is causing division, then yes he created division. But if you are going to put the PM keeping his job over the will of the people then you are on very dangerous ground. Oh, and we don't elect PMs in this country. We elect parties. The Tories won and are still in government.
		
Click to expand...

While the party with no mandate take credit!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you for real?
Few facts, Tashy admitted he voted and it was years later he realised none of them care, (apart from Uncle Nigel of course)

Cromwell wasn't an elected Politician, please feel free to include Hannibal and Caligula to back up your point.

If you admit Farage is so central to current issues then he is shoukd be responsible, he has none.

Now to break one of my own rules.

Yes I voted to leave the EU, I did that based on facts and not on personality as if I had, I would've abstained, some of us are able to make decisions without being carried away by lies.

I'll ask again, Who is Farage acountable to?
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for answer to this?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Jumped the gun there didn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Still unanswered so I've reposted.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Now for me, this is exactly my issue with Farage, (For Sweep) absolutely 100% correct that we had a vote on Europe, Farage was front and centre before, during and after the vote, but he's accountable to no one, if it's the success we hope, he's the hero, if it's a failure, Theresa May and other politicians will take the fall, he'll stand on the sidelines, grinning like an idiot, saying I told you so.
Your last question, to answer it, do you think Farage would've accepted it and resigned?
He has no accountability or responsibility to us as a nation and for someone with so much to say, imo, it's just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Again, there is no requirement to be a career politician to bring about change or indeed just win the right of people to have their say. Politicians put themselves in the firing line as did Farage. If he had lost he may have disappeared, but I suspect he would have kept on fighting. Unlike your precious Mr Cameron.
As pointed out in earlier posts, he keeps standing for election. Why not vote for him and make him accountable? He clearly wants to be.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Still unanswered so I've reposted.
		
Click to expand...

Jumped the gun again, didn't you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Again, there is no requirement to be a career politician to bring about change or indeed just win the right of people to have their say. Politicians put themselves in the firing line as did Farage. If he had lost he may have disappeared, but I suspect he would have kept on fighting. Unlike your precious Mr Cameron.
As pointed out in earlier posts, he keeps standing for election. Why not vote for him and make him accountable? He clearly wants to be.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait for you to answer the other one first


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2017)

Despite wanting out big time... I failed to register a vote largely because I couldn't relate to Nigel's [and cohorts] campaign for exit...

However, more than pleased that the political classes, who find it acceptable to criticise British workers, [to support their views on remaining] well and truly got their comeuppance...


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you for real?
Few facts, Tashy admitted he voted and it was years later he realised none of them care, (apart from Uncle Nigel of course)

Cromwell wasn't an elected Politician, please feel free to include Hannibal and Caligula to back up your point.

If you admit Farage is so central to current issues then he is shoukd be responsible, he has none.

Now to break one of my own rules.

Yes I voted to leave the EU, I did that based on facts and not on personality as if I had, I would've abstained, some of us are able to make decisions without being carried away by lies.

I'll ask again, Who is Farage acountable to?
		
Click to expand...

Here you go. Patience is a virtue.
You asked if Tashy and me had never voted before UKIP. We both had. What's your point? Did you walk before you got a driving licence?
Cromwell was more devisive. You seem to have an issue with only career politicians being able to have a say or any effect. Caligula was Roman. What is it with Romans that fascinates you remainers? Not sure about Hannibal. But he had elephants so I doubt he was British.
Let's bring this up to date. Is Farage more devisive than Sturgeon?
As previously posted, vote for him or your local UKIP candidate. Make them accountable. Or not. Its your choice. But you can't say they don't want to be accountable.
Happy now?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Here you go. Patience is a virtue.
You asked if Tashy and me had never voted before UKIP. We both had. What's your point? Did you walk before you got a driving licence?
Cromwell was more devisive. You seem to have an issue with only career politicians being able to have a say or any effect. Caligula was Roman. What is it with Romans that fascinates you remainers? Not sure about Hannibal. But he had elephants so I doubt he was British.
Let's bring this up to date. Is Farage more devisive than Sturgeon?
As previously posted, vote for him or your local UKIP candidate. Make them accountable. Or not. Its your choice. But you can't say they don't want to be accountable.
Happy now?
		
Click to expand...

This thread was about him and a knighthood, I can't stand him, I think he is 2 faced, he's accussed Politicians of dishonesty and then done the same, because of my feelings/thoughts on him, you immediately paint me as a remainer and a Tory, wrong on both accounts.
Not everyone needs to be told who to vote for and why, you're happy to praise him and credit him for the Euro vote, but will not let him take any responsibility in the up turn in racism and hate crime since the vote, you can't have it both ways imo.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

As leader of UKIP he had the chance to stand in EVERY UK bi-election for about 20 years but preferred to take a European Parliament salary.
A Parliament he rare attended or voted in as a SE England UKIP list representative.
The worst sort of carpetbagger IMO 

At least Winston Churchill had the balls to stand and win a Scottish seat.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

But Farage stood for election, stated his manifesto and got elected and is only responsible to his party and electorate.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			You mean Cameron was weak in the face of Farage.
He had been Tory leader for 11 years and PM for 6. He had managed the Tory eurosceptics well enough. When there was a real danger that the prospect of a Tory government was under threat from UKIP splitting their vote he had to offer a referendum. *Farage and UKIP forced his hand.*

Click to expand...

Hmm not sure, UKIP got 1 MP in 2015 and their 12 or 13% vote share appears to have taken more votes from Labour than Tories, don't see how that is considered a Farage/UKIP threat to Tories or forcing Camerons hand, the Tory majority was unexpected and could be attributed to the English fear of Sturgeon influencing a Milliband Labour govt through potential coalition far outweighing any perceived UKIP threat. Perversely if it wasn't for Sturgeon lurking we could have had another coalition govt of some makeup and therefore probably no EU referendum but that's by the by.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			This thread was about him and a knighthood, I can't stand him, I think he is 2 faced, he's accussed Politicians of dishonesty and then done the same, because of my feelings/thoughts on him, you immediately paint me as a remainer and a Tory, wrong on both accounts.
Not everyone needs to be told who to vote for and why, you're happy to praise him and credit him for the Euro vote, but will not let him take any responsibility in the up turn in racism and hate crime since the vote, you can't have it both ways imo.
		
Click to expand...

To use a well known forumers debate tactic, where did I say you were a remainer or a Tory? Where did I say everyone needs to be told who to vote for and why? The vote was the vote. It was clearly needed. That much I am sure you will agree is beyond doubt. Whilst the vote was responsible for any up turn in racism and hate crime (and I am yet to be convinced of this) you can't blame Farage for everyone's bad deeds. He did not, in spite of rabid reporting to the contrary, encourage racism or hate crimes. He simply argued for a better system of immigration that didn't just mean accepting anyone from the EU regardless of numbers or background. It was and remains a barking system that serves neither those here now or those who want to live here well at all. It is just a very convenient vehicle for the remainers to brand Farage and all brexiteers as racist which is blatantly untrue.
If you can't stand him, fair enough. You take as you find. I can't say I particularly like him myself. But I do admire his resolve and determination and his willingness to stand up for what he believes in. He won all of us the opportunity for our voice to be heard. We should be glad of that no matter which way we voted, because democracy was served.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2017)

Just for the record, I have voted over the years in no certain order, Labour, liberals, lib dems and UKIP. Being a miner and having constantly battled the Tories and seen first hand what they have done to mining villages ( now called communities) From Kent up to Scotland inc Wales, With 250,000 jobs lost in that period. The Tories never got anywhere near my X/vote. Every four years I did put two fingers up to the Tories and in later years ( from Blairs later years) they all got two fingers. My deepest regret is that I only have small fingers though. I class myself as a floating voter, and when it comes to BS, Mr Farage is up there with Thatcher, Blair, Cameron, Osborne, Brown and the rest of the shambolic shower of kackylickypoopoo that claim to look after my best interests. From starting wars, to Sacking millions, to selling off national industries, selling off gold, selling off houses. They have all lied. 
Mr Farage is no differant, but the differance is, he has said what millions of people can and do relate to every day. People from the village idiot to lying politicians and established businessmen. Yet he is loathed by as many millions from the village idiot to the lying politicians and established businessmen. 
The later category for me are the very people who have not been affected by his comments re immigration, fat cat EU politicians etc. That I can understand, but those that have been affected by will forever be grateful for Farage standing up and saying what he has said.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As leader of UKIP he had the chance to stand in EVERY UK bi-election for about 20 years but preferred to take a European Parliament salary.
A Parliament he rare attended or voted in as a SE England UKIP list representative.
The worst sort of carpetbagger IMO 

At least Winston Churchill had the balls to stand and win a Scottish seat.[/QUOTE 

You said he stood in no elections. You were corrected that he stood in 5. Now you say he should have stood in all of them. What about those that coincided? Should you only be knighted if you can be in two places at once?
As for his EU salary and duties in the EU Parliament, we already dealt with that 30 odd posts ago. And the worst kind of carpetbagger? I could remind you that the European Parliament was so badly attended they had to bring in an attendance bonus, claimable if the MEP actually turned up.
When you say "at least Winston Churchill" are you referring to SIR Winston Churchill, widely regarded as the greatest Briton of all time?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			To use a well known forumers debate tactic, where did I say you were a remainer or a Tory? Where did I say everyone needs to be told who to vote for and why? The vote was the vote. It was clearly needed. That much I am sure you will agree is beyond doubt. Whilst the vote was responsible for any up turn in racism and hate crime (and I am yet to be convinced of this) you can't blame Farage for everyone's bad deeds. He did not, in spite of rabid reporting to the contrary, encourage racism or hate crimes. He simply argued for a better system of immigration that didn't just mean accepting anyone from the EU regardless of numbers or background. It was and remains a barking system that serves neither those here now or those who want to live here well at all. It is just a very convenient vehicle for the remainers to brand Farage and all brexiteers as racist which is blatantly untrue.
If you can't stand him, fair enough. You take as you find. I can't say I particularly like him myself. But I do admire his resolve and determination and his willingness to stand up for what he believes in. He won all of us the opportunity for our voice to be heard. We should be glad of that no matter which way we voted, because democracy was served.
		
Click to expand...

When you're making statements like "secretly you didn't want a vote" and "your precious Mr Cameron" is it really a big jump to think you're saying I was/am a remainer or a Tory.
The rest of your post then goes on to defend his policies and uses terms like brexiteers etc, I don't care I know the policies and what he's stated, repeating what I can and have read in the media will make no difference you posting it, do you believe everything every MEP says, of course not and that's the reason I don't bother with the Article 50 thread and there like, as soon as someone disagrees with someone else accusations start flying, if there is a link between the vote and the benefits then common sense says to me there must be a link towards the vote and the non-benefits.
Should Farage be knighted?
IMO, Absolutely not,


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

According to UKIP, UKIP MEP's receive the full same salary as every other MEP and DO NOT donate it to charity, Â£90,000 a year plus expenses.
Looks like another urban myth, please feel free to google his as I did.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2017)

As ineffective and lame as he was, Nick Clegg should be further up the list than Nige - at least Nicky-Boy was Deputy PM...
I think there would be uproar from Joe Public if Nige did get one...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:





Doon frae Troon said:



			As leader of UKIP he had the chance to stand in EVERY UK bi-election for about 20 years but preferred to take a European Parliament salary.
A Parliament he rare attended or voted in as a SE England UKIP list representative.
The worst sort of carpetbagger IMO 

At least Winston Churchill had the balls to stand and win a Scottish seat.[/QUOTE 

You said he stood in no elections. You were corrected that he stood in 5. Now you say he should have stood in all of them. What about those that coincided? Should you only be knighted if you can be in two places at once?
As for his EU salary and duties in the EU Parliament, we already dealt with that 30 odd posts ago. And the worst kind of carpetbagger? I could remind you that the European Parliament was so badly attended they had to bring in an attendance bonus, claimable if the MEP actually turned up.
When you say "at least Winston Churchill" are you referring to SIR Winston Churchill, widely regarded as the greatest Briton of all time?
		
Click to expand...

Â£90K a year for twenty years representing a party that wishes to leave the establishment he does not even attend.

Credit to the man for fooling so many UKIP voters for so long.
He must be laughing his socks off.

Oh and BTW ....in case you missed it. 
Rather than stay and sort out the mucking fuddle he created .......he now wants to re-locate to the USA.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			According to UKIP, UKIP MEP's receive the full same salary as every other MEP and DO NOT donate it to charity, Â£90,000 a year plus expenses.
Looks like another urban myth, please feel free to google his as I did.
		
Click to expand...

Urban myths start when people misread.
I didn't mention charity. Please feel free to check my post.
I know for a fact that when UKIP MEP's were first elected they had to agree to take a reduced salary from the party and donate their MEP salary to the party funds.

If there is nothing wrong with the other MEPs taking their salary what's wrong with UKIP MEPs taking theirs? Or is it just UKIP you have a problem with?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:





Sweep said:



			Â£90K a year for twenty years representing a party that wishes to leave the establishment he does not even attend.

Credit to the man for fooling so many UKIP voters for so long.
He must be laughing his socks off.

Oh and BTW ....in case you missed it. 
Rather than stay and sort out the mucking fuddle he created .......he now wants to re-locate to the USA.
		
Click to expand...

Again, dealt with earlier.
As for relocating.... a bit like Cameron and your mate Spock.
Anyway, I thought you would be Farage's biggest fan now Nicola Kranky has agreed that soft Brexit will result in no second Scottish referendum. What you need is hard Brexit now so you can go for another vote and leave the UK - a bit like relocating actually.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			As ineffective and lame as he was, Nick Clegg should be further up the list than Nige - at least Nicky-Boy was Deputy PM...
I think there would be uproar from Joe Public if Nige did get one...
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere that based on the share of the vote UKIP should have a number of representatives in the House of Lords and the Lib Dems have far too many.
Cameron was the real PM as was Blair and Brown. None have been knighted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Urban myths start when people misread.
I didn't mention charity. Please feel free to check my post.
I know for a fact that when UKIP MEP's were first elected they had to agree to take a reduced salary from the party and donate their MEP salary to the party funds.

If there is nothing wrong with the other MEPs taking their salary what's wrong with UKIP MEPs taking theirs? Or is it just UKIP you have a problem with?
		
Click to expand...

Using your phrase, were did I say I had a problem with UKIP? or there was a problem with them taking the wage? Just posted a fact.
Your fact is not totally correct when UKIP were questioned about MEP's donating to UKIP, they answered, it was a cash donation and it was UP TO THE MEP's THEMSELVES how much they donate and it varies from each one, as some have private incomes it could be argued they used that money and not the salary to make a donation, 
Google is your friend :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:





Doon frae Troon said:



			Again, dealt with earlier.
As for relocating.... a bit like Cameron and your mate Spock.
Anyway, I thought you would be Farage's biggest fan now Nicola Kranky has agreed that soft Brexit will result in no second Scottish referendum. What you need is hard Brexit now so you can go for another vote and leave the UK - a bit like relocating actually.
		
Click to expand...

ATM Nicola is trying to keep the UK united despite the best efforts of May and Farage to split it.
A month away from A50 and Scotland is the only country in the UK with an actual plan for Brexit. The other countries/political parties seem to have locked themselves in a cupboardd whilst whistling Rule Britania.
Remember in 2014 the Scots were told that the only way to ensure that they remained in Europe was by voting Naw.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			When you're making statements like "secretly you didn't want a vote" and "your precious Mr Cameron" is it really a big jump to think you're saying I was/am a remainer or a Tory.
The rest of your post then goes on to defend his policies and uses terms like brexiteers etc, I don't care I know the policies and what he's stated, repeating what I can and have read in the media will make no difference you posting it, do you believe everything every MEP says, of course not and that's the reason I don't bother with the Article 50 thread and there like, as soon as someone disagrees with someone else accusations start flying, if there is a link between the vote and the benefits then common sense says to me there must be a link towards the vote and the non-benefits.
Should Farage be knighted?
IMO, Absolutely not,
		
Click to expand...

You are using the word "jump" so I guess it's you jumping to conclusions. I am not sure what objection you have to me using terms like brexiteers. It's a commonly used phrase. 
I am sure you are well read on the issue and you are well aware that he did not invite racism or hate crime. I haven't accused you of anything. I well understand and have done from your first post on this that you don't want Farage to be knighted. As you may be aware, I do.
Though actually, as these days you can be knighted in your 20's for knocking s tennis ball around or looking good in a dress or telling a good joke maybe a knighthood isn't good enough for him.

So, you have to give out a knighthood and you have a choice between two as follows.
who do you choose?
Philip Green or Farage
Jimmy Saville or Farage
Mussolini or Farage
Fred Goodwin or Farage
Robert Mugabe or Farage
Anthony Blunt or Farage

who is the odd one out? They have all been knighted except Uncle Nige. Arise Sir Nigel methinks!


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Using your phrase, were did I say I had a problem with UKIP? or there was a problem with them taking the wage? Just posted a fact.
Your fact is not totally correct when UKIP were questioned about MEP's donating to UKIP, they answered, it was a cash donation and it was UP TO THE MEP's THEMSELVES how much they donate and it varies from each one, as some have private incomes it could be argued they used that money and not the salary to make a donation, 
Google is your friend :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Again you must try harder and read what I post.
I didn't say you had a problem with UKIP. I asked you if you had a problem with UKIP.
Not to be pedantic, but a fact is not a fact if it's not totally correct.
My fact is totally correct when I said that when UKIP MEPs were first elected they were required to donate their MEP salaries back to the party. That is what I posted. I didn't say this was still the case as I don't know. I note you have shifted your position from them taking it all and not donating to charity. Google is only your friend if you bother to read what it says.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			You are using the word "jump" so I guess it's you jumping to conclusions. I am not sure what objection you have to me using terms like brexiteers. It's a commonly used phrase. 
I am sure you are well read on the issue and you are well aware that he did not invite racism or hate crime. I haven't accused you of anything. I well understand and have done from your first post on this that you don't want Farage to be knighted. As you may be aware, I do.
Though actually, as these days you can be knighted in your 20's for knocking s tennis ball around or looking good in a dress or telling a good joke maybe a knighthood isn't good enough for him.

So, you have to give out a knighthood and you have a choice between two as follows.
who do you choose?
Philip Green or Farage
Jimmy Saville or Farage
Mussolini or Farage
Fred Goodwin or Farage
Robert Mugabe or Farage
Anthony Blunt or Farage

who is the odd one out? They have all been knighted except Uncle Nige. Arise Sir Nigel methinks!
		
Click to expand...

Hindsight is a wonderful thing, all those listed were felt worthy and admired by someone at the time of the award, we have to be careful what we wish for.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:





Sweep said:



			ATM Nicola is trying to keep the UK united despite the best efforts of May and Farage to split it.
A month away from A50 and Scotland is the only country in the UK with an actual plan for Brexit. The other countries/political parties seem to have locked themselves in a cupboardd whilst whistling Rule Britania.
Remember in 2014 the Scots were told that the only way to ensure that they remained in Europe was by voting Naw.
		
Click to expand...

8 days in and you win the most ridiculous post of the year! Well done!
Nicola is trying to keep the UK united! Seriously. Have you been at that Christmas whisky again?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Again you must try harder and read what I post.
I didn't say you had a problem with UKIP. I asked you if you had a problem with UKIP.
Not to be pedantic, but a fact is not a fact if it's not totally correct.
My fact is totally correct when I said that when UKIP MEPs were first elected they were required to donate their MEP salaries back to the party. That is what I posted. I didn't say this was still the case as I don't know. I note you have shifted your position from them taking it all and not donating to charity. Google is only your friend if you bother to read what it says.
		
Click to expand...

No proof on Google about your "fact" so I'll leave the proof to you, I view UKIP as nothing more than a protest vote and when we have left the EU I expect them to disband.
I haven't changed position at all, but read donate as giving it to charity not themselves, I really don't care what they do with it as I find all MEP's a waste of time.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Hindsight is a wonderful thing, all those listed were felt worthy and admired by someone at the time of the award, we have to be careful what we wish for.
		
Click to expand...

I notice it's you that's not answering the question now.


----------



## hovis (Jan 8, 2017)

more chances of donald trump being president


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I find all MEP's a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

At least we agree on something.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I notice it's you that's not answering the question now.
		
Click to expand...

Because to once again use your phrase
"8 days in and you win the most ridiculous post of the year! Well done!"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Because to once again use your phrase
"8 days in and you win the most ridiculous post of the year! Well done!"
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh Paul. 

I'm not sure anyone is capable of posting anything more ridiculous than Nicola Kranky is trying to keep the UK united.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Because to once again use your phrase
"8 days in and you win the most ridiculous post of the year! Well done!"
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe it's too hard for you. Or you don't want to answer in case it makes you look like a Nige fanboy


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's a bit harsh Paul. 

I'm not sure anyone is capable of posting anything more ridiculous than Nicola Kranky is trying to keep the UK united.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
thats just what I thought, but didn't feel it was my place to say.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Or maybe it's too hard for you. Or you don't want to answer in case it makes you look like a Nige fanboy
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you win, :thup:


----------



## Sweep (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Yep, you win, :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I knew that 30 posts ago


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you for real?
Few facts, Tashy admitted he voted and it was years later he realised none of them care, (apart from Uncle Nigel of course)

*Cromwell wasn't an elected Politician*, please feel free to include Hannibal and Caligula to back up your point.

If you admit Farage is so central to current issues then he is shoukd be responsible, he has none.

Now to break one of my own rules.

Yes I voted to leave the EU, I did that based on facts and not on personality as if I had, I would've abstained, some of us are able to make decisions without being carried away by lies.

I'll ask again, Who is Farage acountable to?
		
Click to expand...

I think you wil find he was, he was. He was elected Member of Parliament for Huntingdon in 1628 and for Cambridge in the Short (1640) and Long (1640â€“49) parliaments.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 8, 2017)

richy said:



			Mostly by lying
		
Click to expand...

Interesting comment there.  Hopefully for you he's not a Golfer and reading that.

Maybe you can back up that statement with some facts on his lying and I don't mean whether he has a different view on things like immigration or Brexit but actual Lies.

If you cant then maybe you can be honest enough to take the comment back and admit it wasn't true.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 8, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



*ATM Nicola is trying to keep the UK united* despite the best efforts of May and Farage to split it.
A month away from A50 and Scotland is the only country in the UK with an actual plan for Brexit. The other countries/political parties seem to have locked themselves in a cupboardd whilst whistling Rule Britania.
Remember in 2014 the Scots were told that the only way to ensure that they remained in Europe was by voting Naw.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , Oh my sides are splitting, stop it, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , Oh dear, oh deary me.  :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , Oh my sides are splitting, stop it, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , Oh dear, oh deary me.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've hurt myself rolling the floor laughing at that too !


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I was talking to someone in Kosovo this morning. That peace thing. Not sure why but they didn't really agree with you on that point. 
BTW, it's main objective when it was originally set up was a trading union.
As for "what did the romans ever do for us" was a bit before the EU but they like the EU insisted on taking over our country to allow us the benefits of their superior knowledge. If we invaded another country to show the natives the "right way" to do things, you would quite rightly be the first to complain.
As for the Romans bringing us peace? Err, they invaded us. Or did that escape your attention? Oh and there was that little matter of crucifying Christ.
		
Click to expand...

We did invade another country Iraq our politicians totally ignored the people and the EU.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweep said:



			So you are saying I am a dangerous, misguided lunatic.
Do you EVER stop insulting people because they have a different political opinion to you? Have you paid no attention whatsoever to the countless complaints over remainers insulting brexiteers? Were you were a bad loser at school and resorted to name calling?
This isn't the playground. For crying out loud, grow up.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - methinks you doth feel hurt too easily.  I certainly think that anyone who believes he should get a knighthood is seriously,  seriously wrong.  The reason for their being so wrong could be one or a combination of many.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I was talking to someone in Kosovo this morning. That peace thing. Not sure why but they didn't really agree with you on that point. 
BTW, it's main objective when it was originally set up was a trading union.
As for "what did the romans ever do for us" was a bit before the EU but they like the EU insisted on taking over our country to allow us the benefits of their superior knowledge. If we invaded another country to show the natives the "right way" to do things, you would quite rightly be the first to complain.
As for the Romans bringing us peace? Err, they invaded us. Or did that escape your attention? *Oh and there was that little matter of crucifying Christ.*

Click to expand...

Which (btw) was always going to happen - can't really _blame _the Roman's for being those who ended up carrying out the deed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Here you go. Patience is a virtue.
You asked if Tashy and me had never voted before UKIP. We both had. What's your point? Did you walk before you got a driving licence?
Cromwell was more devisive. You seem to have an issue with only career politicians being able to have a say or any effect. Caligula was Roman. What is it with Romans that fascinates you remainers? Not sure about Hannibal. But he had elephants so I doubt he was British.
Let's bring this up to date. *Is Farage more devisive than Sturgeon?*
As previously posted, vote for him or your local UKIP candidate. Make them accountable. Or not. Its your choice. But you can't say they don't want to be accountable.
Happy now?
		
Click to expand...

If you have not yet done so have a listen to Andy Marr's interview of Nicola Sturgeon yesterday in which she is adamant that her current priority is to seek and try and find a compromise position.  She does not not step a way one moment from her #1 long term goal being independence, but recognises that *compromise *is essential. 

Do you hear *any* such talk from Farage - no - of course you don't.  And Brexit compromise for the rest of the UK compromise is essential (IMO) if we are going to have any healing of the horrid and toxic rift that has been opened up by the referendum - and by Farage making it OK to say things in public and on public forums that were previously not acceptable.  Some will call such views non-PC and complain about such lily-liveredness - but in my mind they are simply not acceptable.  Farage is not interested in compromise - he is interested in himself - he seems happy to see the rift he has helped to open, fester and bleed - as long as he gets his Utopia.  

Never smile at a crocodile
No, you can't get friendly with a crocodile
Don't be taken in by his welcome grin
He's imagining how well you'd fit within his skin

Farage worthy of a Knighthood? - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha - oh dear


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which (btw) was always going to happen - can't really _blame _the Roman's for being those who ended up carrying out the deed.
		
Click to expand...

Well someone had to do it or it wouldn't have a religion.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you have not yet done so have a listen to Andy Marr's interview of Nicola Sturgeon yesterday in which she is adamant that her current priority is to seek and try and find a compromise position.  She does not not step a way one moment from her #1 long term goal being independence, but recognises that *compromise *is essential.
		
Click to expand...


For me it was same old same old...  
Soft Brexit, hard Brexit there'll be calls for Indyref2... 
After all, that's what her party is all about... 
A bit like UKIP really...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you have not yet done so have a listen to Andy Marr's interview of Nicola Sturgeon yesterday in which she is adamant that her current priority is to seek and try and find a compromise position.  She does not not step a way one moment from her #1 long term goal being independence, but recognises that *compromise *is essential. 
He's imagining how well you'd fit within his skin

Farage worthy of a Knighthood? - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha - oh dear
		
Click to expand...

It was actually on 'The News Where You Are' so no excuse for the rude comments we come to expect from the Right Wing squad on here.
Or perhaps they only see/read what they agree with.
As I said May and Farage are the ones seeking to break up the UK.
A  Brexit compromise with Scotland/NI is entirely possible and would keep the UK united.
England and Wales can start building their walls/fences and moats if they wish.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Well someone had to do it or it wouldn't have a religion.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  In truth it was 'the people' who chose Barrabas to survive rather than Christ - not that it was going to make any difference in the end as Christ was always going to be 'Godforsaken' - a bit like Farage would have this country - godforsaken...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It was actually on 'The News Where You Are' so no excuse for the rude comments we come to expect from the Right Wing squad on here.
Or perhaps they only see/read what they agree with.
As I said May and Farage are the ones seeking to break up the UK.
A  Brexit compromise with Scotland/NI is entirely possible and would keep the UK united.
England and Wales can start building their walls/fences and moats if they wish.
		
Click to expand...

And Sturgeon recognises and accepts that Scotland itself was split - with over a million voting to _Leave_ - and that in Scotland a compromise and healing over Brexit are required.  She sees that that rift in Scotland must be healed however best it can - and then sometime in the future Indyref2 can be addressed.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you have not yet done so have a listen to Andy Marr's interview of Nicola Sturgeon yesterday in which she is adamant that her current priority is to seek and try and find a compromise position.  She does not not step a way one moment from her #1 long term goal being independence, but recognises that *compromise *is essential. 

Do you hear *any* such talk from Farage - no - of course you don't.  And Brexit compromise for the rest of the UK compromise is essential (IMO) if we are going to have any healing of the horrid and toxic rift that has been opened up by the referendum - and by Farage making it OK to say things in public and on public forums that were previously not acceptable.  Some will call such views non-PC and complain about such lily-liveredness - but in my mind they are simply not acceptable.  Farage is not interested in compromise - he is interested in himself - he seems happy to see the rift he has helped to open, fester and bleed - as long as he gets his Utopia.  

Never smile at a crocodile
No, you can't get friendly with a crocodile
Don't be taken in by his welcome grin
He's imagining how well you'd fit within his skin
		
Click to expand...

That will be the same interview where she said compromise or else. She didn't say let's compromise. Sounds more like blackmail to me.

I'd call her bluff. With a budgetary deficit of over Â£9 billion, and a worse economy than Greece do you really think Germany would take on more debt? And notwithstanding Spain have already said no to Scotland, either staying in or joining separately, as this would cause problems there with the Basque separatists. Scotland voted "no" to indie last time because of fears over their own economy, not as she puts it because it meant Scotland stayed in the EU. And that economy is in a way worse state courtesy of the (eggs in one basket) oil price.

As for the soft Brexit that is on so many people's wishlist. If the EU say yes to a soft Brexit there'll be a queue around the block of countries wanting to cherry pick their way out of the EU.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which (btw) was always going to happen - can't really _blame _the Roman's for being those who ended up carrying out the deed.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have more trouble believing this load of rowlocks than the question of whether NF is ever likely to be considered for a Knighthood !!


----------



## MarkE (Jan 9, 2017)

Love him or hate him, there's no denying he was the main impetus over many years that enabled us to have our say on the eu, at last. For that momentous place in the history books, Farage deserves a Knighthood and a Peerage for good measure. Obviously anyone who voted to  Remain is always going to hate the man, because things hav'nt gone their way. Arise Sir Nige!!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nigel Farage and the historical Jesus actually share a number of similarities. Both were anti-establishment trouble makers and both were prone to come out with a few cracking tall tales.

The main difference is Nigel was successful...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I'd have more trouble believing this load of rowlocks than the question of whether NF is ever likely to be considered for a Knighthood !!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that you do appreciate that - like NF (such unfortunate initials) - he did (most probably) exist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Love him or hate him, there's no denying he was the main impetus over many years that enabled us to have our say on the eu, at last. For that momentous place in the history books, Farage deserves a Knighthood and a Peerage for good measure. Obviously anyone who voted to  Remain is always going to hate the man, because things hav'nt gone their way. Arise Sir Nige!!
		
Click to expand...

Being a catalyst for something momentous (which leaving the EU is) does not in any way confer any rights of knighthood.  This is especially the case when that momentous event is, and will probably continue to be, as divisive, toxic and damaging to social cohesion in the country as Brexit is and will be.  Nothing to do with whether I dislike the guy or not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Nigel Farage and the historical Jesus actually share a number of similarities. Both were anti-establishment trouble makers and both were prone to come out with a few cracking tall tales.

The main difference is Nigel was successful...
		
Click to expand...

Aye - but he cannae walk on water...though maybe if he says he can then many will believe him.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aye - but he cannae walk on water...though maybe if he says he can then many will believe him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, how can you walk on water with holes in your feet, you'll sink...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And Sturgeon recognises and accepts that Scotland itself was split - with over a million voting to _Leave_ - and that in Scotland a compromise and healing over Brexit are required.  She sees that that rift in Scotland must be healed however best it can - and then sometime in the future Indyref2 can be addressed.
		
Click to expand...

Marr asked her how long she would hold off another Independence vote if she was given a soft Brexit.  She wouldn't comment and only indicated it might be until  the article 50 talks had ended.  Two  years, BIG DEAL!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being a catalyst for something momentous (which leaving the EU is) does not in any way confer any rights of knighthood.  This is especially the case when that momentous event is, and will probably continue to be, as divisive, toxic and damaging to social cohesion in the country as Brexit is and will be.  Nothing to do with whether I dislike the guy or not.
		
Click to expand...

Sir Nigel for services to winding up the snowflakes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Sir Nigel for services to winding up the snowflakes.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he has done more than wind up the snowflakes - he has wound up the bigots into a tightly coiled spring and released them, and off they have gone on their merry way.  Marvellous.  Well done Nigel et al.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately he has done more than wind up the snowflakes - he has wound up the bigots into a tightly coiled spring and released them, and off they have gone on their merry way.  Marvellous.  Well done Nigel et al.
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with you too much on that one. Although it might be interpreted as the bigots have taken advantage of the situation... whatever way its spun a 58% rise in hate crime is a frightening stat.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I hear today that some total misguideds think that Nigel Farage merits a knighthood - or indeed a peerage! 
....
		
Click to expand...

No thanks (please!)!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 9, 2017)

To be totally accurate it's a 58% rise in reported hate crimes.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			To be totally accurate it's a 58% rise in reported hate crimes.
		
Click to expand...

Here's another hair to split


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am sure that you do appreciate that - like NF (such unfortunate initials) - he did (most probably) exist.
		
Click to expand...

Suprisingly SILH I absolutely don't believe he ever did  - JC not NF


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 9, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			To be totally accurate it's a 58% rise in reported hate crimes.
		
Click to expand...

That is a massive increase.......In my opinion a 5% increase would be a worrying trend.....tenfold that is scary.
Welcome to the brave new world of UKIP, courtesy of the man some misguided fools think should be knighted.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			To be totally accurate it's a 58% rise in reported hate crimes.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently many Poles are not reporting hate crime against them as they fear it might affect their right to remain.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/jan/07/poles-lin-uk-scared-to-speak-up-on-hate-crimes


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately he has done more than wind up the snowflakes - he has wound up the bigots into a tightly coiled spring and released them, and off they have gone on their merry way.  Marvellous.  Well done Nigel et al.
		
Click to expand...

So the Bigots weren't Bigots before and were made Bigots by Nigel.  I hear people suggesting he is a liar, that he is a racist and so on but cant see evidence to support these allegations, surely they are not  bigoted opinions or hate crimes being used against him are they.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That is a massive increase.......In my opinion a 5% increase would be a worrying trend.....tenfold that is scary.
Welcome to the brave new world of UKIP, courtesy of the man some misguided fools think should be knighted.
		
Click to expand...

So are you suggesting it's UKIP policy to carry out hate crimes?  I suggest you are as Bigoted as those you accuse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



*So the Bigots weren't Bigots before and were made Bigots by Nigel.*  I hear people suggesting he is a liar, that he is a racist and so on but cant see evidence to support these allegations, surely they are not  bigoted opinions or hate crimes being used against him are they.
		
Click to expand...

No - but he has wound them up and given them free rein to vent their pent up bile


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No - but he has wound them up and given them free rein to vent their pent up bile
		
Click to expand...

Some evidence of this would help to support that view.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Some evidence of this would help to support that view.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake - how about the death of Jo Cox and just try listening to LBC phone-ins and you'll hear it just every single day.

And I'll add that those who phone in are not usually actually the bigots - they are those who have believed what they have been told about immigrants and feel able and free to express their views on all the problems they subsequently believe are caused by immigration.  So if these are ordinary worried folks - your real bigots (they do exist) are having a field day.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh for goodness sake - how about the death of Jo Cox and just try listening to LBC phone-ins and you'll hear it just every single day.
		
Click to expand...

So Nigel Farage was responsible for the death of Joe Cox was he.  I think that's a very low comment for you to make and to be honest I am surprised you made it. In your opinion he is responsible for the mind set of a man obviously suffering with mental health issues.

You seem to think what ever LBC phone ins receive are the workings of Farage then.   Maybe you can enlighten me on exactly what he has said that makes him personally responsible for that.

PS, 

I see you have added some more rantings since I answered. Farage has said we need a controlled immigration system, maybe you can tell us how that has fueled a racist movement.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh dear - methinks you doth feel hurt too easily.  I certainly think that anyone who believes he should get a knighthood is seriously,  seriously wrong.  The reason for their being so wrong could be one or a combination of many.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously wrong is a big step back from a dangerous lunatic. Are you back tracking again?
I suggest you need to calm down your rhetoric and think about what you are saying before you post. Otherwise you just make yourself look silly.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which (btw) was always going to happen - can't really _blame _the Roman's for being those who ended up carrying out the deed.
		
Click to expand...

Err, I think you can because they are the ones who did it. You can't blame anyone else because they didn't.
If I was a murderer I would love people like you on the jury.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed.  In truth it was 'the people' who chose Barrabas to survive rather than Christ - not that it was going to make any difference in the end as Christ was always going to be 'Godforsaken' - a bit like Farage would have this country - godforsaken...

Click to expand...

Good grief.
Do you read what you post?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately he has done more than wind up the snowflakes - he has wound up the bigots into a tightly coiled spring and released them, and off they have gone on their merry way.  Marvellous.  Well done Nigel et al.
		
Click to expand...

So says a wound up snowflake


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No - but he has wound them up and given them free rein to vent their pent up bile
		
Click to expand...

A bit like Nicola Kranky with her bunch delusionals


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh for goodness sake - how about the death of Jo Cox and just try listening to LBC phone-ins and you'll hear it just every single day.

And I'll add that those who phone in are not usually actually the bigots - they are those who have believed what they have been told about immigrants and feel able and free to express their views on all the problems they subsequently believe are caused by immigration.  So if these are ordinary worried folks - your real bigots (they do exist) are having a field day.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really accusing Farage of incitement to commit murder? That's a very serious accusation. Her murderer is mentally ill. Again, do yourself a favour and think about what you are posting.

I note that you attach a great deal of importantance to what you hear on LBC. I hope and trust you will be tuning in to their new offering "The Nigel Farage Show". As the late George Michael said, listen without prejudice. You might learn something.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you have not yet done so have a listen to Andy Marr's interview of Nicola Sturgeon yesterday in which she is adamant that her current priority is to seek and try and find a compromise position.  She does not not step a way one moment from her #1 long term goal being independence, but recognises that *compromise *is essential. 

Do you hear *any* such talk from Farage - no - of course you don't.
		
Click to expand...

There is a major difference. Sturgeon lost and is in a minority. Farage won and is in a majority. Sturgeon is pleading for a compromise because she lost. Do you really think she would be offering any kind of compromise if she had won??? Have you ever heard the term "soft Indy" or anything like it?
Farage on the other hand cannot offer a compromise because if he does the remainers and those like you who continually fail to accept a democratic decision will be all over it and turn Brexit (the will of the people decided by democratic process) into something so soft it would not resemble in any way what the people have voted for.
No-one voted for a compromise. No-one voted for "soft Brexit". The term itself is something dreamed up by remoaners since the referendum result was announced in an effort to derail as far as is possible that which the British people have voted for.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Farage and immigration is being oft misunderstood here.

I saw loads of interviews, probably more than many of you because I live 45 minutes from Thanet and he popped up on our "news from where you are" and other local output quite regularly and whenever I heard him his stance was always "controlled immigration". He defined that by being immigration of people whose trade, profession or abilities we required rather than an open border policy where millions of people, whether they had jobs, trades or any intention to work could, by law, just pitch up. He argued for an Australian type points system so that we could take immigration from anywhere in the world through choice rather than have an inflow of anyone who chose to pitch up here.  I'm pretty sure that's view that most Brexiteers subscribed too.

My pretty regular 4 ball is made up of me, two Indians and a black West Indies dependant  (British born) so whilst I voted to leave I'm hardly anti immigration!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2017)

First you have the "poster"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-refugees-warning-country-breaking-point.html

Then you have the "removal of racial discrimination laws"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol....-No-blacks.-No-Irish-is-now-Ukip-policy.html

You can keep going on and on and on in Regards his views 

Him being in the public eye made some believe it is acceptable tome bigots and racists - can he blamed for the rise in hate crime - not directly no but it wouldn't surprise me if he had a smug satisfaction about it all. 

He is insignificant now - his party are no longer needed , he isn't even an MP , I'm looking forward to him moving to the states and being pals with the other racist bigot over there


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			A bit like Nicola Kranky with her bunch delusionals
		
Click to expand...

I take it you just ignore the daily racist homophobic posts and death threats aimed at the first minister from the 'angry white men'. 

Thankfully you see very little of that on the Nationalist sites, they tend to use reasoned arguments and easy to find humorous irony instead.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First you have the "poster"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-refugees-warning-country-breaking-point.html

Then you have the "removal of racial discrimination laws"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol....-No-blacks.-No-Irish-is-now-Ukip-policy.html

You can keep going on and on and on in Regards his views 

Him being in the public eye made some believe it is acceptable tome bigots and racists - can he blamed for the rise in hate crime - not directly no but it wouldn't surprise me if he had a smug satisfaction about it all. 

He is insignificant now - his party are no longer needed , he isn't even an MP , I'm looking forward to him moving to the states and being pals with the other racist bigot over there
		
Click to expand...

The poster seemed fair enough, it warned about allowing over a million people into Europe without security checks or any plan on how to manage them.   His comments on giving precedence to UK citizens over immigrants for jobs also seems a fair procedure, why should we not do it that way, there's nothing racist about it at all.   Some peoples attitude to him seem rather bigoted and unfair, the links you gave were typical of that attitude as is your post.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I take it you just ignore the daily racist homophobic posts and death threats aimed at the first minister from the 'angry white men'. 

Thankfully you see very little of that on the Nationalist sites, they tend to use reasoned arguments and easy to find humorous irony instead.
		
Click to expand...

She wouldn't know a reasoned argument if it smacked her in the helmet.  Come to that neither would you.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			The poster seemed fair enough, it warned about allowing over a million people into Europe without security checks or any plan on how to manage them.   His comments on giving precedence to UK citizens over immigrants for jobs also seems a fair procedure, why should we not do it that way, theres nothing racist about it at all.
		
Click to expand...

not directly, but Lord Farage ( may as well promote him :thup has manipulated fear and uncertainty and used them as political weapons. How many women & children are in that poster? they are all adult males that are here to steal  our jobs and 'scare' our women ! surely a more realistic projection would be a toddler floating face down in the Med, or a scared family fleeing war torn Aleppo.

What he has done, what UKIP have done, and what a number of pro brexit commentators have done, is magnified the fear of anything different deeply ingrained in some elements of society. If you tell a mentalist, that his council house will be taken from him & given to an 'immigrant', you should be held partly responsible when he follows a far right ideology & shoots a mother of 2 dead in the street. All my opinion of course.
Nige may be a capable politician but so was (insert extreme example here)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 10, 2017)

therod said:



			not directly, but Lord Farage ( may as well promote him :thup has manipulated fear and uncertainty and used them as political weapons. How many women & children are in that poster? they are all adult males that are here to steal  our jobs and 'scare' our women ! surely a more realistic projection would be a toddler floating face down in the Med, or a scared family fleeing war torn Aleppo.

What he has done, what UKIP have done, and what a number of pro brexit commentators have done, is magnified the fear of anything different deeply ingrained in some elements of society. If you tell a mentalist, that his council house will be taken from him & given to an 'immigrant', you should be held partly responsible when he follows a far right ideology & shoots a mother of 2 dead in the street. All my opinion of course.
Nige may be a capable politician but so was (insert extreme example here)
		
Click to expand...

But most of the immigrants coming through Europe were young single males.  I dont believe he mentioned anything about stealing anyones council house or job but he did say enough is enough and it was, just ask people in Germany, Sweden, Hungary, Austria etc if you dont believe him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			So Nigel Farage was responsible for the death of Joe Cox was he.  I think that's a very low comment for you to make and to be honest I am surprised you made it. In your opinion he is responsible for the mind set of a man obviously suffering with mental health issues.

You seem to think what ever LBC phone ins receive are the workings of Farage then.   Maybe you can enlighten me on exactly what he has said that makes him personally responsible for that.

PS, 

I see you have added some more rantings since I answered. Farage has said we need a controlled immigration system, maybe you can tell us how that has fueled a racist movement.
		
Click to expand...

About the death of Jo Cox - You know very well that that is not what I said and in fact it is beneath you to suggest I did.  But I'm not surprised as I guessed what I said would be deliberately misinterpreted.  

And I'm actually not going to bother trying to prove to you that, by their statements and insinuations, Farage and his UKIP cronies have convinced so many that immigration is 'the root of all evil' and have wound up the bigots and enabled them to voice their toxic opinions.   I'm just not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Seriously wrong is a big step back from a dangerous lunatic. Are you back tracking again?
I suggest you need to calm down your rhetoric and think about what you are saying before you post. Otherwise you just make yourself look silly.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right - you took my 'dangerous lunatic' description at face value - well sorry about that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Are you really accusing Farage of incitement to commit murder? That's a very serious accusation. Her murderer is mentally ill. Again, do yourself a favour and think about what you are posting.

I note that you attach a great deal of importantance to what you hear on LBC. I hope and trust you will be tuning in to their new offering "The Nigel Farage Show". As the late George Michael said, listen without prejudice. You might learn something.
		
Click to expand...

I listened to the Nigel Farage show - did you?  In fact I agreed with a lot of what he said - in fact I agreed with almost everything he said.  I'll be interested on your take on what he discussed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			A bit like Nicola Kranky with her bunch delusionals
		
Click to expand...

Read Kenny MacAskill in the _ today - he does not refute or disagree with anything that Sturgeon said - but he is certainly not delusional about IndyRef2._


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			There is a major difference. Sturgeon lost and is in a minority. Farage won and is in a majority. Sturgeon is pleading for a compromise because she lost. Do you really think she would be offering any kind of compromise if she had won??? Have you ever heard the term "soft Indy" or anything like it?
Farage on the other hand cannot offer a compromise because if he does the remainers and those like you who continually fail to accept a democratic decision will be all over it and turn Brexit (the will of the people decided by democratic process) into something so soft it would not resemble in any way what the people have voted for.
No-one voted for a compromise. No-one voted for "soft Brexit". The term itself is something dreamed up by remoaners since the referendum result was announced in an effort to derail as far as is possible that which the British people have voted for.
		
Click to expand...

She is looking for, and offering, a compromise as she has a responsibility to her electorate.  She is not a UK politician.  Her electorate is Scotland.  But she recognises that the need for compromise is UK-wide else we (the UK) will remain a fractured country with damaged - potentially disintegrating - social cohesion.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 10, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			But most of the immigrants coming through Europe were young single males.  I dont believe he mentioned anything about stealing anyones council house or job but he did say enough is enough and it was, just ask people in Germany, Sweden, Hungary, Austria etc if you dont believe him.
		
Click to expand...

most but not exclusively which makes the poster a piece of propaganda IMO. 
I would never argue that unchecked immigration is a good thing, mainly for the damage and strain  (real, imagined or otherwise) it places on the communities in situ. My point is that Nigel, will exploit and seek to widen division. His politics are of fear rather than inclusion. 

the german example is often quoted, immigration there has affected the fabric of society but with the lowest birth rate of a 1st world country (and maybe by default the world) how else to secure a future work force, without immigration. Nigel & his buddies on the right will promote the negative, without referencing the necessity. (different thread maybe)


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2017)

I still dont see how this compromise exists. I wish some one would enlighten me.
The winning vote does not want free movement of people from the EU.
Free (well, cheap at 260m net a week) access to the EU requires freedom of movement.
How does any one propose a compromise?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sweep said:



			There is a major difference. Sturgeon lost and is in a minority. Farage won and is in a majority. Sturgeon is pleading for a compromise because she lost. Do you really think she would be offering any kind of compromise if she had won??? Have you ever heard the term "soft Indy" or anything like it?
Farage on the other hand cannot offer a compromise because if he does the remainers and those like you who continually fail to accept a democratic decision will be all over it and turn Brexit (the will of the people decided by democratic process) into something so soft it would not resemble in any way what the people have voted for.
No-one voted for a compromise. No-one voted for "soft Brexit". The term itself is something dreamed up by remoaners since the referendum result was announced in an effort to derail as far as is possible that which the British people have voted for.
		
Click to expand...

Try reading or listening to what Theresa May has said yesterday in response to the commentary on her Sunday interview on Sky - the interview the reporting of which caused the Â£ to drop by more than 1%.  her words were misinterpreted and misreported she claims.  On Sunday she said...

_Often people talk in terms as if somehow we are leaving the EU but we still want to kind of keep bits of membership of the EU. We are leaving. We are coming out. We are not going to be a member of the EU any longer. So the question is what is the right relationship for the UK to have with the European Union when we are outside. We will be able to have control of our borders, control of our laws._

OK fair enough - that's clear.  I think.  And so this was reported as May dashing post-Brixit single market hopes - that it looks like a 'hard Brexit' is on the cards. But May was not happy with this - and so yesterday we hear:

_Iâ€™m tempted to say the people who are getting it wrong are those who print things saying Iâ€™m talking about a hard-Brexit.  I donâ€™t accept the terms hard and soft Brexit. What we are doing is we are going to get an ambitious, good, best possible deal for the United Kingdom in terms of trading with and operating within the single European market.  It will be a new relationship because we wonâ€™t be members of the EU any longer_

So the UK will remain part of the EU single market.  This will be an excellent outcome if she can pull it off, as we know that immigration control is a red line for her - and free movement is a red line for the EU.

Is this a 'soft' Brixit; is it a 'compromise', or is it a full / hard Brexit - I now don't know what it is.

What I do now know is what Nigel Farage thinks on May and her recent utterances/silences

And btw - lest you have forgotten - _Leave _won the vote and we are leaving the EU.  We 'remoaners' can't derail this despite what you seem to think.  Though if you think we can then please tell me and I'll get on to my MP.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2017)

I know what it is, it is rubbish, as the EU will not allow this. No chance.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being a catalyst for something momentous (which leaving the EU is) does not in any way confer any rights of knighthood.  This is especially the case when that momentous event is, and will probably continue to be, as divisive, toxic and damaging to social cohesion in the country as Brexit is and will be.  Nothing to do with whether I dislike the guy or not.
		
Click to expand...

More merit to deserve a Knighthood than any number of others who have received one.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			About the death of Jo Cox - You know very well that that is not what I said and in fact it is beneath you to suggest I did.  But I'm not surprised as I guessed what I said would be deliberately misinterpreted.  

And I'm actually not going to bother trying to prove to you that, by their statements and insinuations, Farage and his UKIP cronies have convinced so many that immigration is 'the root of all evil' and have wound up the bigots and enabled them to voice their toxic opinions.   I'm just not.
		
Click to expand...

About the death of Jo Cox, that is what you said. Nothing was deliberately misinterpreted. Yet more back tracking.

You are not going to bother trying to prove that Farage have convinced immigration is the root of all evil, because you can't. You just can't.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah right - you took my 'dangerous lunatic' description at face value - well sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that your posts should not be taken at face value?
Thats a relief, considering the amount of nonsense you post.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I listened to the Nigel Farage show - did you?  In fact I agreed with a lot of what he said - in fact I agreed with almost everything he said.  I'll be interested on your take on what he discussed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't listen to LBC. You do.
I am pleased you agreed with almost everything he said. I also hope it helped debunk the rabid reports of what a monster he is.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She is looking for, and offering, a compromise as she has a responsibility to her electorate.  She is not a UK politician.  Her electorate is Scotland.  But she recognises that the need for compromise is UK-wide else we (the UK) will remain a fractured country with damaged - potentially disintegrating - social cohesion.
		
Click to expand...

She is doing more to fracture the UK than anyone. Surely you can see that?
You didn't answer my question on if she had won, would she be offering any compromises?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I take it you just ignore the daily racist homophobic posts and death threats aimed at the first minister from the 'angry white men'. 

Thankfully you see very little of that on the Nationalist sites, they tend to use reasoned arguments and easy to find humorous irony instead.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are talking about.
Is it only white men who make these posts and threats?
Did Farage ask these people to write them?
Is Farage responsible for every racist thing that happens in the UK now?
Has the First Minister had a word with Sir Nigel and asked him to stop?


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I know what it is, it is rubbish, as the EU will not allow this. No chance.
		
Click to expand...

Brexit negotiation:

UK: "We want controlled EU immigration and free trade with the EU."

EU: "No!"

End of negotiation! &#128580;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 11, 2017)

How about......

UK - "we will be controlling immigration in whatever way we see fit. We will be happy to offer companies in the EU the chance to trade tariff free with the 5th largest economy in the world. But if you decide to impose tariffs on our goods then we will have no choice but to do the same to your goods"


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			How about......

UK - "we will be controlling immigration in whatever way we see fit. We will be happy to offer companies in the EU the chance to trade tariff free with the 5th largest economy in the world. But if you decide to impose tariffs on our goods then we will have no choice but to do the same to your goods"
		
Click to expand...

Please add (to your great wording) "or to buy the equivalent product in a different non EU country tarrif free"


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Please add (to your great wording) "or to buy the equivalent product in a different non EU country tarrif free"
		
Click to expand...

But you can't get Camembert and numerous other goodies from outside France!

It's going to be far easier for EU to source their imports elsewhere than the UK than it will be for the UK to source its imports from outside the EU - distance and time and associated costs/perishability being the main reasons.

Getting into some kind of standoff over tariffs will end up with us being the losers, not EU.

UK is a diddy little collection of nations now, days of Empire and world influence are long gone, unfortunately the arrogance hasn't.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 11, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			But you can't get Camembert and numerous other goodies from outside France!

It's going to be far easier for EU to source their imports elsewhere than the UK than it will be for the UK to source its imports from outside the EU - distance and time and associated costs/perishability being the main reasons.

Getting into some kind of standoff over tariffs will end up with us being the losers, not EU.

UK is a diddy little collection of nations now, days of Empire and world influence are long gone, unfortunately the arrogance hasn't.

Click to expand...

I think that the camembert producers in Cornwall, Somerset and Camarthenshire might disagree with you. 

And it could end up giving a boost to UK producers as well if demand rises. Less camembert imported from France, and what is imported is more expensive due to trade tariffs, so British made camembert becomes more popular.

And we might be in your words a "diddy little collection of nations" but we are still the 5th or 6th biggest economy in the world and a market that several EU countries won't want to see reduced by imposition of tariffs.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2017)

We buy Â£290B worth annually from EU and sell them back roughly Â£220B worth. That Â£220B is 44% of our total exports (80% of which is services rather than physical goods) and the Â£290B is 53% of our imports.
Shows how important the EU market is to us (more to us than them) and we are in a large trade deficit with them. That's not a strong position to start negotiating really. Some interesting breakout of our trade balance with separate EU countries in image below, worryingly poor deficit with Germany, the rest in red perhaps not so bad but still not great.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 11, 2017)

Could having a large deficit equally be seen as a strong position to start negotiating from? Countries that sell us a lot of products might not want to see that number drop due to tariffs being applied. 

Overall the EU market might be more important to us than to them but individually how important is our market to Germany, Spain or France for example? I don't know the answer to this but where for example does our Â£30 billion deficit with Germany rank in their list of trading partners. Could they afford to see it cut by half (random % plucked out of the air) due to tariffs?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2017)

I dont have the answers to your questions but it makes me nervous that our exports are largely services and not material goods. I may be wrong but to me services are very portable, not tangible assets really, and can be relocated to EU countries outside UK relatively easily.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I don't listen to LBC. You do.
I am pleased you agreed with almost everything he said. I also hope it helped debunk the rabid reports of what a monster he is.
		
Click to expand...

He basically trashed Theresa May - each day he poses a single question and puts his view on it and takes calls on it,

You should maybe try listening to LBC sometime, try Katie Hopkins - but most any of the hosts will do - and you'll hear sort of dangerous and lunatic xenophobic rubbish spouted by some _Leave_ voters that strikes depair and fear into my heart


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2017)

Sweep said:



			She is doing more to fracture the UK than anyone. Surely you can see that?
You didn't answer my question on if she had won, would she be offering any compromises?
		
Click to expand...

As her ultimate aim is independence for Scotland then if you wish to call that a fracture then yes - she is.  But IMO the damage that the EU referendum with NF at the forefront has done and will continue to do has created a much more divisive fracture right across the UK - across all demographics.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 11, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			We buy Â£290B worth annually from EU and sell them back roughly Â£220B worth. That Â£220B is 44% of our total exports (80% of which is services rather than physical goods) and the Â£290B is 53% of our imports.
Shows how important the EU market is to us (more to us than them) and we are in a large trade deficit with them. *That's not a strong position to start negotiating really*. Some interesting breakout of our trade balance with separate EU countries in image below, worryingly poor deficit with Germany, the rest in red perhaps not so bad but still not great.

View attachment 21661

Click to expand...

Others would suggest that it's a very strong position!

Remember that a 'trade deficit' means that we buy more than we sell! So it's in those countries interests to continue to sell to us, even if it may not be an enormous percentage of their overall trade - though UK is Germany's 2nd or 3rd most important 'customer'!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 11, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			We buy Â£290B worth annually from EU and sell them back roughly Â£220B worth. That Â£220B is 44% of our total exports (80% of which is services rather than physical goods) and the Â£290B is 53% of our imports.
Shows how important the EU market is to us (more to us than them) and we are in a large trade deficit with them. That's not a strong position to start negotiating really. Some interesting breakout of our trade balance with separate EU countries in image below, worryingly poor deficit with Germany, the rest in red perhaps not so bad but still not great.

View attachment 21661

Click to expand...

Your thinking is rather confused on this matter.  Countries that sell more to us than we sell to them would be hit the hardest by trade barriers.  It's not a level playing field either as your graph shows, countries like Germany, Spain, France etc sell huge amounts to the UK and will be hit very hard by any downturn in sales.  Also when out of the EU we will have the ability to trade with the rest of the world on terms not controlled by the EU.  Many world prices are lower than in the EU so many items like food could become cheaper.  The EU is a protectionist organisation and keeps prices artificially high at the cost to the consumer.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 11, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			So the Bigots weren't Bigots before and were made Bigots by Nigel.  I hear people suggesting he is a liar, that he is a racist and so on but cant see evidence to support these allegations, surely they are not  bigoted opinions or hate crimes being used against him are they.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No - but he has wound them up and given them free rein to vent their pent up bile
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			Some evidence of this would help to support that view.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Oh for goodness sake - how about the death of Jo Cox *and just try listening to LBC phone-ins and you'll hear it just every single day.

And I'll add that those who phone in are not usually actually the bigots - they are those who have believed what they have been told about immigrants and feel able and free to express their views on all the problems they subsequently believe are caused by immigration.  So if these are ordinary worried folks - your real bigots (they do exist) are having a field day.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			So Nigel Farage was responsible for the death of Joe Cox was he.  I think that's a very low comment for you to make and to be honest I am surprised you made it. In your opinion he is responsible for the mind set of a man obviously suffering with mental health issues.

You seem to think what ever LBC phone ins receive are the workings of Farage then.   Maybe you can enlighten me on exactly what he has said that makes him personally responsible for that.

PS, 

I see you have added some more rantings since I answered. Farage has said we need a controlled immigration system, maybe you can tell us how that has fueled a racist movement.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*About the death of Jo Cox - You know very well that that is not what I said and in fact it is beneath you to suggest I did*.  But I'm not surprised as I guessed what I said would be deliberately misinterpreted.  

And I'm actually not going to bother trying to prove to you that, by their statements and insinuations, Farage and his UKIP cronies have convinced so many that immigration is 'the root of all evil' and have wound up the bigots and enabled them to voice their toxic opinions.   I'm just not.
		
Click to expand...

Just look through these posts and you did indeed say he was responsible for her death.  I would say it's below you to have suggested it and pretty gutless to deny it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Just look through these posts and you did indeed say he was responsible for her death.  I would say it's below you to have suggested it and pretty gutless to deny it.
		
Click to expand...

oh you do wriggle.  I do wish that you'd stop avoiding a conclusion that has been reached by many more than just I.  If you want me to say rthat NF was NOT responsible for the death of Jo Cox - then I will - NF did not kill Jo Cox.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2017)

Hogan & Socket

Can we stop the point scoring please, its getting tedious to read and is putting off other posters

agree to disagree and move on

Thank you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hogan & Socket

Can we stop the point scoring please, its getting tedious to read and is putting off other posters

agree to disagree and move on

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

suits me.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hogan & Socket

Can we stop the point scoring please, its getting tedious to read and is putting off other posters

agree to disagree and move on

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

it's the obvious sexual tension that I find off putting. Get a room chaps!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 11, 2017)

therod said:



			it's the obvious sexual tension that I find off putting. Get a room chaps!!

Click to expand...

I am sure most of us can be trusted to make up our own minds with regards to the pissing contest of these two guys.
Do not think it  requires an intervention from a moderator .
The more they argue the less most of us will give credence to their boring posts.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I am sure most of us can be trusted to make up our own minds with regards to the pissing contest of these two guys.
Do not think it  requires an intervention from a moderator .
The more they argue the less most of us will give credence to their boring posts.
		
Click to expand...

I think its nice when two fellas realise their true feelings, especially later on in life....you can't live a lie


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

therod said:



			it's the obvious sexual tension that I find off putting. Get a room chaps!!

Click to expand...

Can I look through the keyhole of said room.:rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Can I look through the keyhole of said room.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Always knew you were a 'wrong un' !!!

What's northern for voyeur???


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2017)

therod said:



			it's the obvious sexual tension that I find off putting. Get a room chaps!!

Click to expand...




therod said:



			I think its nice when two fellas realise their true feelings, especially later on in life....you can't live a lie
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Always knew you were a 'wrong un' !!!

What's northern for voyeur??? 

Click to expand...

Dearest Rodster, even your name sends a little shiver. You owe me half a cup of coffee, that went over the keyboard.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Dearest Rodster, even your name sends a little shiver. You owe me half a cup of coffee, that went over the keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

Don't go near him Brian- he has a green Sharpie and isn't afraid to use It!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 11, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Can I look through the keyhole of said room.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Have you been on the sauce


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jan 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:





Have you been on the sauce
		
Click to expand...

It's Tashyboy and the sun is over the yard arm..... unnecessary question


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			It's Tashyboy and the sun is over the yard arm..... unnecessary question 

Click to expand...

It's Tashyboy. Time is an irrelevance


----------



## delc (Jan 11, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Your thinking is rather confused on this matter.  Countries that sell more to us than we sell to them would be hit the hardest by trade barriers.  It's not a level playing field either as your graph shows, countries like Germany, Spain, France etc sell huge amounts to the UK and will be hit very hard by any downturn in sales.  Also when out of the EU we will have the ability to trade with the rest of the world on terms not controlled by the EU.  Many world prices are lower than in the EU so many items like food could become cheaper.  The EU is a protectionist organisation and keeps prices artificially high at the cost to the consumer.
		
Click to expand...

Even allowing for getting out of the Common Agricultural Policy, which has at least kept us supplied with plenty of food and wine, and kept farmers in business, any cost savings from cheaper food from outside the EU will be wiped out by the post referendum fall in the value of the Pound!


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He basically trashed Theresa May - each day he poses a single question and puts his view on it and takes calls on it,

You should maybe try listening to LBC sometime, try Katie Hopkins - but most any of the hosts will do - and you'll hear sort of dangerous and lunatic xenophobic rubbish spouted by some _Leave_ voters that strikes depair and fear into my heart
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's only rubbish in your opinion because you disagree with it. Doubtless there are a few loons seeking their 15 mins of fame but are all the Remain callers making sensible and rational points?
Farage will of course trash TM. She is the leader of an opposing political party. It's in his interests to put as much pressure on her as possible to deliver the Brexit he wants.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 11, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As her ultimate aim is independence for Scotland then if you wish to call that a fracture then yes - she is.  But IMO the damage that the EU referendum with NF at the forefront has done and will continue to do has created a much more divisive fracture right across the UK - across all demographics.
		
Click to expand...

Even more than taking one of the 4 countries out of the UK?


----------



## Sweep (Jan 12, 2017)

delc said:



			Even allowing for getting out of the Common Agricultural Policy, which has at least kept us supplied with plenty of food and wine, and kept farmers in business, any cost savings from cheaper food from outside the EU will be wiped out by the post referendum fall in the value of the Pound!
		
Click to expand...

The CAP had kept food prices artificially high and in many cases paid farmers for doing nothing with their fields while ignoring the plight of other farmers, particularly dairy, who are at the mercy of the supermarkets and facing bankruptcy. In the 21st century when we still have people in the world starving, the CAP is a disgrace. It is a fine example of how the EU intervenes markets with disastrous results. The very fact that you cite that it had kept us supplied with wine is the perfect example of how utterly deplorable and superficial the policy is. If vine growing is included in CAP (and I am not sure if it is) then that just sums it up. As far as I am aware you do not need wine to survive and just ask yourself, which countries are the biggest wine producers in the EU?
You also have no knowledge on the state of the currency markets once the U.K. leaves the EU so your claim that a weak pound will more than wipe out any cost savings on food outside the EU is pure speculation. We are talking about currency rates in more than 2 years time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Farage will of course trash TM. She is the leader of an opposing political party. It's in his interests to put as much pressure on her as possible to deliver the Brexit he wants.
		
Click to expand...

So leaving the EU is not about you, me and the rest of the Country it's about HIM and what 
HE wants, 
Thanks for clarifying :thup:


----------



## Sweep (Jan 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So leaving the EU is not about you, me and the rest of the Country it's about HIM and what 
HE wants, 
Thanks for clarifying :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What???
Did you miss it? We had a referendum to establish what the people wanted. The British people voted to leave the EU.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sweep said:



			What???
Did you miss it? We had a referendum to establish what the people wanted. The British people voted to leave the EU.
		
Click to expand...

Not all voted to leave, I did, but I still want the best outcome for ALL, why is that so difficult to grasp, the Tories won the GE I'd still expect them to look after everyone and not just those who voted Tory.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I am sure most of us can be trusted to make up our own minds with regards to the pissing contest of these two guys.
Do not think it  requires an intervention from a moderator .
*The more they argue the less most of us will give credence to their boring posts.*

Click to expand...

hmmmph


----------



## Sweep (Jan 12, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Not all voted to leave, I did, but I still want the best outcome for ALL, why is that so difficult to grasp, the Tories won the GE I'd still expect them to look after everyone and not just those who voted Tory.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone would hope for the best outcome for all. Me, you and even Nigel Farage. However we may disagree on what the best outcome is and why certain outcomes are better than others.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Everyone would hope for the best outcome for all. Me, you and even Nigel Farage. However we may disagree on what the best outcome is and why certain outcomes are better than others.
		
Click to expand...

That's life though, we don't always get everything we want and have to consider compromise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting listening to the daily Nigel Farage on LBC yesterday - discussing EU relations with Russia.  He loves the debate that guy - indeed the trailers for his prog has him telling us to 'take him on if we are brave enough'.   However he does not seem to like it when he is being seriously challenged by someone who actually knows what they are talking about.  

So yesterday evening talking about the how, in his view, the EU have pushed Russia into their actions in Ukraine and that tyhe EU poses more of a security risk to Britain than Russia - a Ukranian comes on and strongly refutes that notion, explaining what is going on in Ukraine and what most Ukranians fear of Russia - and why.

http://www.lbc.co.uk/radio/presenters/nigel-farage/ukrainian-caller-farage-russia-backing/

And you could tell Farage did not like this one little bit and though he was strong in repeating his views he ended up trying to speak over the caller; in the end fortuitously having to go to an ad break. And guess what...immediately on return he has a load of tweets and texts from (British) listeners lined up attacking the views of the caller and supporting Farage.  Nice one Nige.

Loving NFs prog.  Worth a listen - really.  Am I getting to rather like the guy for his b***s?

But please - no knighthood or peerage


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2017)

Did I really see a post where someone defended CAP? . Wow. Apart from farmers who did nicely out of it, we are really giving Prince Charles subsidies!, I have never heard anyone think CAP was defendable.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 12, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Can I look through the keyhole of said room.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What goes on in the room stays in the room.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2017)

Farage talking about work; immigrants and immigration control.  

Seems like there is some appetite for employers in future being able to advertise vacancies including a statement such as 'Only holders of a British Passports Need Apply' - and would support changes to employment and equality law to support this.

Interesting

I also read today that a possible change is extending the Â£1000 charge employers are subject to when employing non-EU residents (didn't know about that) to EU residents.

Farage only says what his final conclusion on the subject matter he discusses at the end of his programme.  I wonder what that will be.  But he certainly loves Europe and the World.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interesting listening to the daily Nigel Farage on LBC yesterday - discussing EU relations with Russia.  He loves the debate that guy - indeed the trailers for his prog has him telling us to 'take him on if we are brave enough'.   However he does not seem to like it when he is being seriously challenged by someone who actually knows what they are talking about.  

So yesterday evening talking about the how, in his view, the EU have pushed Russia into their actions in Ukraine and that tyhe EU poses more of a security risk to Britain than Russia - a Ukranian comes on and strongly refutes that notion, explaining what is going on in Ukraine and what most Ukranians fear of Russia - and why.

http://www.lbc.co.uk/radio/presenters/nigel-farage/ukrainian-caller-farage-russia-backing/

And you could tell Farage did not like this one little bit and though he was strong in repeating his views he ended up trying to speak over the caller; in the end fortuitously having to go to an ad break. And guess what...immediately on return he has a load of tweets and texts from (British) listeners lined up attacking the views of the caller and supporting Farage.  Nice one Nige.

Loving NFs prog.  Worth a listen - really.  Am I getting to rather like the guy for his b***s?

But please - no knighthood or peerage
		
Click to expand...

I can see you are warming to him.
Just look at how far you have come in just a week!
You might be saying no knighthood now, but what about this time next week? 
Fair play to you though Hogie. At least you are giving him a fair hearing :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I can see you are warming to him.
Just look at how far you have come in just a week!
You might be saying no knighthood now, but what about this time next week? 
Fair play to you though Hogie. At least you are giving him a fair hearing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your approval is a very welcome accolade Sir! I shall treasure it today - whilst I consider how I can best wind you up again (kidding  ) :thup:

NF not on this evening.  I will almost miss him...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh Nigel - what were you doing yesterday evening?  A whole hour asking for callers view on the future of the EU, and dissing Juncker (especially) , Barnier, Tusk and Verhofstadt.  And of course many callers predict chaos and collapse of the EU. Great - errr...no - surely? Collapse of the EU would be very bad for the UK economy.  

Anyway Nigel - why the focus on the EU rather than Brexit?   Art50 is triggered - we are on our way - you and your ilk should surely be gleefully singing _I'm on my way from misery to happiness today _ and not be bothered at all about the EU.  Unless that is - a possible collapse of the EU is the main upside of leaving the EU - and so let's not focus on the difficulties ahead and that are already being presented to us.

Poor show Nige.  Expressing gleeful schadenfreude is not that nice a personal characteristic


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2017)

There was me thinking it was becoming universally agreed Nige is so yesterdays man...

Yet Hogie, you seem still seem obsessed with him ...


----------



## User62651 (Mar 31, 2017)

Dont concur with so many of Farage's views politically but you have to say UKIP are nothing without him, their only MP is dropping his association with them and the new leader has none of Nigel's charisma or charm. Farage has acheived what he wanted to politically as have UKIP now so expect both to drop off the radar quickly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			There was me thinking it was becoming universally agreed *Nige is so yesterdays man...*

Yet Hogie, you seem still seem obsessed with him ...
		
Click to expand...

Not according to his seemingly rather large and wide fan base.  And he get's one hour four times a week to spout his stuff - would be interesting to see what his RAJAR figures are.  

My other main LBC buddy James O'Brien is also a keen listener, as what Farage spouts seems to come in to him the following days and appear in the Daily Mail - though neither O'Brien nor myself listen to the nightmare that is Katie Hopkins - she really is beyond the pale.

I don't think Farage is going away...


----------



## Sweep (Mar 31, 2017)

Farage isn't going anywhere.
I may be wrong but I don't think Carswell and Farage were best mates and I would guess Carswell would have gone even if Farage had remained leader.
Farage speaking about the collapse of the EU is not from the perspective that it would be a good thing in itself but rather that the UK is better off well clear of the EU if it should collapse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Farage isn't going anywhere.
I may be wrong but I don't think Carswell and Farage were best mates and I would guess Carswell would have gone even if Farage had remained leader.
Farage speaking about the collapse of the EU is not from the perspective that it would be a good thing in itself but rather that the UK is better off well clear of the EU if it should collapse.
		
Click to expand...

...and for some that it the best reason for leaving the EU - that the EU might collapse sometime in the future,  ah well.  If that's what you want - risk the UK economy and social cohesion on the possibility that the EU might collapse.


----------



## jp5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Farage isn't going anywhere.
I may be wrong but I don't think Carswell and Farage were best mates and I would guess Carswell would have gone even if Farage had remained leader.
Farage speaking about the collapse of the EU is not from the perspective that it would be a good thing in itself but rather that the UK is better off well clear of the EU if it should collapse.
		
Click to expand...

Probably more likely that the UK collapses than the EU.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 31, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Probably more likely that the UK collapses than the EU.
		
Click to expand...

Collapses!   Vivid imagination comes to mind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Collapses!   Vivid imagination comes to mind.
		
Click to expand...

A vivid imagination and hope is all that Leave has.  

And maybe Nige would rather not dwell on the problems to come - but would rather attempt to convince his fans and the gullible that the best thing about Brexit is that the EU is likely to collapse and for that reason  we are best out of it - regardless.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 31, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A vivid imagination and hope is all that Leave has.  

And maybe Nige would rather not dwell on the problems to come - but would rather attempt to convince his fans and the gullible that the best thing about Brexit is that the EU is likely to collapse and for that reason  we are best out of it - regardless.
		
Click to expand...

A fresh insult for the Vote Leavers then . Gullible!    I thought you didn't make insults on here.

Well hope springs eternal as the saying goes.  I hope Brexit is a great success , I hope the EU manages to prosper,  I hope I win the lottery, I hope the world can be a better place.

John Keats put it quite well:

And as, in sparkling majesty, a star
Gilds the bright summit of some gloomy cloud;
Brightening the half veil'd face of heaven afar:
So, when dark thoughts my boding spirit shroud,
*Sweet Hope*, celestial influence round me shed,
Waving thy silver pinions o'er my head!


----------



## larmen (Mar 31, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Probably more likely that the UK collapses than the EU.
		
Click to expand...

I think the EU can collapse. But it can collapse only if people are going to make it collapse. People working actively against the EU, then standing there and pointing out how bad it has become. Like an MEP not attending meetings, and then ranting that their own country is worse off.


Think how the public feels about the Torries and the NHS, and that they want to manage it to fail, so they can then privatise it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Hypothetical question. 
But if we managed before joining an expensive flop. Why can we not manage now?


----------



## IanM (Mar 31, 2017)

larmen said:



			I think the EU can collapse. But it can collapse only if people are going to make it collapse. People working actively against the EU, then standing there and pointing out how bad it has become. Like an MEP not attending meetings, and then ranting that their own country is worse off.


Think how the public feels about the Torries and the NHS, and that they want to manage it to fail, so they can then privatise it.
		
Click to expand...


The EU.   Hardly any net contributers .....Lots of insolvent countries with their hands out.

Only a committed Socialist would think that is stable.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 31, 2017)

IanM said:



			The EU.   Hardly any net contributers .....Lots of insolvent countries with their hands out.

Only a committed Socialist would think that is stable.
		
Click to expand...

That's right. Socialists are very good at spending others peoples money.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Hypothetical question. 
But if we managed before joining an expensive flop. Why can we not manage now?
		
Click to expand...

Well the world's a very different place now. And it wasn't an expensive flop and would have been even better had we committed enthusiastically to it instead of always trying to be half in and half out.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			That's right. Socialists are very good at spending others peoples money.
		
Click to expand...

Generally for the betterment of the less fortunate.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well the world's a very different place now. And it wasn't an expensive flop and would have been even better had we committed enthusiastically to it instead of always trying to be half in and half out.
		
Click to expand...

I think we always battled against Germany and France working together, often against our best interests, and therefore making us an unequal partners


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I think we always battled against Germany and France working together, often against our best interests, and therefore making us an unequal partners
		
Click to expand...

We made ourselves unequal partners, very much so.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well the world's a very different place now. And it wasn't an expensive flop and would have been even better had we committed enthusiastically to it instead of always trying to be half in and half out.
		
Click to expand...

Better off out then.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			We made ourselves unequal partners, very much so.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that?


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

If anybody goes near Farage with a sword it should be to behead the so-and-so! Not that I agree with beheading, but in his case I will make an exception! &#128580;


----------



## larmen (Apr 1, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			That's right. Socialists are very good at spending others peoples money.
		
Click to expand...

Socialist concepts:
NHS
Job Seaker Allowance
Legal Aid
...

I think the Trump is with you in wishing to abandon them.


----------



## drdel (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			We made ourselves unequal partners, very much so.
		
Click to expand...

 By objecting to 'partners' who decide on some rules, which we then accept and implement which they decide to ignore while we pick up the tab - with partners like that you don't need enemies.

I'm afraid you put your trust on the wrong side. Our 'partners' decided to sneakily tip the notional level playing field.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			We made ourselves unequal partners, very much so.
		
Click to expand...

We were made an unequal partner!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 1, 2017)

larmen said:



			Socialist concepts:
NHS
Job Seaker Allowance
Legal Aid
...

I think the Trump is with you in wishing to abandon them.
		
Click to expand...

As I said Socialists are very good at spending other peoples money.   I am not suggesting we spend nothing on welfare but too mush is wasted.  JSA (Unemployment benefits) were introduced in 1911 by the way.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			We were made an unequal partner!
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree, we were never wholehearted participants and that's a shame.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

drdel said:



			By objecting to 'partners' who decide on some rules, which we then accept and implement which they decide to ignore while we pick up the tab - with partners like that you don't need enemies.

I'm afraid you put your trust on the wrong side. Our 'partners' decided to sneakily tip the notional level playing field.
		
Click to expand...

It's this sort of paranoia that blighted our time in the Eu.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I have to disagree, we were never wholehearted participants and that's a shame.
		
Click to expand...

So, France didn't even want us in, they colluded with Germany and didn't enforce any EU directives that they didn't like. It didn't start as an equal partnership so how would we be wholehearted?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, France didn't even want us in, they colluded with Germany and didn't enforce any EU directives that they didn't like. It didn't start as an equal partnership so how would we be wholehearted?
		
Click to expand...

With different countries having differing numbers of votes in the EU parliament it has never been about equal. Germany have something like 96 votes, whilst the next four countries have somewhere in the 70's. The smaller countries have as little as 11 votes.

A level playing field it's never been, further compounded by the smaller countries creating voting blocs to counter the bigger countries.

Fair? No way.


----------



## drdel (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's this sort of paranoia that blighted our time in the Eu.
		
Click to expand...

No paranoia here - I wonder if you ever had any direct experience of working on projects that involved representatives of the 27; I can tell you from direct experience of chairing many EU activities that the stereotypes are alive and well!


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, France didn't even want us in, they colluded with Germany and didn't enforce any EU directives that they didn't like. It didn't start as an equal partnership so how would we be wholehearted?
		
Click to expand...

The UK's problem was that our Civil Service dutifully Gold plated and Copper bottomed all EU Directives and then rigorously enforced them, unlike the French who just ignored the ones they didn't like!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			The UK's problem was that our Civil Service dutifully Gold plated and Copper bottomed all EU Directives and then rigorously enforced them, unlike the French who just ignored the ones they didn't like!
		
Click to expand...

Countries were supposed to enforce them, its not the fault of our Civil Servants for doing so but other countries barely got a slap on the wrist for not doing so - we were not equal partners!


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			With different countries having differing numbers of votes in the EU parliament it has never been about equal. Germany have something like 96 votes, whilst the next four countries have somewhere in the 70's. The smaller countries have as little as 11 votes.

A level playing field it's never been, further compounded by the smaller countries creating voting blocs to counter the bigger countries.

Fair? No way.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that the number of seats in the European Parliament is proportional to the population of each country. What is unfair about that? I believe that the smaller countries collectively can outvote the bigger countries like Germany and France.  To reiterate a point made by Michael Heseltine, us pulling out of the EU leaves Germany as the dominant European Nation. Did my Father's generation really fight for that? &#128580;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Did my Father's generation really fight for that? &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

Quitting the EU has absolutely nothing to do with the war


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			The UK's problem was that our Civil Service dutifully Gold plated and Copper bottomed all EU Directives and then rigorously enforced them, unlike the French who just ignored the ones they didn't like!
		
Click to expand...

So, the UK are at fault for following the rules of the 'club.' 

And you you want us to stay in a club in which our subs are significantly higher than those paid by every other member bar Germany, and many of the other members take the money and take the P.

The EU could be fantastic, but without change it's flawed.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			I understand that the number of seats in the European Parliament is proportional to the population of each country. What is unfair about that? I believe that the smaller countries collectively can outvote the bigger countries like Germany and France.  To reiterate a point made by Michael Heseltine, us pulling out of the EU leaves Germany as the dominant European Nation. Did my Father's generation really fight for that? &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

Germany and France together have about 170 votes. Try Google and see how many small countries would need to band together to beat that voting bloc.

You really are clueless aren't you.


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Quitting the EU has absolutely nothing to do with the war
		
Click to expand...

Being in the EU has everything to do with avoiding any future European wars! That was the whole point of the United States of Europe concept put forward by Winston Churchill and others. It was always the intention to move towards closer political union, so I don't understand why people object to this. Being in the EU has never made feel me any less English or British!


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Germany and France together have about 170 votes. Try Google and see how many small countries would need to band together to beat that voting bloc.

You really are clueless aren't you.
		
Click to expand...

For the record, number of MEP's per country:
Germany 99 (reducing to 96 in 2018)
France 74
UK 73
Italy 73
Spain 54
Poland 51
Romania 33
Netherlands 26
Greece 22
Portugal 22
Czech Rupublic 22
Hungary 22
Sweden 20
Austria 19
Bulgaria 18
Denmark 13
Finland 13
Ireland 12
Croatia 12
Lithuania 12
Latvia 9
Slovenia 8
Estonia, Cyprus, Luxembourg and Malta 6 each.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Being in the EU has everything to do with avoiding any future European wars!
		
Click to expand...

You know history isn't your strong point. As it didn't work in the past how will it in the future. You failed to answer it before, nows your chance.


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			You know history isn't your strong point. As it didn't work in the past how will it in the future. You failed to answer it before, nows your chance.
		
Click to expand...

Well we had two World Wars involving Britain and Germany as the main protagonists in the first 45 years of the 20th Century, but nothing much in the 72 years since, a fair part of which we have been in the EEC or the EU as an ally of Germany. Doesn't that say it all?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, France didn't even want us in, they colluded with Germany and didn't enforce any EU directives that they didn't like. It didn't start as an equal partnership so how would we be wholehearted?
		
Click to expand...

Amazingly brexiters that bleat on about how remainers should get behind brexit can't see that maybe a more positive attitude from us to the EU would have made a huge difference.

That's my point, we never committed so no wonder we had an antagonistic relationship with the main players in the EU when we should have stood shoulder to shoulder with them.

All our problems with the EU are more our fault than theirs, IMO of course!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			With different countries having differing numbers of votes in the EU parliament it has never been about equal. Germany have something like 96 votes, whilst the next four countries have somewhere in the 70's. The smaller countries have as little as 11 votes.

A level playing field it's never been, further compounded by the smaller countries creating voting blocs to counter the bigger countries.

Fair? No way.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that democracy, the number of votes determined by size of population? Should Denmark have as many votes as Germany?


----------



## drdel (Apr 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Amazingly brexiters that bleat on about how remainers should get behind brexit can't see that maybe a more positive attitude from us to the EU would have made a huge difference.

That's my point, we never committed so no wonder we had an antagonistic relationship with the main players in the EU when we should have stood shoulder to shoulder with them.

*All our problems with the EU are more our fault than theirs*, IMO of course!
		
Click to expand...

This is total rubbish it would appear you have no idea. You insult most of the professionals of the UK involved in the EU. Most of the people from the UK I worked with on EU project were commited and enthusiastic. If the EU wanted things done properly then it was usually the Brits they turned to to run the projects.


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

drdel said:



			This is total rubbish it would appear you have no idea. You insult most of the professionals of the UK involved in the EU. Most of the people from the UK I worked with on EU project were commited and enthusiastic. If the EU wanted things done properly then it was usually the Brits they turned to to run the projects.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but Fairway Dodger was making the point that many Brits were/are indifferent to the advantages of being in the EU and regard it as holding us back, or being something to blame for the failures of our own Government. These notions have been greatly stoked up by Nigel Farage and the right wing gutter press. Unfortunately the Sun, Mail and Express have a much bigger readership than the more pro-EU Guardian and Independent!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Well we had two World Wars involving Britain and Germany as the main protagonists in the first 45 years of the 20th Century, but nothing much in the 72 years since, a fair part of which we have been in the EEC or the EU as an ally of Germany. Doesn't that say it all?
		
Click to expand...

You are joking I presume.


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			You are joking I presume.
		
Click to expand...

Please name one war between us and Germany since 1945? &#128512;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Yes, but Fairway Dodger was making the point that many Brits were/are indifferent to the advantages of being in the EU and regard it as holding us back, or being something to blame for the failures of our own Government. These notions have been greatly stoked up by Nigel Farage and the right wing gutter press. Unfortunately the Sun, Mail and Express have a much bigger readership than the more pro-EU Guardian and Independent!
		
Click to expand...

So people only vote according to the paper they read bias? You really do have a poor opinion of your country folks ability to decide, it worries me that we trust them in a General Election


----------



## drdel (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Well we had two World Wars involving Britain and Germany as the main protagonists in the first 45 years of the 20th Century, but nothing much in the 72 years since, a fair part of which we have been in the EEC or the EU as an ally of Germany. Doesn't that say it all?
		
Click to expand...

The EEC, EC and EU are not much of a factor in preventing 'war'. EU members do not have major Defence Capability.

Peace in Europe = The reason is NATO and the Cold War tensions between the USA and USSR/Russia predominates. UN Security Council and the style of government means 'war' in a conventional sense would not work in Europe. 'War' between democratic nations is outdated. Conflicts are now mostly asymmetric .


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			Please name one war between us and Germany since 1945? &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

That was not your point, you seem to think there had been no wars in Europe since 1945 and that was because of the EU.


----------



## delc (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			That was not your point, you seem to think there had been no wars in Europe since 1945 and that was because of the EU.
		
Click to expand...

There have been no wars between EEC/EU countries. A bit of blood letting following the collapse of some former Communist Eastern European countries who were not in the EU at the time.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 1, 2017)

delc said:



			There have been no wars between EEC/EU countries. A bit of blood letting following the collapse of some former Communist Eastern European countries who were not in the EU at the time.
		
Click to expand...

There have been no wars started by Japan but they aren't in the EU, Australia haven't started any and last time I looked, Canada had been pretty War free as had New Zealand, they aren't in the EU either.    Please can you stop this cyclic policy of suggesting that the EU have been responsible for preventing wars in Europe.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 2, 2017)

drdel said:



			This is total rubbish it would appear you have no idea. You insult most of the professionals of the UK involved in the EU. Most of the people from the UK I worked with on EU project were commited and enthusiastic. If the EU wanted things done properly then it was usually the Brits they turned to to run the projects.
		
Click to expand...

I don't set out to insult anyone and am sorry if you take that view. I'm sure the people at the coal face were committed and enthusiastic but our political leaders never were. Do you deny that?


----------



## delc (Apr 2, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			There have been no wars started by Japan but they aren't in the EU, Australia haven't started any and last time I looked, Canada had been pretty War free as had New Zealand, they aren't in the EU either.    Please can you stop this cyclic policy of suggesting that the EU have been responsible for preventing wars in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Again, after two World Wars starting in Europe in the first half of the 20th Century, a United States of Europe concept was suggested by Sir Winston Churchill and others as a means of preventing future European Wars. There have been no inter-State wars in the United States of America since 1865, so maybe a sensible idea!


----------



## Sweep (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			Again, after two World Wars starting in Europe in the first half of the 20th Century, a United States of Europe concept was suggested by Sir Winston Churchill and others as a means of preventing future European Wars. There have been no inter-State wars in the United States of America since 1865, so maybe a sensible idea!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! You have found the way to world peace!
Anyone know the phone number of the ISIS Trade Minister?


----------



## Sweep (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			Again, after two World Wars starting in Europe in the first half of the 20th Century, a United States of Europe concept was suggested by Sir Winston Churchill and others as a means of preventing future European Wars. There have been no inter-State wars in the United States of America since 1865, so maybe a sensible idea!
		
Click to expand...

Any idea who first coined the term "Europe a nation."?
Clue: It wasn't Winston Churchill.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			Again, after two World Wars starting in Europe in the first half of the 20th Century, a United States of Europe concept was suggested by Sir Winston Churchill and others as a means of preventing future European Wars. There have been no inter-State wars in the United States of America since 1865, so maybe a sensible idea!
		
Click to expand...

Britain with her allies steps in to save Europe from the Nazis so Britain must go into a Europe wide Union to stop it from happening again.
Maybe the Brits won't want to do that.
I know, we will tell them it's a trade deal and we will spring the rest on them later.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			Again, after two World Wars starting in Europe in the first half of the 20th Century, a United States of Europe concept was suggested by Sir Winston Churchill and others as a means of preventing future European Wars. There have been no inter-State wars in the United States of America since 1865, so maybe a sensible idea!
		
Click to expand...

You have a spat with your next door neighbour over the height of her hedge.
It goes on for years. It calms down for a while and then she kicks off again.
According to this logic, you solve the problem by marrying her.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2017)

I presume delc has airbrushes the former Yugoslavia and what has been going on in eastern Ukraine from his history books.


----------



## drdel (Apr 2, 2017)

Isn't this thread supposed to be about Farage?


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2017)

drdel said:



			Isn't this thread supposed to be about Farage?
		
Click to expand...

Dead man walking. Now a DJ apparently with a fan base on here of two.


----------



## delc (Apr 2, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			I presume delc has airbrushes the former Yugoslavia and what has been going on in eastern Ukraine from his history books.
		
Click to expand...

I did mention the wars that followed the breakup of Yugoslavia in Eastern Europe, but that country was not in the EU at the time. I think all the devolved countries are now. &#128512;


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			I did mention the wars that followed the breakup of Yugoslavia in Eastern Europe, but that country was not in the EU at the time. I think all the devolved countries are now. &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Your post was about wars in Europe but let's just leave it at that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Dead man walking. Now a DJ apparently with a fan base on here of two.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that intelligent Brexiteers don't listen to any phone-ins as they'd rather not hear the ignorance - some of it obnoxious - coming from the underbelly of Brexit.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm guessing that intelligent Brexiteers don't listen to any phone-ins as they'd rather not hear the ignorance - some of it obnoxious - coming from the underbelly of Brexit.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to occupy the time of remainers more than the intelligent leavers, could be to do with the difference in intelligence levels. IMO anyone who listens to rant radio is either lonely, sad or likes shouting at a radio.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm guessing that intelligent Brexiteers don't listen to any phone-ins as they'd rather not hear the ignorance - some of it obnoxious - coming from the underbelly of Brexit.
		
Click to expand...

I can think of one recently returned Remainer who posted up some equally obnoxious comments on Facebook, and he should know better as he has a degree.

As for listening to the likes of LBC, its the radio version of buying the Sun newspaper.


----------



## delc (Apr 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I can think of one recently returned Remainer who posted up some equally obnoxious comments on Facebook, and he should know better as he has a degree.

*As for listening to the likes of LBC, its the radio version of buying the Sun newspaper.*

Click to expand...

Or the Daily Mail and the Daily Express, because they are equally bad!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2017)

delc said:



			Or the Daily Mail and the Daily Express, because they are equally bad! 

Click to expand...

As you are a regular readers you should know.


----------



## delc (Apr 2, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			As you are a regular readers you should know.
		
Click to expand...

Actually LBC Radio is probably better than the aforementioned so called newspapers, because at least some of their presenters are anti-Brexit. &#128512;


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm guessing that intelligent Brexiteers don't listen to any phone-ins as they'd rather not hear the ignorance - some of it obnoxious - coming from the underbelly of Brexit.
		
Click to expand...

That's right.  We don't get off on rubbish like that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			That's right.  We don't get off on rubbish like that 

Click to expand...

And you don't get thoroughly embarrassed by the guff spouited by the types who swung the vote Leave's way and phone in to speak with him 

Looking forward to his programme this evening.


----------



## drdel (Apr 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And you don't get thoroughly embarrassed by the guff spouited by the types who swung the vote Leave's way and phone in to speak with him 

Looking forward to his programme this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Why, if it winds you up so much, waste your life listening to such garbage? Personally I can't think of a bigger waste of time than listening (or watching) so called chat/discussion programmes with 'selected' and orchestrated callers.


----------



## Twire (Apr 3, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			As for listening to the likes of LBC, its the radio version of buying the Sun newspaper.
		
Click to expand...

They need to fuel their anger somehow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2017)

drdel said:



			Why, if it winds you up so much, waste your life listening to such garbage? Personally I can't think of a bigger waste of time than listening (or watching) so called chat/discussion programmes with 'selected' and orchestrated callers.
		
Click to expand...

I listen because I am usually driving someone of an evening.  I don't listen every evening, and don't listen to all of the hour - it is hard going - but illuminating listening.  

Listen to James O'Brien or Shelagh Fogerty on LBC if you want to hear a balance of points of view, Farage's callers are mostly swivel-eyed loons - that's what makes his programme such a laugh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2017)

delc said:



			Actually LBC Radio is probably better than the aforementioned so called newspapers, because at least some of their presenters are anti-Brexit. &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Correct - and to suggest that LBC is like the Sun is way wide of the mark.  There are plenty of well informed anti-Brexit presenters.  Probably 50/50.


----------



## delc (Apr 3, 2017)

Just listened to Farage ranting on LBC about getting a dark blue British Passport back. Personally I don't care what colour it is as long as it gets me through borders. Unlike Mr F, I not going to queue up and waste good money just to exchange my EU Passport for a new style British one as soon as they become available. Hopefully I will be allowed to use my EU Passport until it expires in 8 years time?

Does anybody on here give a monkeys about this issue? &#128580;


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 3, 2017)

delc said:



			Just listened to Farage ranting on LBC about getting a dark blue British Passport back. Personally I don't care what colour it is as long as it gets me through borders. Unlike Mr F, I not going to queue up and waste good money just to exchange my EU Passport for a new style British one as soon as they become available. Hopefully I will be allowed to use my EU Passport until it expires in 8 years time?

Does anybody on here give a monkeys about this issue? &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you!


----------



## jp5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Can put the passports in with the bendy bananas, another non-issue! Could have had rainbow coloured passports if we wanted whilst in the EU.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Farage's callers are mostly swivel-eyed loons - that's what makes his programme such a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up why I like Doons wingsover links... Some of the followers posts make for amusing reading...


----------



## Sweep (Apr 4, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Can put the passports in with the bendy bananas, another non-issue! Could have had rainbow coloured passports if we wanted whilst in the EU.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong.
All nations within the EU have had to issue burgundy passports since 1981. It was agreed that it would assist with a feeling of community across the union if we all had the same style passport and it would help in accessing consular services as part of a passport union.


----------



## delc (Apr 4, 2017)

If we crash out of the EU with no agreements and a hard Brexit, you probably won't need your passport, because there will be no flights from the U.K. to anywhere in Europe. This is because of the European Single Skies agreement, which allows all nationally based airlines to fly to all the other EU countries. Already Ryanair are considering moving their UK operations to the continent for this reason. Even if you can get a flight, you are probably have to get a visa as well. I have just returned from a holiday in Spain, which already cost me considerably more than a similar trip the year before because of fall in the value of Sterling after the Brexit vote. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			If we crash out of the EU with no agreements and a hard Brexit, you probably won't need your passport, because there will be no flights from the U.K. to anywhere in Europe. This is because of the European Single Skies agreement, which allows all nationally based airlines to fly to all the other EU countries. Already Ryanair are considering moving their UK operations to the continent for this reason. Even if you can get a flight, you are probably have to get a visa as well. I have just returned from a holiday in Spain, which already cost me considerably more than a similar trip the year before because of fall in the value of Sterling after the Brexit vote. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Define considerably more. I'm in Spain at least every other month through the winter and every month from April onwards.

I got 1.27â‚¬ to the Â£ last May and I'm getting 1.16â‚¬ now. That's 11cents to the Â£, but that doesn't take into account inflation in Spain, which is running at 2.9%. In effect, its an 8cent difference. 

That's 8â‚¬ per Â£100, doesn't sound much, and is less than an evening meal for 2 people in the village where our house is. Yes, big multiples look a lot worse because its a number that hurts, e.g. 800â‚¬ in Â£10,000.

But with a cost of living that's upwards of 40% cheaper, away from the tourist areas, its going to take some movement before it is more expensive to visit Spain.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			If we crash out of the EU with no agreements and a hard Brexit, you probably won't need your passport, *because there will be no flights from the U.K. to anywhere in Europe.* This is because of the European Single Skies agreement, which allows all nationally based airlines to fly to all the other EU countries. Already Ryanair are considering moving their UK operations to the continent for this reason. Even if you can get a flight, you are probably have to get a visa as well. I have just returned from a holiday in Spain, which already cost me considerably more than a similar trip the year before because of fall in the value of Sterling after the Brexit vote. &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			Just listened to Farage ranting on LBC about getting a dark blue British Passport back. Personally I don't care what colour it is as long as it gets me through borders. Unlike Mr F, I not going to queue up and waste good money just to exchange my EU Passport for a new style British one as soon as they become available. Hopefully I will be allowed to use my EU Passport until it expires in 8 years time?

Does anybody on here give a monkeys about this issue? &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

Nige didn't disappoint yesterday evening - celebrating in telling us of all those 17million in the UK joyous and high-fiving getting their blue passport back.  

So *that's* what getting back control was all about. The EU passport had stripped them of their identity - of their feeling of being British - of their pride in their country.  And all around the country from 2019 happy Leavers will be kissing their passport.

Personally - I would find this very funny were leaving the EU not so serious.


----------



## delc (Apr 4, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

For the record, aviation in Europe is controlled by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and our Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is now subservient to EASA. As long as some sort of negotiated agreement with the EU is achieved, then this arrangement will probably continue. The rules that cover commercial flights between existing EU countries are covered by the European Single Skies Act. If we just crash out of the EU (no pun intended) then our British registered Civil and Commercial aircraft probably won't be allowed to fly outside of British airspace!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			If we just crash out of the EU (no pun intended) then our British registered Civil and Commercial aircraft probably won't be allowed to fly outside of British airspace!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute tosh


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			For the record, aviation in Europe is controlled by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and our Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is now subservient to EASA. As long as some sort of negotiated agreement with the EU is achieved, then this arrangement will probably continue. The rules that cover commercial flights between existing EU countries are covered by the European Single Skies Act. If we just crash out of the EU (no pun intended) *then our British registered Civil and Commercial aircraft probably won't be allowed to fly outside of British airspace!*

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			For the record, aviation in Europe is controlled by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and our Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) is now subservient to EASA. As long as some sort of negotiated agreement with the EU is achieved, then this arrangement will probably continue. The rules that cover commercial flights between existing EU countries are covered by the European Single Skies Act. If we just crash out of the EU (no pun intended) then our British registered Civil and Commercial aircraft probably won't be allowed to fly outside of British airspace!
		
Click to expand...

You're embarrassing yourself now


----------



## delc (Apr 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You're embarrassing yourself now
		
Click to expand...

Why? I am a qualified pilot and gliding instructor, and have to deal with this stuff all of the time!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2017)

delc said:



			Why? I am a qualified pilot and gliding instructor, and have to deal with this stuff all of the time!
		
Click to expand...

So you should know that the aviation authorities within Europe have nothing to do with the EU and the UK aren't actually leaving Europe - just the EU. 

Any rules and laws for flying around Europe are between countries of Europe not the EU


----------



## drdel (Apr 4, 2017)

Hasn't this thread completely morphed into Brexit?


----------



## delc (Apr 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you should know that the aviation authorities within Europe have nothing to do with the EU and the UK aren't actually leaving Europe - just the EU. 

Any rules and laws for flying around Europe are between countries of Europe not the EU
		
Click to expand...

EASA is an EU department, but regulates aviation in some countries that are not EU members. The original purpose of EASA was to allow certification of Airbuses in all European countries without each National Aviation Authority having to certify them separately, but it has since grown like Topsy to control all aviation matters in Europe. As a pilot and part owner of several aircraft it is the bane of my life. It seems to run on the principle that no aircraft can fly until the weight of associated paperwork exceeds its maximum take off weight. An annual inspection used to be just to get a certified aircraft engineer to look over the aircraft, and if he was satisfied he signed a simple form that was sent to the CAA or the BGA. Now you have to fill in reams of almost incomprehensible forms!


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2017)

I've been working with NATS lately... I'll tell them that they should cancel the project as there'll be no flights in or out of the Uk post Brexit.  Mmm does he really have a pilots licence or he'd know more about the regs?

Back at Farage... a guy on Radio 4 called him an opportunist yesterday.  Made me smile... love or hate him, it's not as if he jumped on a bandwagon is it. ....


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

Good news for some then. No need for another runway at Heathrow. 

Are we sure that it was leavers with a low intelligence level.


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2017)

Hang on... I'm flying to the USA on Friday....they are not in the EU... will I have to swim back?


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

IanM said:



			Hang on... I'm flying to the USA on Friday....they are not in the EU... will I have to swim back?
		
Click to expand...

No problem with the US (unless you are a Muslim from certain countries) because they are regulated by the FAA.  On the EASA thing, I hope and assume that we will remain members of that and contribute to Eurocontrol, but this is not certain. Of course the simplest  thing to do is just to remain in the EU, but I suppose that would be too easy! &#128580;


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			EASA is an EU department, but regulates aviation in some countries that are not EU members. The original purpose of EASA was to allow certification of Airbuses in all European countries without each National Aviation Authority having to certify them separately, but it has since grown like Topsy to control all aviation matters in Europe. As a pilot and part owner of several aircraft it is the bane of my life. It seems to run on the principle that no aircraft can fly until the weight of associated paperwork exceeds its maximum take off weight. An annual inspection used to be just to get a certified aircraft engineer to look over the aircraft, and if he was satisfied he signed a simple form that was sent to the CAA or the BGA. Now you have to fill in reams of almost incomprehensible forms!
		
Click to expand...

And yet, after all this EU induced burocracy you still want to stay in?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			And yet, after all this EU induced burocracy you still want to stay in?
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think the bureaucracy will be less given that aircraft will still be flying from the UK to EU27 airports?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What makes you think the bureaucracy will be less given that aircraft will still be flying from the UK to EU27 airports?
		
Click to expand...

It is more to do with the EU taking something pretty simple, and adding a lot of time wasting costly paperwork. It is too late to change it now, but is a great example of why the EU needs to be stopped.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			It is more to do with the EU taking something pretty simple, and adding a lot of time wasting costly paperwork. It is too late to change it now, but is a great example of why the EU needs to be stopped.
		
Click to expand...

I hardly think that protecting the lives of millions of air travellers is 'time wasting costly paperwork'!

Inspection and certification standards have been improved - at least that's what I've been informed of by someone who was (now retired) intimately involved with 'inspection and certification' of airplane maintenance!

That doesn't mean that bureaucracy should be allowed to expand excessively! Though the obvious solution is to establish another chunk of bureaucracy to monitor the bureaucracy! 

My favourite bunker sticker is 'Lower Taxes through Less Government'!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice one Nigel...  And who's the smiling ... sat behind him - oh yes - Mr Nuttall.  Glad he finds it funny.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-brexit-talks-uk-britain-ransom-a7667306.html


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			No problem with the US (unless you are a Muslim from certain countries) because they are regulated by the FAA.  On the EASA thing, I hope and assume that we will remain members of that and contribute to Eurocontrol, but this is not certain. Of course the simplest  thing to do is just to remain in the EU, but I suppose that would be too easy! &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, you stated that nothing would be allowed to fly out of the UK when we were no longer a member of the EU. Are you know saying that as long as we fly west we are ok.  This is getting confusing, flying to Paris is going to take hours.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice one Nigel...  And who's the smiling ... sat behind him - oh yes - Mr Nuttall.  Glad he finds it funny.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-brexit-talks-uk-britain-ransom-a7667306.html

Click to expand...

Your obsession with the man could be seen as excessive.  Most people see him as a fool, but he's a clever fool. Just move on and stay away from the radio.


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Hang on, you stated that nothing would be allowed to fly out of the UK when we were no longer a member of the EU. Are you know saying that as long as we fly west we are ok.  This is getting confusing, flying to Paris is going to take hours.
		
Click to expand...

I said that there is a possibility that we might not be able to fly to the remaining 27 countries of the EU, or even to overfly continental Europe.


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nice one Nigel...  And who's the smiling ... sat behind him - oh yes - Mr Nuttall.  Glad he finds it funny.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-brexit-talks-uk-britain-ransom-a7667306.html

Click to expand...

Just Farage being nasty to foreigners again!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Your obsession with the man could be seen as excessive.  Most people see him as a fool, but he's a clever fool. Just move on and stay away from the radio.
		
Click to expand...

I have my doubts that most people (especially UKIP voters) see Farage as a fool.  I think he has a lot of fans in UKIP and in the UKIP-minded.  Though some may find it uncomfortable - I think that there are very many who voted to Leave whose thoughts and beliefs reflect what he spouts.  And it is unfortunate that he continues to be a highly visible and vocal abuser of the EU leaders and institutions.

I am not obsessed with the man - I find him ludicrous but highly entertaining - it is a pity he won't stop gloating, moaning and whinging.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			If we crash out of the EU with no agreements and a hard Brexit, you probably won't need your passport, because there will be no flights from the U.K. to anywhere in Europe.&#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the word possibility anywhere in your post.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			I said that there is a possibility that we might not be able to fly to the remaining 27 countries of the EU, or even to overfly continental Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe that would ever happen! Do you?  Are you suggesting just about every little country around the World could fly over Europe but not the UK.   You must be seriously deranged if you believe that.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			I understand that the number of seats in the European Parliament is proportional to the population of each country. What is unfair about that? I believe that the smaller countries collectively can outvote the bigger countries like Germany and France.  To reiterate a point made by Michael Heseltine, us pulling out of the EU leaves Germany as the dominant European Nation. Did my Father's generation really fight for that? &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

No, your fathers generation fought for Britain not to be run by anyone else other than ourselves, especially Germany as it was in the war. If other countries are content to be run by Germany as you describe, then that is a matter for them. If they decide they don't like it they can try to change the EU (good luck with that) or they can leave. Even with Britain in the EU, Germany was the dominant country and that, as you say is not what was fought for. As far as Britain is concerned, Brexit remains true to what your fathers generation fought for.


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweep said:



			No, your fathers generation fought for Britain not to be run by anyone else other than ourselves, especially Germany as it was in the war. If other countries are content to be run by Germany as you describe, then that is a matter for them. If they decide they don't like it they can try to change the EU (good luck with that) or they can leave. Even with Britain in the EU, Germany was the dominant country and that, as you say is not what was fought for. As far as Britain is concerned, Brexit remains true to what your fathers generation fought for.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of representation, the UK has the joint 3rd most numbers of MEP's behind Germany and France, and was considered to be a major player in the EU. Unfortunately, due to a combination of proportional representation and protest votes, almost a third of our MEP's are morons from UKIP, including Farage who only rarely turns up and then only to insult the other Nations!


----------



## drdel (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			In terms of representation, the UK has the joint 3rd most numbers of MEP's behind Germany and France, and was considered to be a major player in the EU. Unfortunately, due to a combination or proportional representation and protest votes, almost a third of our MEP's are morons from UKIP, including Farage who only rarely turns up and then only to insult the other Nations!  

Click to expand...

And, still we couldn't push France and Germany to introduce changes that might have kept us in. Instead both France and Germany have been intent on pushing their own agendas; Germany lending poor countries EU money to buy their manufactured products and France pushing protection of their inefficient agriculture/fishing while bending the rules and still supporting/buying their own industries to our disadvantage.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			In terms of representation, the UK has the joint 3rd most numbers of MEP's behind Germany and France, and was considered to be a major player in the EU. Unfortunately, due to a combination of proportional representation and protest votes, almost a third of our MEP's are morons from UKIP, including Farage who only rarely turns up and then only to insult the other Nations!  

Click to expand...

But you have to admit, he is very good at that 

love him or loath him, you have to agree that he is pretty well single handedly responsible for bringing us to where we are now
He didnt jump on the band wagon, he was the one that started pushing it.

Influential, but now a little lost,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you have to admit, he is very good at that 

love him or loath him, you have to agree that he is pretty well single handedly responsible for bringing us to where we are now
He didnt jump on the band wagon, he was the one that started pushing it.

Influential, but now a little lost,
		
Click to expand...

Well he is having fun slagging off May this evening - and not happy with May talking about extending free movement.  

And he is so not happy with the EU playing hardball and for being unreasonable.  And his many acolytes are telling May to throw the EU a big V and walk away.

Loving the caller at the moment calling him the worst thing the country has suffered for years - a failed politician; MEP money grabber; a narcissistic demigod who lied to the British public,  and Nige is squirming and trying to weasel out of the accusation that he *must *have known that the EU would react like this - and he is pretending that he didn't, with this confected shock and horror over the EU approach.

And now Nige is calling the caller a 'sore loser' - ah yes - the usual fall back when he struggles.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 5, 2017)

I would argue that far from being a failed politician he is in fact one of the more successful. His main political aim has always been to get us out of the EU and in that regard he has been extremely successful.

Are you happy with the EU playing hardball and being unreasonable and effectively wanting to punish the. UK for daring to want to leave? If the EU is so great then surely they wouldn't need to punish a country for leaving as the others wouldn't even dream of leaving such a fantastic union.


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you have to admit, he is very good at that 

love him or loath him, you have to agree that he is pretty well single handedly responsible for bringing us to where we are now
He didnt jump on the band wagon, he was the one that started pushing it.

Influential, but now a little lost,
		
Click to expand...

I personally can't understand the logic of being extremely rude to the people who we will soon have to negotiate our country's future with. The EU is nothing like the Mafia or gangsters! &#128580;


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			I personally can't understand the logic of being extremely rude to the people who we will soon have to negotiate our country's future with. The EU is nothing like the Mafia or gangsters! &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps for a more balanced take on it you should listen to Steven Woolfes speech.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh Nige - you took a bit of a pasting there on LBC this evening - in fact the worst pasting I've heard you take since you started doing phone-ins on LBC.  And the Canadian really trashed the whole 'Canada Trade Deal' thing that we forever hear of - telling you that the only reason Canada got the trade deal they now have is because Canada has valuable and important stuff that the EU really needs - and that UK has none of, and there wasn't much you could say.  I guess we provide a market for the EU - even if we have nothing else of value to offer to the EU.

I don't know what happened to all your Leave fans and acolytes tonight - but they weren't that much in evidence.  I think I can only give you 3/10 this evening.  Must do better.


----------



## delc (Apr 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh Nige - you took a bit of a pasting there on LBC this evening - in fact the worst pasting I've heard you take since you started doing phone-ins on LBC.  And the Canadian really trashed the whole 'Canada Trade Deal' thing that we forever hear of - telling you that the only reason Canada got the trade deal they now have is because Canada has valuable and important stuff that the EU really needs - and that UK has none of, and there wasn't much you could say.  I guess we provide a market for the EU - even if we have nothing else of value to offer to the EU.

I don't know what happened to all your Leave fans and acolytes tonight - but they weren't that much in evidence.  I think I can only give you 3/10 this evening.  Must do better.
		
Click to expand...

Canada only has a population of 36 million by the way. It is nothing like as big a Market as the 500 million people who live in continental Europe. Neither is Australia, New Zealand or South Africa. India and China have big populations, but most of them are poor peasants who would not be able to afford our cars or financial services.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			Canada only has a population of 36 million by the way. It is nothing like as big a Market as the 500 million people who live in continental Europe. Neither is Australia, New Zealand or South Africa. India and China have big populations, but most of them are poor peasants who would not be able to afford our cars or financial services.
		
Click to expand...

According to the Canadian we have nothing to offer Canada - nobody buys anything British.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 5, 2017)

Population of New Zealand is almost a million less than Scotland.
Population of Rumania, one of the 27 EU states, is 21.3 million


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2017)

delc said:



			Canada only has a population of 36 million by the way. It is nothing like as big a Market as the 500 million people who live in continental Europe. Neither is Australia, New Zealand or South Africa. India and China have big populations, but most of them are poor peasants who would not be able to afford our cars or financial services.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			According to the Canadian we have nothing to offer Canada - nobody buys anything British.
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Population of New Zealand is almost a million less than Scotland.
Population of Rumania, one of the 27 EU states, is 21.3 million
		
Click to expand...

Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble... listen to yourselves... any more straws blowing in the wind you can snatch at. At least put forward a reasonable argument.

The world population is 7.5 billion, that's billions not hundreds of millions, billions. Jeez, its like listening to 3 kids in the playground rubbing their hands with glee.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh Nige - you took a bit of a pasting there on LBC this evening - in fact the worst pasting I've heard you take since you started doing phone-ins on LBC.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Farage's callers are mostly swivel-eyed loons - that's what makes his programme such a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

You said it Hogie, you said it.

And I must say that you are extremely selective in the examples of callers you tell us about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble... listen to yourselves... any more straws blowing in the wind you can snatch at. At least put forward a reasonable argument.

The world population is 7.5 billion, that's billions not hundreds of millions, billions. Jeez, its like listening to 3 kids in the playground rubbing their hands with glee.
		
Click to expand...

Give over...I suppose you agree with the Zoomers within PM Mayhem's government who say they will not trade with an Independent Scotland. Then they put up New Zealand as an exciting new trading partner.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 6, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Give over...I suppose you agree with the Zoomers within PM Mayhem's government who say they will not trade with an Independent Scotland. Then they put up New Zealand as an exciting new trading partner.

Click to expand...

The main difference beeing that NZ are able to manage their economy without a prop up from someone else.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2017)

Leftie said:



			You said it Hogie, you said it.

And I must say that you are extremely selective in the examples of callers you tell us about.  

Click to expand...

Do you listen?  Just asking.  And yes - I just couldn't post *all* the nonsense, misinformation and misunderstanding of various degrees you hear.  Besides - I do learn stuff by listening - as I will check out some of the stuff I hear - just to make sure I haven't got it wrong.

And for Nige - last night was a bit of a pasting compared with his usual hour - largely brought upon himself by his antics in EU Parliament earlier in the day.

And as far as Canada.  I just mentioned Canada as the trade agreement that country has just struck with the EU is quoted here as an example of what the UK to achieve - indeed it was the subject of a discussion on the Art50 thread and about which I posted a link to a site stating the Pros and Cons.   However the Canadian caller was rather dismissive.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			The main difference beeing that NZ are able to manage their economy without a prop up from someone else. 

Click to expand...

Oh... If only Scotland had the chance to manage it's own economy. Like Denmark, New Zealand and Norway

Remind me of the UK national debt figures again.
I saw some MSM article where something like 25% of earned taxes was being used on the drip to pay off the mass debt.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you listen?  Just asking.  And yes - I just couldn't post *all* the nonsense, misinformation and misunderstanding of various degrees you hear.  Besides - I do learn stuff by listening - as I will check out some of the stuff I hear - just to make sure I haven't got it wrong.

And for Nige - last night was a bit of a pasting compared with his usual hour - largely brought upon himself by his antics in EU Parliament earlier in the day.

And as far as Canada.  I just mentioned Canada as the trade agreement that country has just struck with the EU is quoted here as an example of what the UK to achieve - indeed it was the subject of a discussion on the Art50 thread and about which I posted a link to a site stating the Pros and Cons.   However the Canadian caller was rather dismissive.
		
Click to expand...

There's 194 countries in the world, and a population of 7.5 billion. You and the other musketeers aren't willing to look beyond 27 countries and 740 million people.

Less tilting at windmills required?


----------



## Leftie (Apr 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you listen?  Just asking. .
		
Click to expand...

I did last night - for about 6 mins, twice.  Couldn't be bothered to change channel in the car on the short trip.

Obviously nowhere near as much as you and Delc though. 

I heard 2 conversations, both with (I believe) callers who had voted to remain but were dismayed with what they perceived to be bullying tactics by the EU.  Both were, in effect, agreeing with Farage's stance.

And as for your "_Farage's callers are mostly swivel-eyed loons_" comment, I thought at first it was one of Del's posts.  I know that you might pass it off as "said in jest" or "for effect" but you rather let yourself down there mate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



*There's 194 countries in the world, and a population of 7.5 billion.* You and the other musketeers aren't willing to look beyond 27 countries and 740 million people.

Less tilting at windmills required?
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree.  Just providing some feedback from a Canadian on the use of the Canadian deal as a template for the UK - as a deal like the Canadian deal is oft cited.  I imply nothing in respect of other nations we might seek deals with.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2017)

Leftie said:



			I did last night - for about 6 mins, twice.  Couldn't be bothered to change channel in the car on the short trip.

Obviously nowhere near as much as you and Delc though. 

I heard 2 conversations, both with (I believe) callers who had voted to remain but were dismayed with what they perceived to be bullying tactics by the EU.  Both were, in effect, agreeing with Farage's stance.

And as for your "_Farage's callers are mostly swivel-eyed loons_" comment, I thought at first it was one of Del's posts.  I know that you might pass it off as "said in jest" or "for effect" but you rather let yourself down there mate.
		
Click to expand...

Pity you didn't hear the last 15-20mins  

And what's wrong with calling many Farage People who call in 'swivel-eyes loons'  Sorry - confused.

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/may/18/david-cameron-ally-activists-loons


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Give over...I suppose you agree with the Zoomers within PM Mayhem's government who say they will not trade with an Independent Scotland. Then they put up New Zealand as an exciting new trading partner.

Click to expand...

I don't agree with the idiots in the PM's govt, nor do I agree with Krankie's spend spend spend. All I'm trying to get across is some portray the glass being virtually empty whilst, in reality, there's a whole load of beer bottles unopened. There's a world of countries out there, not just one or two. But people latch onto extremes to justify arguments.

As for falling out with Scotland, why do that? I think the comments coming out of Tory(Unionist) HQ are disappointing. Why shouldn't Scotland do whatever it wants, including independence? For me, yes to independence but no to an SNP govt.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			According to the Canadian we have nothing to offer Canada - nobody buys anything British.
		
Click to expand...

Strange comment.
My friends and customers in Canada tell me the exact opposite. (Yes we are British and sell to Canada. Go figure!).
The Canadians love everything British ( a few on here could learn from that) They even have s British week on TV where they show Corrie etc. Without googling, can you tell me the date of Queen Victoria's birthday? Everyone in Canada can. It's a public holiday.
I often joke they are more British than we are.

Still a good attempt at putting Britain down again. Keep trying.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Strange comment.
My friends and customers in Canada tell me the exact opposite. (Yes we are British and sell to Canada. Go figure!).
The Canadians love everything British ( a few on here could learn from that) They even have s British week on TV where they show Corrie etc. Without googling, can you tell me the date of Queen Victoria's birthday? Everyone in Canada can. It's a public holiday.
I often joke they are more British than we are.

Still a good attempt at putting Britain down again. Keep trying.
		
Click to expand...

I am just relating the view of a Canadian - who cited that nobody spends 'significant' money buys British goods - they buy German and French.  Yes they might buy British foodstuffs and watch Corrie.  And his other point was that Canada has a lot to offer the EU - he's not sure what the UK can offer other than a market for EU goods.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2017)

Jam and shortbread..........export boom, that must be good news for Scotland.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am just relating the view of a Canadian - who cited that nobody spends 'significant' money buys British goods - they buy German and French.  Yes they might buy British foodstuffs and watch Corrie.  And his other point was that Canada has a lot to offer the EU - he's not sure what the UK can offer other than a market for EU goods.
		
Click to expand...

"Nobody spends..."

Canada is our 16th biggest export market... someone's spending!!!!

From UK Gov's website;

Around 700 UK companies are doing business in Canada. These include well known companies like Carillion, HSBC, Aviva and Burberry.

Benefits to British businesses exporting to Canada include:


familiar products and service providers
proximity to US market
similar legal and business practices
diverse ethnic population
pending CETA agreement will reduce trade restrictions
 
Strengths of the Canadian market include:


strong economic growth and banking sector
high personal wealth
large and diverse natural resource sectors
strong business and consumer base


----------



## Twire (Apr 6, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			"Nobody spends..."

Canada is our 16th biggest export market... someone's spending!!!!

From UK Gov's website;

Around 700 UK companies are doing business in Canada. These include well known companies like Carillion, HSBC, Aviva and Burberry.

Benefits to British businesses exporting to Canada include:


familiar products and service providers
proximity to US market
similar legal and business practices
diverse ethnic population
pending CETA agreement will reduce trade restrictions
 
Strengths of the Canadian market include:


strong economic growth and banking sector
high personal wealth
large and diverse natural resource sectors
strong business and consumer base


Click to expand...

Don't talk sense man.....He'd rather listen to a Canadian tourist phoning in on LBC.

I've never know anyone so pessimistic and only focusing on the negative.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2017)

Twire said:



			Don't talk sense man.....He'd rather listen to a Canadian tourist phoning in on LBC.

I've never know anyone so pessimistic and only focusing on the negative.
		
Click to expand...

OK - have it your way...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2017)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...ful-farage-tells-eu-parliament-20170406125563


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 6, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...ful-farage-tells-eu-parliament-20170406125563

Click to expand...

We have really missed your rather clever links to this site.  How do you do it


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 6, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am just relating the view of a Canadian - who cited that nobody spends 'significant' money buys British goods - they buy German and French.  Yes they might buy British foodstuffs and watch Corrie.  And his other point was that Canada has a lot to offer the EU - he's not sure what the UK can offer other than a market for EU goods.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a French Canadian.They hate us too!..........Went to Cuba a few years ago, loads of Canadians there all very friendly people all fond of Britain, one guy hated us couldn't stand us, he was even raging about the Queen on their banknotes! Described himself as Quebec Nationalist!


----------



## delc (Apr 11, 2017)

According to one of its own surveys, a majority of Daily Express readers think that Nigel Farage should get a Knighthood.  Why does this not surprise me??? &#128580;


----------



## bobmac (Apr 11, 2017)

Del, we get the message, you don't like Farage.
Move on with your life or you'll give yourself a heart attack.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2017)

Fade and Die said:



			Probably a French Canadian.They hate us too!..........Went to Cuba a few years ago, loads of Canadians there all very friendly people all fond of Britain, one guy hated us couldn't stand us, he was even raging about the Queen on their banknotes! Described himself as Quebec Nationalist!
		
Click to expand...

Well glad it's not only me that has bumped into them in Cuba. In future if he is getting on your boobs ask him what part of America he is from. At that point you might want to walk away coz he will explod.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2017)

delc said:



			According to one of its own surveys, a majority of Daily Express readers think that Nigel Farage should get a Knighthood.  Why does this not surprise me??? &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

If nothing surprises you about the Daily Mail and its readers, why read it at all, or any part of it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			If nothing surprises you about the Daily Mail and its readers, why read it at all, or any part of it?
		
Click to expand...

I read it to try and understand what the heck is going on in the mind of others whose point of view I might disagree with.  And so rather than talking into an echo chamber I at least try and understand the other side of the argument.  Though with Brexit I have found myself with a sore forehead the number of times I have slapped it having read a comment or letter.


----------



## delc (Apr 11, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			If nothing surprises you about the Daily Mail and its readers, why read it at all, or any part of it?
		
Click to expand...

In this case it was the Daily Express, but fairly similar in its views! &#128512;


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2017)

delc said:



			In this case it was the Daily Express, but fairly similar in its views! &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Well you seem to like it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2017)

...is rather unhappy and priming himself for a return to campaigning if - as he thinks - May and the Brexiteers agree a deal that keeps UK in the SM and the CU.

Hurrah - The Niglet is back...did he ever go away?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...is rather unhappy and priming himself for a return to campaigning if - as he thinks - May and the Brexiteers agree a deal that keeps UK in the SM and the CU.

Hurrah - The Niglet is back...did he ever go away?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, if he comes back the Tories have this one covered.  All they need to do is have some referendum under the pretences of making Britain great again of some guff like that, but really it is just to stop the more hard right nut jobs in their party and their voters joining Farage and UKIP. Election goes as planned, Farage goes away, UKIP fade into insignificance and we all live happily ever after. Classic move, tried and tested, fool proof, nothing can go wrong and nothing bad will ever come of it....


----------



## jp5 (Jun 9, 2017)

"All elections end with Nigel Farage resigning or being appointed leader of Ukip, and sometimes both"
- Tim Shipman


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2017)

jp5 said:



			"All elections end with Nigel Farage resigning or being appointed leader of Ukip, and sometimes both"
- Tim Shipman
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:





Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 9, 2017)

Good to see him back. One of the best "politicians" that we've had for years. Much more credible and believable than the current party leaders in my opinion and with a lot more charisma, confidence and skill at public speaking then all of them put together.

Certainly talks a very good game. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 9, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Good to see him back. One of the best "politicians" that we've had for years. Much more credible and believable than the current party leaders in my opinion and with a lot more charisma, confidence and skill at public speaking then all of them put together.

Certainly talks a very good game. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your idolisation of Wenger is beginning to make sense now


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 9, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Your idolisation of Wenger is beginning to make sense now 

Click to expand...

I like them both but Farage has a much better record in Europe&#128077;


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 9, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			I like them both but Farage has a much better record in Europe&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Great response :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh dear Nigel.  What is the matter with you this evening.  You seemed to be suggesting that it was reasonable for the EU to seek to have the UK pay for it's signed-up for commitment under the 2014-2020 MAFF.  You were I think suggesting a figure of Â£8bn a year - well yes you can use that figure as using it doesn't bring a total anywhere near the Â£36bn.  However I think your figure is after taking into account payments from the EU of Â£6bn.  And unless you are going to replace that money you have to really stick with the Â£13bn nett figure - which over the period from now to the end of the current MAFF gets us to around the Â£36bn figure.

Nonetheless - it seemed that you had accepted the principle that we pay what we owe - as that is the 'British way'.  Are you changing your tune?

Mind you - you were pretty furious with Mr Gove suggesting in Denmark that we won't be stopping fishing ion our territorial waters as UK ports etc can't handle all the fish.  Oh dear you were not happy.  Too much showing of hand going on - and Nigel - you smelt something fishy going on.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh dear Nigel.  What is the matter with you this evening.  You seemed to be suggesting that it was reasonable for the EU to seek to have the UK pay for it's signed-up for commitment under the 2014-2020 MAFF.  You were I think suggesting a figure of Â£8bn a year - well yes you can use that figure as using it doesn't bring a total anywhere near the Â£36bn.  However I think your figure is after taking into account payments from the EU of Â£6bn.  And unless you are going to replace that money you have to really stick with the Â£13bn nett figure - which over the period from now to the end of the current MAFF gets us to around the Â£36bn figure.

Nonetheless - it seemed that you had accepted the principle that we pay what we owe - as that is the 'British way'.  Are you changing your tune?

Mind you - you were pretty furious with Mr Gove suggesting in Denmark that we won't be stopping fishing ion our territorial waters as UK ports etc can't handle all the fish.  Oh dear you were not happy.  Too much showing of hand going on - and Nigel - you smelt something fishy going on.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Farage is a member of this Forum.


----------



## IanM (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh he is ... but he just posts wind ups calling himself SILH !


----------



## Rooter (Aug 8, 2017)

While having a quick look at amazons daily deals, i found this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nigel-Fara...TF8&qid=1502197525&sr=8-1&keywords=farage+pen


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Not sure Farage is a member of this Forum.
		
Click to expand...

It's an Open Letter.

Point is - he's accepting that UK will have to pay a rather lot of money as an exit settlement and that it makes sense to have a transition period.  Sounds like he'll be asking our Foreign Secretary to whistle a wee tune.

And of course he thinks that the Gov is not being open enough about it's plans, and is doing too much squabbling in public,  and it is that which is giving rise to so much uncertainty in business and the economy - with the impact that that is having.

He's almost sounding like a _Remainiac_


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 8, 2017)

The man has a large pension to come, he's covering his arrsets.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			The man has a large pension to come, he's covering his arrsets.
		
Click to expand...

He thinks that the UK should take over the pensions of all UK citizens currently working for, or who used to work for, the EU - so the UK doesn't have to pay any Exit Settlement in respect of pensions.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 9, 2017)

Am sure Nigel will forego his EU pension to help with the bill!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Am sure Nigel will forego his EU pension to help with the bill!
		
Click to expand...

He'll happily take it when it is not an EU pension but a UK pension.

And listening yesterday evening - latest words of wisdom from Nigel in respect of immigration when commenting on wee Ruthie's comments - government only makes the case for immigration on the basis of the endlessly seeking to increase GDP.  Nigel reckons we should forget that.  We don't need to ever increase GDP - and if we abandon that chase we do not need immigration to support growth in the economy.  Well that's a positive economic strategy.  But I suppose we do not need to forever strive for economic growth - though I am not sure how shareholders and investors in business might view stagnant or negative economic growth, or how the jobless and jobseeking might view it.

Anyway.  Nigel thinks there are other things more important.  And wee Ruthie is wrong.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He'll happily take it when it is not an EU pension but a UK pension.

And listening yesterday evening - latest words of wisdom from Nigel in respect of immigration when commenting on wee Ruthie's comments - government only makes the case for immigration on the basis of the endlessly seeking to increase GDP.  Nigel reckons we should forget that.  We don't need to ever increase GDP - and if we abandon that chase we do not need immigration to support growth in the economy.  Well that's a positive economic strategy.  But I suppose we do not need to forever strive for economic growth - though I am not sure how shareholders and investors in business might view stagnant or negative economic growth, or how the jobless and jobseeking might view it.

Anyway.  Nigel thinks there are other things more important.  And wee Ruthie is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

If you can stem the increase or even reduce population then you reduce demand such that reduced growth is not a problem.   The cake stays the same size but less people want a slice.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			If you can stem the increase or even reduce population then you reduce demand such that reduced growth is not a problem.   The cake stays the same size but less people want a slice.
		
Click to expand...

What I found hugely amusing is it's always the same folk moaning about shortages of services loudly advocating open door immigration.   Lefites don't do maths....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			If you can stem the increase or even reduce population then you reduce demand such that reduced growth is not a problem.   The cake stays the same size but less people want a slice.
		
Click to expand...

Stem the increase from the EU that'll be - when at the same time have to accept an increase from Commonwealth and other non-EU countries as part of the new Trade Deals we strike with them.  Yup - it's all going to work just fine this immigration control.  Especially as the back door called the Irish border will remain open.  Ah let's not worry about hat - a solution will be found.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stem the increase from the EU that'll be - when at the same time have to accept an increase from Commonwealth and other non-EU countries as part of the new Trade Deals we strike with them.  Yup - it's all going to work just fine this immigration control.  Especially as the back door called the Irish border will remain open.  Ah let's not worry about hat - a solution will be found.
		
Click to expand...


Yes...200 million Chinese will suddenly show up in Torquay!  Very very different situation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2017)

IanM said:



			Yes...200 million Chinese will suddenly show up in Torquay!  Very very different situation.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - we won't be able to blame EU Freedom of Movement.

And they'll be arriving at Cairnryan, Douglas and Liverpool.  Of course NI could become home to huge internment camps holding thousands of illegal immigrants crossing the Irish border in NI from the EU.  The Irish PM has already said he's not in the business of make the UK's job of sorting out the border issue any easier.  His job is to get the best solution for Ireland.

All pure speculation I agree - I have no idea what the heck's going to be done about the Ireland/NI border - but neither it seems does anyone in government.

BTW - in Strategic Defence scenario modelling I took part in in the late 1980s/early 90s, one of the biggest threats to European and Western stability was mass migration of Chinese males - principally due to a lack of females in China.  So yet to come to pass.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2017)

On Farage - there he was last night scoffing at wee Ruthie when Scottish Tory Party office refused to discuss with him what she'd said earlier about May rethinking her immigration policy and target.  

Oh I do wish she'd take him on - she'd chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## High wide and handsome (Aug 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On Farage - there he was last night scoffing at wee Ruthie when Scottish Tory Party office refused to discuss with him what she'd said earlier about May rethinking her immigration policy and target.  

Oh I do wish she'd take him on - she'd chew him up and spit him out.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but then again he is a slipperly one ol nigel. He knows his audience, and also he relies on engagement to lend his posistion legitamacy, as he doesn't need to have a policy platform as such other than the EU is akin to a cross between Scrooge McDuck and Stalin.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stem the increase from the EU that'll be - when at the same time have to accept an increase from Commonwealth and other non-EU countries as part of the new Trade Deals we strike with them.  Yup - it's all going to work just fine this immigration control.  Especially as the back door called the Irish border will remain open.  Ah let's not worry about hat - a solution will be found.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland will not want anything to happen that affects trade with it's largest trading partner.  Only the EU makes free movement a part of a trading deal and even they dont do it with countries like Canada, Australia and so on.  A solution will indeed be found.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh dear Nigel - you just couldn't help yourself turning the UKs response to the devastation wrought on British Overseas Territories by Hurricane Irma into a rant against the EU and Foreign Aid.  You whinge on as if the only source of funding the UK has for providing aid to the BOT is the Foreign Aid Budget.  Are these places British or are they Foreign.  They are British.  No?  They are not Foreign?

If devastation was wrought on an area of Cornwall would we turn to the Foreign Aid Budget for the funding to help the area recover?  If the FAB rules for use of the FAB that we have signed up to tell us we can't use it for Cornwall would we say - tough Cornwall - can't help - bleedin' EU stopping us. Of course we wouldn't.

The BOT are not poor in comparison with the areas of the world that the FAB is aimed at.  They might be relatively poor compared with the UK - but if they are poor then maybe as British territories we should do more for them - should have *been *doing more for them.  The Foreign Secretary should just go to his boss and ask her to shake the money tree from which Â£1bn fell for the DUP to invest in NI.  How about the same for BOT.  It's clearly easily done.

Leave the FAB alone - that is committed or will be committed to support and aid the truly impoverished people of this world.  I'd much rather Â£1bn going to the BOT than the DUP.

So please Nigel - stop fomenting such anger and resentment over this - it does none of us any good whatsoever - simply makes for a more unhappy, bitter, fractured, and fractious country.  We really don't need it at the moment.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So please Nigel - stop fomenting such anger and resentment over this - it does none of us any good whatsoever - simply makes for a more unhappy, bitter, fractured, and fractious country.  We really don't need it at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Remind you of anyone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Remind you of anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Yes...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh dear Nigel - you just couldn't help yourself turning the UKs response to the devastation wrought on British Overseas Territories by Hurricane Irma into a rant against the EU and Foreign Aid.  You whinge on as if the only source of funding the UK has for providing aid to the BOT is the Foreign Aid Budget.  Are these places British or are they Foreign.  They are British.  No?  They are not Foreign?

If devastation was wrought on an area of Cornwall would we turn to the Foreign Aid Budget for the funding to help the area recover?  If the FAB rules for use of the FAB that we have signed up to tell us we can't use it for Cornwall would we say - tough Cornwall - can't help - bleedin' EU stopping us. Of course we wouldn't.

The BOT are not poor in comparison with the areas of the world that the FAB is aimed at.  They might be relatively poor compared with the UK - but if they are poor then maybe as British territories we should do more for them - should have *been *doing more for them.  The Foreign Secretary should just go to his boss and ask her to shake the money tree from which Â£1bn fell for the DUP to invest in NI.  How about the same for BOT.  It's clearly easily done.

Leave the FAB alone - that is committed or will be committed to support and aid the truly impoverished people of this world.  I'd much rather Â£1bn going to the BOT than the DUP.

*So please Nigel - stop fomenting such anger and resentment over this - it does none of us any good whatsoever - simply makes for a more unhappy, bitter, fractured, and fractious country.  We really don't need it at the moment*.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately inducing anger, fear and resentment, usually towards some perceived enemy, is a tactic used by a great deal of politicians, organisations, individuals and strands of the media to forwards their own agendas. It sells papers, gets clicks and gets votes.


----------



## drdel (Sep 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh dear Nigel - you just couldn't help yourself turning the UKs response to the devastation wrought on British Overseas Territories by Hurricane Irma into a rant against the EU and Foreign Aid.  You whinge on as if the only source of funding the UK has for providing aid to the BOT is the Foreign Aid Budget.  Are these places British or are they Foreign.  They are British.  No?  They are not Foreign?

If devastation was wrought on an area of Cornwall would we turn to the Foreign Aid Budget for the funding to help the area recover?  If the FAB rules for use of the FAB that we have signed up to tell us we can't use it for Cornwall would we say - tough Cornwall - can't help - bleedin' EU stopping us. Of course we wouldn't.

The BOT are not poor in comparison with the areas of the world that the FAB is aimed at.  They might be relatively poor compared with the UK - but if they are poor then maybe as British territories we should do more for them - should have *been *doing more for them.  The Foreign Secretary should just go to his boss and ask her to shake the money tree from which Â£1bn fell for the DUP to invest in NI.  How about the same for BOT.  It's clearly easily done.

Leave the FAB alone - that is committed or will be committed to support and aid the truly impoverished people of this world.  I'd much rather Â£1bn going to the BOT than the DUP.

So please Nigel - stop fomenting such anger and resentment over this - it does none of us any good whatsoever - simply makes for a more unhappy, bitter, fractured, and fractious country.  We really don't need it at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Well its clear that Farage certainly pulls your chain - often, I fear, making you miss the core of what he says. I agree he gets wound up and he likes to wind up the EU.

You might want to tell the residents of the BVI who had nothing and now have even less that, like others in the BOT, their not poor - whatever that means.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes...
		
Click to expand...

Then try and learn from it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

drdel said:



			Well its clear that Farage certainly pulls your chain - often, I fear, making you miss the core of what he says. I agree he gets wound up and he likes to wind up the EU.

You might want to tell the residents of the BVI who had nothing and now have even less that, like others in the BOT, their not poor - whatever that means.
		
Click to expand...

The core of what he was saying seemed to be using the devastation of the BVI as a means of getting at the Foreign/Overseas Aid Budget - and then at the OECD rules that stop the UK using it as a source of aid to the BVI - with mention of the EU as well as the OECD rules - just to plant that thought.

Surely the issue for the residents of the BVI is not so much their relative poverty - but that they've had their homes, shops, businesses and infrastructure smashed to bits.  We in the UK would have the same issues were it to happen to us - regardless of our individual wealth.

And I am just not buying May saying that the UK could provide more than the Â£57m it already has were it not for the OECD rules - and so the rules should be changed.  She seemed to be able to find Â£1bn quick enough as a bung to buy the support of the DUP.  Or am I missing something.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Then try and learn from it.
		
Click to expand...

do you really have to...just not necessary

You can agree or disagree with what I say but...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2017)

oh dear Nigel - isn't it tedious when this evening you got callers phoning in to your LBC radio show who actually know what they are talking about - and as these mostly seem to be anti-Brexit and highly critical of you you have no choice - absolutely no choice - you have to talk over them - nay shout over them - to avoid your listeners hearing a different view of the post-Brexit UK world than that you peddle.  So tedious are those Remoaning anti-Democtratic traitors...love it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh for goodness sake Farage - your man in the WH is in a bit of trouble and so you get Sebastian Gorka as first contributor to your show on LBC tonight to bolster yer man and throw dirt at Hillary Clinton.  And so he does and you proceed to follow him down the 'attack Clinton'; attack Comey route; and the Elite Conspiracy/Old Boy Network to divert attention from Trump and your own sycophantic slavering over him.  Sad , sad, sad.


----------



## drdel (Oct 30, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Oh for goodness sake Farage *- your man in the WH is in a bit of trouble and so you get Sebastian Gorka as first contributor to your show on LBC tonight to bolster yer man and throw dirt at Hillary Clinton.  And so he does and you proceed to follow him down the 'attack Clinton'; attack Comey route; and the Elite Conspiracy/Old Boy Network to divert attention from Trump and your own sycophantic slavering over him.  Sad , sad, sad.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know young Nige was a Forum member - can't wait to read his response; I won't hold my breath!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2017)

drdel said:



			Didn't know young Nige was a Forum member - can't wait to read his response; I won't hold my breath!
		
Click to expand...

You don't understand the concept of an 'open letter'?  My post was akin to one of these...


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You don't understand the concept of an 'open letter'?  My post was akin to one of these...
		
Click to expand...

Seems you don't either unless you published it somewhere that Nig will actually read it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You don't understand the concept of an 'openly hostile letter'?  My post was akin to one of these...
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed that.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Seems you don't either unless you published it somewhere that Nig will actually read it.
		
Click to expand...

The NY Times, the Financial Times and Women's Wear Daily are currently engaged in a bidding war for the rights to publish it...


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 7, 2017)

ger147 said:



			The NY Times, the Financial Times and Women's Wear Daily are currently engaged in a bidding war for the rights to publish it...
		
Click to expand...

I think MumsNet already has the rights.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Fixed that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I laughed...


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 8, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh how I laughed...
		
Click to expand...

Did you split your sides?


----------



## drdel (Nov 8, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Did you split your sides?
		
Click to expand...

For gawd sake don't encourage a reply.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2017)

drdel said:



			For gawd sake don't encourage a reply.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely split my sides - just as Farage and his contortions of the truth (as opposed to lies) has split the country


----------



## Sats (Nov 8, 2017)

I would never get bored of kicking Nick Farage in the face.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

Sats said:



			I would never get bored of kicking Nick Farage in the face.
		
Click to expand...

So unreasonable...do you not know how revered he is by the many.

Nick? being Nige's looky-likey brother?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So unreasonable...do you not know how revered he is by the many.
		
Click to expand...


Do you actually honestly believe he's 'revered by the many'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Do you actually honestly believe he's 'revered by the many' 

Click to expand...

Oh I fear that he is...even if it is 100% of his acolytes that are calling into his LBC phone-in there are still way too many for the health of the nation.

If you never listen - then do have a go - 7pm every evening Mon-Thurs and Sunday morning after 10am.  It would be a good laugh if it wasn't so serious.  You only have to listen for a short while to get a feel...


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I fear that he is...even if it is 100% of his acolytes that are calling into his LBC phone-in there are still way too many for the health of the nation.

If you never listen - then do have a go - 7pm every evening Mon-Thurs and Sunday morning after 10am.  It would be a good laugh if it wasn't so serious.  You only have to listen for a short while to get a feel...

Click to expand...

Working of an evening [as I do] fortunately there's zero chance of me listening in... It would be me getting the kicking if I tried to tune into something other than loud music...

Really don't believe he ever had any real influence beyond being part of those forcing Cameron into allowing the vote... Still believe the vast majority had long made their mind up which way to vote with hardly any influence from either campaigns...

He knows himself, I feel, he's now history which is why he's taking the easy option of media work...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Working of an evening [as I do] fortunately there's zero chance of me listening in... It would be me getting the kicking if I tried to tune into something other than loud music...

Really don't believe he ever had any real influence beyond being part of those forcing Cameron into allowing the vote... Still believe the vast majority had long made their mind up which way to vote with hardly any influence from either campaigns...

He knows himself, I feel, he's now history which is why he's taking the easy option of media work...
		
Click to expand...

He is very anti-May - believes she is a total disaster and remains a Remainer doing her best to get the softest of soft Brexits.  

Now he would be an irrelevance to me but I just have a concern that if the views of his acolytes are even part representative of even a minority of Leave voters - there will be a lot of very unhappy Leave voters out there when their expectations are completely dashed by the deal that is reached - and if they take his views as advice and a lead, then they will be on the streets.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He is very anti-May - believes she is a total disaster and remains a Remainer doing her best to get the softest of soft Brexits.
		
Click to expand...

And, with that I totally agree with him...

And, I really can't see any other party leader being any different...

Politicians love the 'gravy train' and Brexit will rob them of too many opportunities to keep their collective snouts in the proverbial trough...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			And, with that I totally agree with him...

And, I really can't see any other party leader being any different...

Politicians love the 'gravy train' and Brexit will rob them of too many opportunities to keep their collective snouts in the proverbial trough...
		
Click to expand...

And I suspect that May feels that there isn't anyone out there that could take her place who wouldn't just make things worse.  Farage tells us that we (the UK) are a laughing stock.  He's loving it.  Divide, divide.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 9, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Do you actually honestly believe he's 'revered by the many' 

Click to expand...

SILH is his biggest fan. Otherwise why does he spend all his time listening to him on the radio. I suspect he's a Jeremy Vine fan as well.

Farage Trump and the Daily Mail, the things he wakes up for.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I suspect that May feels that there isn't anyone out there that could take her place who wouldn't just make things worse.  Farage tells us that we (the UK) are a laughing stock.  He's loving it.  Divide, divide.
		
Click to expand...

'Divide, divide' ?

Is that not the aim of the remainers?

Having the majority vote set aside, ignored, manipulated for their own ends...


----------



## Sats (Nov 9, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So unreasonable...do you not know how revered he is by the many.

Nick? being Nige's looky-likey brother?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just read that, I did mean Nigel


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			'Divide, divide' ?

Is that not the aim of the remainers?

Having the majority vote set aside, ignored, manipulated for their own ends...
		
Click to expand...

The aim of remainers - really? What has caused the current divide? - the referendum; who wanted the referendum? - those who wanted to Leave - with cheerleader Mr Nigel Farage.  

We have a divided country because we have had a referendum that has split opinion in the country in half; and a Leave lobby unwilling or unable to make any concessions to the views and fears of the Remain camp as it drives the country towards the cliff edge.


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2017)

"*Divide*" -  Definition: The audacity of challenging the default Liberal position.


As Mr Hogan has admirably demonstrated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			"*Divide*" -  Definition: The audacity of challenging the default Liberal position.


As Mr Hogan has admirably demonstrated.
		
Click to expand...

tosh


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2017)

Exhibit A 

*"Leave lobby unwilling or unable to make any concessions to the views and fears of the Remain camp as it drives the country towards the cliff edge."*


 - so , could you not be dividing the county by refusing to accept the result of a vote which the Remain Lobby (and HofC) agreed to as they were sure they'd win??  

I'm off to look for a barrel with some fish in it....


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The aim of remainers - really? What has caused the current divide? - the referendum; who wanted the referendum? - those who wanted to Leave - with cheerleader Mr Nigel Farage.  

We have a divided country because we have had a referendum that has split opinion in the country in half; and a Leave lobby unwilling or unable to make any concessions to the views and fears of the Remain camp as it drives the country towards the cliff edge.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest then, being conned into joining in the first place is when the 'divides' started...

And, we fell off the cliff edge a long time...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			Exhibit A 

*"Leave lobby unwilling or unable to make any concessions to the views and fears of the Remain camp as it drives the country towards the cliff edge."*


 - so , could you not be dividing the county by refusing to accept the result of a vote which the Remain Lobby (and HofC) agreed to as they were sure they'd win??  

I'm off to look for a barrel with some fish in it....
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth should I just meekly accept something that I fear is going to be bad for the country; bad for my children; and bad for social cohesion.

You really only do see things from the side of the very small majority who voted to Leave - but you are not alone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			I would suggest then, being conned into joining in the first place is when the 'divides' started...

And, w*e long fell over the cliff edge for many.*..
		
Click to expand...

You can prove that can you.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can prove that can you.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.jrf.org.uk/report/monit...MIoJnQpYW01wIVxLftCh004QRLEAAYASAAEgK5pPD_BwE


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Why on earth should I just meekly accept something that I fear is going to be bad for the country; bad for my children; and bad for social cohesion.

You really only do see things from the side of the very small majority who voted to Leave - but you are not alone.
		
Click to expand...



...one last time...... you muted that *Leaving* is "dividing the country" but don't seem willing or able to accept the possibility that "folk still fighting the Referendum" is doing the dividing... predominately, equally or even slightly....

...and a narrow majority, is indeed , A MAJORITY

Hence, me pointing out a possible definition of "divide" being as I did earlier...

But, you continually reinforcing my point is appreciated....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Why on earth should I just meekly accept something that I fear is going to be bad for the country; bad for my children; and bad for social cohesion.

You really only do see things from the side of the very small majority who voted to Leave - but you are not alone.
		
Click to expand...

Just playing Devil's Advocate, is Remaining bad for social cohesion?

And as an aside, The Office for National Statistics have released a report this week that shows the wellbeing of the UK to be the best its been for many years. Hardly effecting social cohesion is it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Just playing Devil's Advocate, is Remaining bad for social cohesion?

And as an aside, The Office for National Statistics have released a report this week that shows the wellbeing of the UK to be the best its been for many years. Hardly effecting social cohesion is it?
		
Click to expand...

We haven't left yet - the promises of the Leave campaign have not yet failed to materialise.  Yet when fail to materialise is what they do then there are going to some very grumpy people about - and when people get grumpy they look for someone to blame.


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2017)

Leave Campaign Promises....

.... life exists out of the EU.  Honest.  I've even been to some countries that are not in it and stuff still works!!   Bonkers I know, but it happens! 

Found the barrel... haddock for tea, nice.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			Leave Campaign Promises....

.... life exists out of the EU.  Honest.  I've even been to some countries that are not in it and stuff still works!!   Bonkers I know, but it happens! 

Found the barrel... haddock for tea, nice.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm  fish supper


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You can prove that can you.
		
Click to expand...

After you can prove that remaining is a good thing. Love to sed your Crystal ball.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We haven't left yet - the promises of the Leave campaign have not yet failed to materialise.  Yet when fail to materialise is what they do then there are going to some very grumpy people about - and when people get grumpy they look for someone to blame.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hadnâ€™t realised we hadnâ€™t left yet...

And the dire happenings predicted by Remain, that would happen almost overnight, havenâ€™t happened yet...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh Nigel - you really do enjoy stoking the seething anger and discontent of the moaning miseries calling into your LBC radio prog.  Oh they are all soooo unhappy and angry that the 'elite'are going to diddle them out of the brave new world that Brexit promised.  So many are convinced.  It's an establishment plot - down with the traitors - burn them at the stake for 'denying the will of the people'.  

And of course you just deliberately do not correct all misconceptions and falsehoods your callers spout about what's going on.  

No - just as in the lead up to the vote you keep your mouth shut so that their misconceptions and misunderstandings grow - just as their anger grows.  Maybe one day you will tell some of your callers a few truths - correct their errors.  But I shall not hold my breath waiting for that day.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2017)

Is he here, does he read your rants.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Is he here, does he read your rants.
		
Click to expand...

And pray tell what is the point of your post other than to demonstrate your unerring ability for sarcasm?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And pray tell what is the point of your post other than to demonstrate your unerring ability for sarcasm?
		
Click to expand...

The point is your posts become more and more childish, in fact they boarder on Trumpish. Have you sat back and actually read what you write. Its sÃ²ooo likeeee a tweet from a 14 year old like.

Writing insulting comments about the likes of Farage, Trump, Johnson etc does you no favours and dealt does show a complete lack of immaturity IMO obviously. 

We all know how idiotic they all are and don't require a daily rant to confirm it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			The point is your posts become more and more childish, in fact they boarder on Trumpish. Have you sat back and actually read what you write. Its sÃ²ooo likeeee a tweet from a 14 year old like.

Writing insulting comments about the likes of Farage, Trump, Johnson etc does you no favours and dealt does show a complete lack of immaturity IMO obviously. 

We all know how idiotic they all are and don't require a daily rant to confirm it.
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you ignore him if what he posts annoy or offend you that much ? 

For as much as Hogan doesnâ€™t stop going on about Trump or Art 50 you appear to always be the first to reply to him following him around like a puppy waiting for him to post next so you can have a go at him 

Maybe stop replying to him and half the issue on the political threads would go away


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why donâ€™t you ignore him if what he posts annoy or offend you that much ? 

For as much as Hogan doesnâ€™t stop going on about Trump or Art 50 you appear to always be the first to reply to him following him around like a puppy waiting for him to post next so you can have a go at him 

Maybe stop replying to him and half the issue on the political threads would go away
		
Click to expand...

Nice to know you put the actions of the man all at my door.  Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why donâ€™t you ignore him if what he posts annoy or offend you that much ? 

For as much as Hogan doesnâ€™t stop going on about Trump or Art 50 you appear to always be the first to reply to him following him around like a puppy waiting for him to post next so you can have a go at him 

Maybe stop replying to him and half the issue on the political threads would go away
		
Click to expand...

So why should the rest of the forum membership be denied access to a particular thread because of monopolisation by one or a few posters of a particular persuasion?  Maybe if SILH stopped dominating the threads or moderated his tone then equally the issue would go away?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			So why should the rest of the forum membership be denied access to a particular thread because of monopolisation by one or a few posters of a particular persuasion?  Maybe if SILH stopped dominating the threads or moderated his tone then equally the issue would go away?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t believe I said anyone should be denied access to any thread.

Itâ€™s quite clear that whilst SILH has been over the top a number of times on this and the other political threads itâ€™s also clear there are certain others on the other side goading and stirring the pot as well. The tone has been as bad on both sides of the fence from a number of people  

If people donâ€™t like what SILH posts then just ignore him - itâ€™s not hard and people can still post in the thread their own opinion about the subject without having to respond to SILH.


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh Nigel - you really do enjoy stoking the seething anger and discontent of the moaning miseries calling into your LBC radio prog.
		
Click to expand...


Small potatoes compared with the huge pro EU resources of the BBC, hand picked audiences at Question Time, the panel having 3:1 Remainer ratio - and just for fun, look at the front page of BBC Websie.  Just for fun, randomly check each day for the next week.  Count how many EU flags you see versus the Union Flag.  Amusing! Plus the slanted news on dozens of local and national TV and Radio stations.   

Do you really support silencing those people you disagree with?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t believe I said anyone should be denied access to any thread.

*Itâ€™s quite clear that whilst SILH has been over the top a number of times on this and the other political threads* itâ€™s also clear there are certain others on the other side goading and stirring the pot as well. The tone has been as bad on both sides of the fence from a number of people  

If people donâ€™t like what SILH posts then just ignore him - itâ€™s not hard and people can still post in the thread their own opinion about the subject without having to respond to SILH.
		
Click to expand...

Then why not aim something at SILH rather than all at the other poster then?  By just ignoring SILH you are effectively denied access to the thread because by his behaviour SILH *IS* the thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then why not aim something at SILH rather than all at the other poster then?  By just ignoring SILH you are effectively denied access to the thread because by his behaviour SILH *IS* the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Because whilst SILH post was a rant - it was a rant at the person who the topic was about and was aimed solely at Mr Farage - the other poster just responded sarcastically aimed at SILH which just creates a load posts starting to get personal and having nothing to do with the thread at all but more about a personal issue that Old Skier clearly has with SILH as can be seen by his constant battles with him over multiple threads - both contribute to the thread becoming nothing but tit for tat - something that the Art 50 thread has gone beyond. 

But people canâ€™t just ignore him SILH - they have this desire that they must respond and they must ensure that the posts get aimed specifically at SILH as opposed to the thread subject itself. 

If these people have such a big issue with what SILH is saying that means they must respond negatively then just report it to the mods - as opposed to responding with posts that are clearly going to create a reaction from SILH 

Itâ€™s the reason why just donâ€™t bother responding to certain people - itâ€™s just posting to look to get a reaction 

SILH May annoy the hell out of most when it comes to the EU issue but it doesnâ€™t appear that he is doing it deliberately to get to people


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because whilst SILH post was a rant - it was a rant at the person who the topic was about and was aimed solely at Mr Farage - the other poster just responded sarcastically aimed at SILH which just creates a load posts starting to get personal and having nothing to do with the thread at all but more about a personal issue that Old Skier clearly has with SILH as can be seen by his constant battles with him over multiple threads - both contribute to the thread becoming nothing but tit for tat - something that the Art 50 thread has gone beyond. 

But people canâ€™t just ignore him SILH - they have this desire that they must respond and they must ensure that the posts get aimed specifically at SILH as opposed to the thread subject itself. 

If these people have such a big issue with what SILH is saying that means they must respond negatively then just report it to the mods - as opposed to responding with posts that are clearly going to create a reaction from SILH 

Itâ€™s the reason why just donâ€™t bother responding to certain people - itâ€™s just posting to look to get a reaction 

SILH May annoy the hell out of most when it comes to the EU issue but it doesnâ€™t appear that he is doing it deliberately to get to people
		
Click to expand...

So why not respond with a pm to SILH advising him to put Old Skier on ignore rather than posting at Old Skier publicly and taking another thread off track


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So why not respond with a pm to SILH advising him to put Old Skier on ignore rather than posting at Old Skier publicly and taking another thread off track 

Click to expand...

Looking at his last post I think it could be that he might himself have issues or he could be just acting as the worlds Internet policeman.  Either way I'm not concerned and will not endevour to follow his fine example that he sets on the footie thread.

i would just like to say publicly on an open forum that I have no issues with SILH contrary to LPs post or indeed any other poster, my issues are only with the substance of posts and not the poster.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 15, 2017)

IanM said:



			Small potatoes compared with the huge pro EU resources of the BBC, hand picked audiences at Question Time, the panel having 3:1 Remainer ratio - and just for fun, look at the front page of BBC Websie.  Just for fun, randomly check each day for the next week.  Count how many EU flags you see versus the Union Flag.  Amusing! Plus the slanted news on dozens of local and national TV and Radio stations.   

Do you really support silencing those people you disagree with?
		
Click to expand...

Did you catch Question Time last night? Not sure where it was from but I saw some of it including the start (before switching to classic 80s Arnie movie Commando) and the audience came over as something like 75-80% towards strong leave voters, many of whom seemed quite bullish. I thought it was biased but not for remain, on this occasion anyway. Perceptions can be misleading of course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Did you catch Question Time last night? Not sure where it was from but I saw some of it including the start (before switching to classic 80s Arnie movie Commando) and the audience came over as something like 75-80% towards strong leave voters, many of whom seemed quite bullish. I thought it was biased but not for remain, on this occasion anyway. Perceptions can be misleading of course.
		
Click to expand...

Deepest Yorkshire somewhere I believe, Barnsley rings a bell.


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Did you catch Question Time last night? Not sure where it was from but I saw some of it including the start (before switching to classic 80s Arnie movie Commando) and the audience came over as something like 75-80% towards strong leave voters, many of whom seemed quite bullish. I thought it was biased but not for remain, on this occasion anyway. Perceptions can be misleading of course.
		
Click to expand...


My wife stopped me watching that months ago   I saw a clip of a Barnsley Man on Twitter giving it plenty!  So, no reason to doubt what you say, other that to add "about time!"  Maybe they'll lay off a bit after the vote this week which effectively ends "meaningful" Brexit.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why donâ€™t you ignore him if what he posts annoy or offend you that much ? 

For as much as Hogan doesnâ€™t stop going on about Trump or Art 50 you appear to always be the first to reply to him following him around like a puppy waiting for him to post next so you can have a go at him 

Maybe stop replying to him and half the issue on the political threads would go away
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you ignore him if what he posts annoy or offend you that much ? 

For as much as Old Skier doesnâ€™t stop going on about Hogan or Art 50 you  appear to always be the first to reply to him following him around like a  puppy waiting for him to post next so you can have a go at him 

Maybe stop replying to him and half the issue on the political threads would go away!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 16, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Deepest Yorkshire somewhere I believe, Barnsley rings a bell.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, I think they had the strongest leave vote in the UK.
Observing the audience I could see why.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2017)

I see Nige is in the paper claiming that fighting for Brexit has left him skint and single. I think that screwing the French lodger might have helped. Oh, and that Â£73k pension from that horrid EU might help matters. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 16, 2017)

It's a hard life.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't normally share things like this but it's such a worthy cause it would be great if we could all chip in...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...igel-farage-fired-into-the-sun-20161227119441


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2017)

I was just about to give a tenner to starving kids in Africa. Thanks. You've helped me to find something much more worthwhile to the human race. Now, I'll stick another tenner in if I can nominate a co pilot or two.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Correct, I think they had the strongest leave vote in the UK.
Observing the audience I could see why. 

Click to expand...

It did remind me of that old saying; "You can tell a Yorkshireman, but you can't tell him much".....


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I don't normally share things like this but it's such a worthy cause it would be great if we could all chip in...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...igel-farage-fired-into-the-sun-20161227119441

Click to expand...

Dont think he will be harmed by it, apparently the mission is being organised by Corbyn and his shadow cabinet and they are sending the rocket at night.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a dotty old 'acquaintance' who every now and again spouts 'Enoch was right you know'.

I wonder if in 60 years time we will have dotty old folk going around saying 'Nigel was right you know'.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have a dotty old 'acquaintance' who every now and again spouts 'Enoch was right you know'.

I wonder if in 60 years time we will have dotty old folk going around saying 'Nigel was right you know'.
		
Click to expand...

He's the living proof that Brussels has been a total waste of time, effort and money...

Just one of very, very many I might add...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2018)

Is off to meet Barnier today - because, he says, no-one is putting forward the views of Leave voters.  Really. He really is very important - he clearly thinks.  Well I hope he isn't his usual abusive Mr Smarm when speaking with Senior EU representatives.  Will listen with interest 7pm this evening on LBC when he tells his listeners how he got on...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is off to meet Barnier today - because, he says, no-one is putting forward the views of Leave voters.  Really. He really is very important - he clearly thinks.  Well I hope he isn't his usual abusive Mr Smarm when speaking with Senior EU representatives.  Will listen with interest 7pm this evening on LBC when he tells his listeners how he got on...
		
Click to expand...

And you say listen to Blair. Is Blair very important? You want Blair to have a platform and to be listened to but not Farage....

The cornerstone of British law is the term â€œnatural justice,â€ which starts with a point on bias. It then goes on to a point of the â€œright to be heard.â€ Your bias and affected affront at Farageâ€™s right to be heard really goes against the very ethos of natural justice. 

I canâ€™t stand the man one jot but he has exactly the same right to be heard as Blair. Those that decry that right need to have a look at themselves.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And you say listen to Blair. Is Blair very important? You want Blair to have a platform and to be listened to but not Farage....

The cornerstone of British law is the term â€œnatural justice,â€ which starts with a point on bias. It then goes on to a point of the â€œright to be heard.â€ Your bias and affected affront at Farageâ€™s right to be heard really goes against the very ethos of natural justice. 

I canâ€™t stand the man one jot but he has exactly the same right to be heard as Blair. Those that decry that right need to have a look at themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I am more than happy to listen to Farage (that's why I often listen to his LBC radio programme 7pm Mon-Thurs and for ten minutes Sunday am).  Indeed I am not complaining that he is going - after all is he not the leader of the largest group of UK MEPs in Brussels and so has *every *right to be there.  

But to suggest that he is going '_to put forward the views of Leave voters as these views are not being put ot Barnier?'_.  I think Barnier is likely to be very aware of the views of UK Leave voters - and so I suggest that what Farage is doing is a wee bit bit of self-important grandstanding (as many will say Blair does equally).  But please Nigel I hope you don't do your usual down-right rude stuff with Barnier.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

UKIP self-destructing and Nigel Farage a couple of weeks back predicting a further referendum - indeed at first talking of *wanting* a further referendum before rowing back a little - but stressing the need for Leave supporters to actively make the case for Leave as Remain voices dominate the debate.  No surprise perhaps then that for the last few months he has been asking callers to his LBC programme if there is still a place for UKIP and in the last two weeks talking about a new party.  And so we await the launch of the his new _Fight for Britain_ party.  He has set the groundwork for an about-turn on his 'I'm out of politics' statements.  And maybe one day to a knighthood as he flies the flag for _his_ vision for Britain.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2018)

I am surprised you are surprised Nige is missing the gravy train of being a politician... He's upset too many to have been offered high paying directorships like many other political toads like DaveCam and Georgie boy...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I am surprised you are surprised Nige is missing the gravy train of being a politician... He's upset too many to have been offered high paying directorships like many other political toads like DaveCam and Georgie boy...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not that surprised.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not that surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Believe he has considered a crowd funding political party...
Now that would be interesting...
Think if Brexit gets whitewashed that'll open the door for him...
Beyond that can't see any other opening for him..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe he has considered a crowd funding political party...
Now that would be interesting...
Think if Brexit gets whitewashed that'll open the door for him...
Beyond that can't see any other opening for him..
		
Click to expand...

I am convinced we'll hear something from him sooner rather than later - he won't wait for a Brexit whitewash (rush of commonsense to the head  )


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am convinced we'll hear something from him sooner rather than later - he won't wait for a Brexit whitewash (rush of commonsense to the head  )
		
Click to expand...

Currently he's a rebel without a cause...

And, unless a cause comes along he's beached...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			UKIP self-destructing and Nigel Farage a couple of weeks back predicting a further referendum - indeed at first talking of *wanting* a further referendum before rowing back a little - but stressing the need for Leave supporters to actively make the case for Leave as Remain voices dominate the debate.  No surprise perhaps then that for the last few months he has been asking callers to his LBC programme if there is still a place for UKIP and in the last two weeks talking about a new party.  And so we await the launch of the his new _Fight for Britain_ party.  He has set the groundwork for an about-turn on his 'I'm out of politics' statements.  And maybe one day to a knighthood as he flies the flag for _his_ vision for Britain.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



View attachment 24260

Click to expand...

LOL

Let's see how Farage interviews Henry Bolton this evening on LBC at 7pm

Heard a perfectly pleasant and rational-sounding lady this morning telling Nick Ferrari on LBC how the controversy around Henry Bolton was an establishment/elite conspiracy to undermine and oust him.  Quite why they want to do that she couldn't explain.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LOL

Let's see how Farage interviews Henry Bolton this evening on LBC at 7pm

Heard a perfectly pleasant and rational-sounding lady this morning telling Nick Ferrari on LBC how the controversy around Henry Bolton was an establishment/elite conspiracy to undermine and oust him.  Quite why they want to do that she couldn't explain.
		
Click to expand...

If you try and play a fiddle half your age...
There's an inevitability of it all going wrong..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			If you try and play a fiddle half your age...
There's an inevitability of it all going wrong..
		
Click to expand...

Indeed there is.  When I look at Bolton and Marney together I cannot but think Profumo and Keeler

He says he parted from his wife in July last year - though as far as she was concerned it was a surprise when he disappeared out of the door in December to hitch up with Marney.  

But that aside - I'm afraid any 54 yr old bloke leaving his wife and two (or is it three) children for a 25 yr old topless actress and model makes me wonder about how he perceives himself.

Burns had it right for us all when such things present themselves

_â€œOh would some Power the gift give us, to see ourselves as others see us.â€ _

And Farage is having a real go at Bolton.  Maybe Farage wants to completely sink good ship Bolton so he can launch a refitted good ship Farage


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

Farage not unsupportive of Bolton - but will not positively support him at a forthcoming UKIP EGM - at which Farage requires UKIP to reform.  And it doesn't...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed there is.  When I look at Bolton and Marney together I cannot but think Profumo and Keeler

He says he parted from his wife in July last year - though as far as she was concerned it was a surprise when he disappeared out of the door in December to hitch up with Marney.  

But that aside - I'm afraid any 54 yr old bloke leaving his wife and two (or is it three) children for a 25 yr old topless actress and model makes me wonder about how he perceives himself.

Burns had it right for us all when such things present themselves

_â€œOh would some Power the gift give us, to see ourselves as others see us.â€ _

And Farage is having a real go at Bolton.  Maybe Farage wants to completely sink good ship Bolton so he can launch a refitted good ship Farage
		
Click to expand...

Why do you care so much what they do?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

Just been listening to Mick McGough of the UKIP NEC and David Coburn Leader UKIP in Scotland talking about Henry Bolton.  Oh dear God - and some folks vote for these people...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Why do you care so much what they do?
		
Click to expand...

Because UKIP for their sins were what Cameron was feart of when he promised a referendum.  So what happens to them matters - there are people out there who actually vote for them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

And so with the sit-on-the-fence nonsupport support from Nigel Farage, Henry Bolton is going to go to a forthcoming UKIP EGM where he will present a new UKIP constitution and seek a mandate from the UKIP membership (notwithstanding the fact that 6 of his senior frontbenchers have resigned over him).  UKIP members seem to like a fighter.  All well and good.  

But wait...he tells Farage last night and Ferrari (both on LBC) this morning that after all is sorted out, and he is re-established as UKIP leader with a new UKIP constitution in place - he might well go back to his floozie Marney.  Does he not quite get it?

And boy - Alan Sked (UKIP founder) has been ferociously critical of both Bolton and Farage as both being 100% self and not at all interested in UKIP members.

All's well in UKIP then?  Doesn't feel that it will end well. 

And so verily it could come to pass that _For Britain_ - Founder and Leader Nigel Farage - didst spring from the rubble of UKIP?

The nice little soap opera about confused and bickering UK 'nationalists' continues - Paul Nuttall seems a long time ago.


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2018)

Genuine question as I haven't been following the story...

on BBC news this morning............is the call for UKIPs leader to resign due to texts sent by his ex-girlfriend?  I am sure they said "ex" - If that's right, not sure how he is responsible for that... or am I missing something.  

...and people vote for them you say?  I guess we have an IRA/HAMAS/HEZZBOLLAH supporter leading the Labour Party - and people vote for that!!  

Lets see.... one wants to leave the EU and cut immigration.

T'others used to leave bombs on UK streets and the other lot openly advocate the mass murder of Jews.   

I wonder?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Why do you care so much what they do?
		
Click to expand...

It is good sport to see a party that has inflicted so much harm on the UK falling to bit's.

Goodness, they have nearly had more leaders in the last couple of years as Scottish Labour.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2018)

They got 1.8% of the vote at the GE, and no seats. I can't believe the air time that is given to this odious man and UKIP. They make a lot of noise, and its headline grabbing because the media tell us its headline grabbing.... honestly, I've long since written them off as a non-entity in British politics. The Leave party is, and was at the time of the vote, the Tories, voting 61% leave. Add the large number of Labour(35%), Libdem(32%) and that's where the overall Leave number came from.

UKIP generated less than 300,000 votes, yet Labour had over 4,000,000 Leave voters.

Why oh why do people focus on UKIP?


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			They got 1.8% of the vote at the GE, and no seats. I can't believe the air time that is given to this odious man and UKIP. They make a lot of noise, and its headline grabbing because the media tell us its headline grabbing.... honestly, I've long since written them off as a non-entity in British politics. The Leave party is, and was at the time of the vote, the Tories, voting 61% leave. Add the large number of Labour(35%), Libdem(32%) and that's where the overall Leave number came from.

UKIP generated less than 300,000 votes, yet Labour had over 4,000,000 Leave voters.

Why oh why do people focus on UKIP?
		
Click to expand...


...absolutely and utterly spot on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 23, 2018)

IanM said:



			Genuine question as I haven't been following the story...

on BBC news this morning............is the call for UKIPs leader to resign due to texts sent by his ex-girlfriend?  I am sure they said "ex" - If that's right, not sure how he is responsible for that... or am I missing something.
		
Click to expand...

I think she has only became his ex after she sent the messages. Not 100% sure but I thought she'd put them on Twitter and at the time was still his girlfriend.


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2018)

So he dumped her and is still liable for her comments?   

Maybe he should be a Labour MP.  Court appearances don't get national coverage on the BBC... and as Hobbit pointed out, they have a slightly higher profile.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2018)

IanM said:



			Genuine question as I haven't been following the story...

on BBC news this morning............is the call for UKIPs leader to resign due to texts sent by his ex-girlfriend?  I am sure they said "ex" - If that's right, *not sure how he is responsible for tha*t... or am I missing something.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is the fact that he is 'responsible/liable' for what she tweets, more the questioning of his judgement.  I suppose he could claim he did not know she is a racist and it is just the common mid life crisis relationship that blokes of that age can have when they dump their wives and run off with someone half their age, but all he is doing is making the party look even more silly than it already is. Well in the eyes of most people who are not trying to find excuses for his judgement and her behaviour by invoking the law of whataboutery.  When the immigration spokesperson for UKIP resigns as they think the leaders girlfriend is too racist then it ought to ring a few alarm bells.

Plus it seems they may be back together soon anyway. https://www.standard.co.uk/news/pol...r-bolton-may-revive-his-romance-a3747221.html


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			They got 1.8% of the vote at the GE, and no seats. I can't believe the air time that is given to this odious man and UKIP. They make a lot of noise, and its headline grabbing because the media tell us its headline grabbing.... honestly, I've long since written them off as a non-entity in British politics. The Leave party is, and was at the time of the vote, the Tories, voting 61% leave. Add the large number of Labour(35%), Libdem(32%) and that's where the overall Leave number came from.

UKIP generated less than 300,000 votes, yet Labour had over 4,000,000 Leave voters.

Why oh why do people focus on UKIP?
		
Click to expand...

Because UKIP are utterly and completely responsible for driving Cameron's weakness and stupidity in caving it to demands for a referendum on the EU - and hence they are responsible for splitting the country down the middle in a way that is very seriously damaging to our society; creating an angry split that will take a long time to heal.  And heal it cannot for as long as UKIP and their hard Brexit ilk continue to refuse to contemplate any form of compromise towards the views of the near 50% of the country who did not want to leave the EU. 16.1m people who might accept we are leaving the EU more easily were they to hear voices of compromise but who now hear loud and angry voices demanding a separation that could be very long lasting, damaging and difficult for our children, grandchildren and UK society as a whole.  

And this did not need to be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think she has only became his ex after she sent the messages. Not 100% sure but I thought she'd put them on Twitter and at the time was still his girlfriend.
		
Click to expand...

As an ex-girlfriend she seems to be able to keep him on a hook such that he has said today that they may get back together.  Well that's a good idea Henry.  And when he said he had dumped her he was immediately spotted out with her.  Not too convincing me old son - and he is old enough to be her father...and now he knows her to have racist tendencies...and will still go back to her...epic call.

Also if you listen to UKIP members and frontbenchers and members of their NEC you will hear them tell how little Bolton has actually done since his election as leader, never mind the damage this whole affair is having on UKIP and how it has turned UKIP into a laughing stock.  And these are the words of UKIPers.  he also claims to have spent Â£60,000 of his own money - Mick McGeogh last night was disparaging of that claim - having seen nothing spent other than expenses he'll get reimbursed for,  and oh yes - Bolton said the only thing he was asked to answer for at the NEC meeting was on marney - McGeogh said that that was actually a lie - at least two other serious issues were put to Bolton - so McGeogh said.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because UKIP are utterly and completely responsible for driving Cameron's weakness and stupidity in caving it to demands for a referendum on the EU - and hence they are responsible for splitting the country down the middle in a way that is very seriously damaging to our society; creating an angry split that will take a long time to heal.  And heal it cannot for as long as UKIP and their hard Brexit ilk continue to refuse to contemplate any form of compromise towards the views of the near 50% of the country who did not want to leave the EU. 16.1m people who might accept we are leaving the EU more easily were they to hear voices of compromise but who now hear loud and angry voices demanding a separation that could be very long lasting, damaging and difficult for our children, grandchildren and UK society as a whole.  

And this did not need to be.
		
Click to expand...


So what about Cameron's 'weakness' [and stupidity] that had him caving in to the SNP granting indyref....

I agree it's a bit of a novelty a PM granting the people their wishes...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because UKIP are utterly and completely responsible for driving Cameron's weakness and stupidity in caving it to demands for a referendum on the EU - and hence they are responsible for splitting the country down the middle in a way that is very seriously damaging to our society; creating an angry split that will take a long time to heal.  And heal it cannot for as long as UKIP and their hard Brexit ilk continue to refuse to contemplate any form of compromise towards the views of the near 50% of the country who did not want to leave the EU. 16.1m people who might accept we are leaving the EU more easily were they to hear voices of compromise but who now hear loud and angry voices demanding a separation that could be very long lasting, damaging and difficult for our children, grandchildren and UK society as a whole.  

And this did not need to be.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion.

Do you honestly believe a large number of Tory voters would have gone over to UKIP? I guess you do. I don't because quite simply that would have seen the Tories in opposition.

You are part of the angry split. You are as divisive as the hard line Leavers. I've accepted what is happening, and I don't have the emotional rhetoric with Leavers that I do with you, a fellow Remainer.

The UK will, in all probability, be diminished by leaving the EU but it won't go from 100% to 00%. And in time the UK will find a way to recover, and it will probably rejoin the EU within a generation. And it may even be better for leaving, once the trading partnerships with the rest of the world and the EU are finalised.

Think about it; we lose 10%-15% of a trading ability with the EU but pick up 10%-15% with the rest of the world, and at far better prices.

In terms of European cohesion and movement, inc. trade and services, it is disappointing but even as we 'speak' the EU is firming up a free trade deal with Brazil.... and yet it wants to punish the UK.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think she has only became his ex after she sent the messages. Not 100% sure but I thought she'd put them on Twitter and at the time was still his girlfriend.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. They also remained a couple until pressure was brought to bear, meaning he was happy to be with her and her views until it became bad for the party. Doesn't feel like there is much genuine about the separation and I suspect that when the party ditch him they will be back together.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			So what about Cameron's 'weakness' [and stupidity] that had him caving in to the SNP granting indyref....

I agree it's a bit of a novelty a PM granting the people their wishes...
		
Click to expand...

Whatabootery is generally tedious and in this case does not address the weakness of Cameron - besides it's a dodgy road to travel since whataboot Tory voters criticising out of hand May's grovelling to, and bribing of, the DUP for their support - remember this...

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...on-poster-ed-miliband-pocket-snp-alex-salmond


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			In your opinion.

Do you honestly believe a large number of Tory voters would have gone over to UKIP? I guess you do. I don't because quite simply that would have seen the Tories in opposition.

You are part of the angry split. You are as divisive as the hard line Leavers. I've accepted what is happening, and I don't have the emotional rhetoric with Leavers that I do with you, a fellow Remainer.

The UK will, in all probability, be diminished by leaving the EU but it won't go from 100% to 00%. And in time the UK will find a way to recover, and it will probably rejoin the EU within a generation. And it may even be better for leaving, once the trading partnerships with the rest of the world and the EU are finalised.

Think about it; we lose 10%-15% of a trading ability with the EU but pick up 10%-15% with the rest of the world, and at far better prices.

In terms of European cohesion and movement, inc. trade and services, it is disappointing but even as we 'speak' the EU is firming up a free trade deal with Brazil.... and yet it wants to punish the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely in my opinion - but I suspect that there is little debate on whether the split in the country is real of not; whether or not that split will be difficult to heal; whether or not there are likely to be short-medium term problems both social and economic following Brexit; and whether or not it will be our children who will have to live with it and deal with it.  Well done us.  Our children will love us.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			In your opinion.

Do you honestly believe a large number of Tory voters would have gone over to UKIP? I guess you do. I don't because quite simply that would have seen the Tories in opposition.

You are part of the angry split. You are as divisive as the hard line Leavers. I've accepted what is happening, and I don't have the emotional rhetoric with Leavers that I do with you, a fellow Remainer.

The UK will, in all probability, be diminished by leaving the EU but it won't go from 100% to 00%. And in time the UK will find a way to recover, and it will probably rejoin the EU within a generation. And it may even be better for leaving, once the trading partnerships with the rest of the world and the EU are finalised.

*Think about it; we lose 10%-15% of a trading ability with the EU but pick up 10%-15% with the rest of the world, and at far better prices.*

In terms of European cohesion and movement, inc. trade and services, it is disappointing but even as we 'speak' the EU is firming up a free trade deal with Brazil.... and yet it wants to punish the UK.
		
Click to expand...

But B - where is your evidence for this?  There is none.  All there is is assertion, wishing and hoping.  

And as I say - my concerns are more social than economic, when it transpires that the problems many poorer and more vulnerable in society suffer '_because_' of the EU do not go away; when it transpires that the same issues remain when we are out of the EU.  Who then to blame?  Well it can't be new immigrants from the EU;  clearly not enough will have left - so some need to go? and whataboot all these non-EU immigrants coming to the UK under the new trade deals struck by Liam Fox (where he and what he doing these days?)


----------



## drdel (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But B - where is your evidence for this?  There is none.  All there is is assertion, wishing and hoping.  

And as I say - my concerns are more social than economic, when it transpires that the problems many poorer and more vulnerable in society suffer '_because_' of the EU do not go away; when it transpires that the same issues remain when we are out of the EU.  Who then to blame?  Well it can't be new immigrants from the EU;  clearly not enough will have left - so some need to go? and whataboot all these non-EU immigrants coming to the UK under the new trade deals struck by Liam Fox (where he and what he doing these days?)
		
Click to expand...

While this thread is supposedly focussed on Farage you insist on making it another Brexit Art 50 rant - as happened to the 'PM' thread etc.!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			and whataboot all these non-EU immigrants coming to the UK under the new trade deals struck by Liam Fox (where he and what he doing these days?)
		
Click to expand...

Considering that two posts ago you said that whatabootery was generally tedious it's interesting that you'd use the phrase "whataboot" in this post. Is it only generally tedious when someone raises a point that is against what you believe but fine when you use it?

And why should there be more non EU migrants coming to the UK under new trade deals? The EU has trade deals with many non EU countries but free movement isn't included. Why do you think the UK will suddenly get more migrants because of a trade deal with Canada, India, Japan or anywhere else? Have you got inside information that we're going to allow free movement to every country that we do a trade deal with? Or are you, as you usually do, just trying to cause more of the division that you claim to want to heal?

Your answer will probably be because some countries have said that they want a relaxation of immigration controls for citizens of that country as part of a trade deal. That's fine and I want a new ferrari and Amber Heard, naked and greased up with baby oil, to be waiting in my bedroom tonight. Just because someone says they want something doesn't mean it's going to happen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			They got 1.8% of the vote at the GE, and no seats. I can't believe the air time that is given to this odious man and UKIP. They make a lot of noise, and its headline grabbing because the media tell us its headline grabbing.... honestly, I've long since written them off as a non-entity in British politics. The Leave party is, and was at the time of the vote, the Tories, voting 61% leave. Add the large number of Labour(35%), Libdem(32%) and that's where the overall Leave number came from.

UKIP generated less than 300,000 votes, yet Labour had over 4,000,000 Leave voters.

Why oh why do people focus on UKIP?
		
Click to expand...

Are you Jonathan Pie in disguise?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHebBuYmANc

P.S NSFW and heads up for anyone, he says much the same a Hobbit but swears a lot more, so don't click on the link if you will be offended.


----------



## IanM (Jan 23, 2018)

drdel said:



			While this thread is supposedly focussed on Farage you insist on making it another Brexit Art 50 rant - as happened to the 'PM' thread etc.!!
		
Click to expand...

...and the Prov1 versus the Pro V1x thread!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But B - where is your evidence for this?  There is none.  All there is is assertion, wishing and hoping.  

And as I say - my concerns are more social than economic, when it transpires that the problems many poorer and more vulnerable in society suffer '_because_' of the EU do not go away; when it transpires that the same issues remain when we are out of the EU.  Who then to blame?  Well it can't be new immigrants from the EU;  clearly not enough will have left - so some need to go? and whataboot all these non-EU immigrants coming to the UK under the new trade deals struck by Liam Fox (where he and what he doing these days?)
		
Click to expand...

My assertion is based on tariffs the EU currently imposes in some areas. Those tariffs for products we currently buy from outside the EU could quite easily disappear post-leave. And with virtually no steel making in the Uk and the removal of the 300+% EU tariff on Chinese steel imagine the drop in raw material costs.

But if weâ€™re going down the route of â€œprove it,â€ you prove the dire warnings. Donâ€™t forget all those doom mongers that said the UK would fall into recession immediately after the Leave vote. The BoE has admitted they got it wrong, and the IMF have admitted they got it wrong.... do you know more than those experts?

What about your dire warnings for the NHS? Our local hospital in Spain is suffering exactly the same staffing shortages. Itâ€™s a global shortage...

Truth is we donâ€™t know how this will really pan out yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Considering that two posts ago you said that whatabootery was generally tedious it's interesting that you'd use the phrase "whataboot" in this post. Is it only generally tedious when someone raises a point that is against what you believe but fine when you use it?

And why should there be more non EU migrants coming to the UK under new trade deals? The EU has trade deals with many non EU countries but free movement isn't included. Why do you think the UK will suddenly get more migrants because of a trade deal with Canada, India, Japan or anywhere else? Have you got inside information that we're going to allow free movement to every country that we do a trade deal with? Or are you, as you usually do, just trying to cause more of the division that you claim to want to heal?

Your answer will probably be because some countries have said that they want a relaxation of immigration controls for citizens of that country as part of a trade deal. That's fine and I want a new ferrari and Amber Heard, naked and greased up with baby oil, to be waiting in my bedroom tonight.* Just because someone says they want something doesn't mean it's going to happen.*

Click to expand...

How about India as a starter for ten

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-deal-diplomat-warning-yk-sinha-a8073516.html

And on the wider subject of post-Brexit immigration from the commonwealth and the subcontinent - expectations were set - some potentially disgruntled Leave voters out there

https://www.ft.com/content/94adcefa-1dd5-11e6-a7bc-ee846770ec15

And on *this *- you mean like all the great trade deals we will be striking under WTO rules - and May's deep and special relationship trade with the EU


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			My assertion is based on tariffs the EU currently imposes in some areas. Those tariffs for products we currently buy from outside the EU could quite easily disappear post-leave. And with virtually no steel making in the Uk and the removal of the 300+% EU tariff on Chinese steel imagine the drop in raw material costs.

But if weâ€™re going down the route of â€œprove it,â€ you prove the dire warnings. Donâ€™t forget all those doom mongers that said the UK would fall into recession immediately after the Leave vote. The BoE has admitted they got it wrong, and the IMF have admitted they got it wrong.... do you know more than those experts?

What about your dire warnings for the NHS? Our local hospital in Spain is suffering exactly the same staffing shortages. Itâ€™s a global shortage...

Truth is we donâ€™t know how this will really pan out yet.
		
Click to expand...

Whether I want to or not I cannot actually begin to consider acceptance of a compromise Brexit leave position when I don't have anything on the table that even vaguely addresses my concerns.  All I want is something from the government that looks like moves towards taking into consideration Remain voters concerns expressed before the vote and the concerns that remain and that as time goes on become ever closer to becoming real.  

But there is nothing.  All I hear coming the anti-Brexit way are angry shouts telling me to 'get over it'; 'shut up'; traitor; you moaning whinging loser.  Nice conciliatory language coming from the side who actually hold all the cards in the game and who need to hold out the olive branch.  

May seems to have managed to find the olive branch in respect of the exit deal for EU27 nationals living in the UK and the potential role for the ECJ in immigration matters - and that is a start - but that is for exiting.  I am hearing nothing on the terms of re-engagement - other than some say there should be no re-engagement.  And for me that is not good enough.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How about India as a starter for ten

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-deal-diplomat-warning-yk-sinha-a8073516.html

Click to expand...

So an Indian diplomat says they think Britain should accept more immigrants from India if they want a free trade deal and you decide that means that we will have more non-EU immigrants when we leave the EU. We're back to the Ferrari, Amber Heard and the baby oil again. Just because that's what one diplomat wants doesn't mean that's what will happen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2018)

What a moan-a-thon Farage on LBC was last night.  Leave voters really need to revise their accusation that it is those who voted Remain who are the moaners.  Boy oh boy - we are but beginners compared with the moaning anger and fury coming from the mouths of some Leave voters.  And does Nigel Farage encourage that in a big way - and so last night the target was the allegedly soft Brexiteer David Davis,  did he get stick from Farage and his callers on his performance in the Commons select committee yesterday.  

And did JR-M get painted as the saviour of Brexit receiving paudits for the way he attacked DD - and so JR-M becomes the only politician truly representing the views of the British People - choosing to ignore the fact that he doesn't - he represents a proportion (unknown) of 52% of the 72% who voted - but let's not go into that.

Great fun - but I am not laughing - this shambles is too serious for laughter  

(and that's a worry not a moan)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2018)

What a surprise - Farage thinks that the shooting in Florida is less to do with gun control than it is to do with failures in the FBI - buying the Trump tweet that has so angered so many in the States

_Very sad that the FBI missed all of the many signals sent out by the Florida school shooter. This is not acceptable. They are spending too much time trying to prove Russian collusion with the Trump campaign - there is no collusion. Get back to the basics and make us all proud!_

The first half of this is right, reasonable and justified criticism - but by then continuing in his own self-serving way he just undermines what was a fair criticism.  As if all 35,000 FBI employees are spending their every waking hour investigating Russian interference in the US electoral process.

And of course he takes this line to attack the FBI - his current bete noir - and to feeds the Fox Frenzy attack on  them.  And here in the UK we have our own home-based media-favorite apologist...Farage.


----------



## IanM (Feb 19, 2018)

4 out of the last 5 posts.................................... I feel obliged to put this here just to stop you winning an unwanted award!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2018)

IanM said:



			4 out of the last 5 posts.................................... I feel obliged to put this here just to stop you winning an unwanted award! 

Click to expand...

That's very kind and much appreciated...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2018)

Classic piece of twisting the truth from Farage this evening sucking up to Trump and self-justification for his support of Trump.  A  self-satisfied and delighted Farage states that the Mueller investigation *no longer considers* Trump a target for criminal action.  

But that is not what Mueller has said.

The truth is that Mueller has said that he is *not currently looking at* criminal action against Trump.  There is a very big difference and Mueller was very clear in making the distinction.  Mueller has stated that Trump is under investigation, but is not currently a criminal target of the probe.  Not that the truth mattered to Farage who gleefully proclaimed that this was justification for Trump claiming that the Russia collusion accusations were just a big fraud.

Thanks Nigel - you and that irresponsible idiot of a Foreign Secretary - the liar and the fool - the heroes of so many Leave voters and behind whom they trooped into the voting booth.  Makes you feel just so good.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 5, 2018)

Yup.sure does. Trump might have not been truthful to win but he sure as hell is doing what he said he would do if he got in power. 

Not like our lot that is in power. They all tell lies, they cheat us and NEVER do what we want them to do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Yup.sure does. Trump might have not been truthful to win but he sure as hell is doing what he said he would do if he got in power. 

Not like our lot that is in power. They all tell lies, they cheat us and NEVER do what we want them to do.
		
Click to expand...

Pity few actually believed he'd be stupid enough to go ahead with policies as little thought through as his - or more to the point that the GOP in Congress and the Senate would meekly go along with him. Meanwhile he goes ahead and the damage to the US economy and jobs is underway.  At some point the GOP are going to say 'no more'.

And Farage continues to spin the truth and lie.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks Nigel - you and that irresponsible idiot of a Foreign Secretary - the liar and the fool - the heroes of so many Leave voters
		
Click to expand...

If you seriously think that they are considered heroes by many leave voters then you are more of a fool than anyone !


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			If you seriously think that they are considered heroes by many leave voters then you are more of a fool than anyone !
		
Click to expand...


It suits his thought process - he has us all under the same heading.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			It suits his thought process - he has us all under the same heading.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Skier, it aggregates so many that he can be so rude to people who just happen to have a different opinion to himself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			If you seriously think that they are considered heroes by many leave voters then you are more of a fool than anyone !
		
Click to expand...

really - methinks you must have been living in a monastery if you did not hear the clamour around Johnson and Farage during the referendum - and the clamour that was for Johnson to become PM...thankfully Gove did for him.

And why suggest that I am a fool...I am simply making an observation about what I have seen and heard from a lot of Leave voters over the last 18months about Farage and johnson.  I don't think that merits placing me in the 'fool' camp - but hey - if that tickles yer tummy feel free - it's an easy dismissal that others can hang their hat on and join in...

But it is still a pity you choose to call me a rude fool.


----------



## drdel (Apr 5, 2018)

SILH - have ever met Farage or Johnson? I, suspect not, yet you are able to make these categorical statements from behind the keyboard. I thought that to call someone a liar came close to being the wrong side of slander and/or libel.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			really - methinks you must have been living in a monastery if you did not hear the clamour around Johnson and Farage during the referendum - and the clamour that was for Johnson to become PM...thankfully Gove did for him.

And why suggest that I am a fool...I am simply making an observation about what I have seen and heard from a lot of Leave voters over the last 18months about Farage and johnson.  I don't think that merits placing me in the 'fool' camp - but hey - if that tickles yer tummy feel free - it's an easy dismissal that others can hang their hat on and join in...

But it is still a pity you choose to call me a rude fool.
		
Click to expand...

Go back and look at the insults that you have used to describe Brexiteers,  Members of Parliament and others and I suspect many forum members consider your continued insults to us Brexiteers to be the those of a foolish person. 

However,  I didn't say 'rude fool' but as usual SILH don't let the facts get in the way!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2018)

He uses the Corbyn defence. 

He didn't say it, just repeating what others have said. Cut and paste merchant, no thoughts of his own it appears.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			He uses the Corbyn defence. 

He didn't say it, just repeating what others have said. Cut and paste merchant, no thoughts of his own it appears.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

 I only dip into this thread from time to time and am disappointed  to see that the person who espouses Christian virtues can be as rude about MP's, voters and others as he chooses, especially when he is less than critical about, for me , something much more worrying than Brexit  - the abuse of children, and others, within religious circles.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2018)

Have you ever been to the Bible Belt.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Have you ever been to the Bible Belt.
		
Click to expand...

I read the book once but cant stand novels


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			He uses the Corbyn defence. 

He didn't say it, just repeating what others have said. Cut and paste merchant, no thoughts of his own it appears.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Spot on.

 I only dip into this thread from time to time and am disappointed  to see that the person who espouses Christian virtues can be as rude about MP's, voters and others as he chooses, especially when he is less than critical about, for me , something much more worrying than Brexit  - the abuse of children, and others, within religious circles.
		
Click to expand...

Bravo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			really - methinks you must have been living in a monastery if you did not hear the clamour around Johnson and Farage during the referendum - and the clamour that was for Johnson to become PM...thankfully Gove did for him.

And why suggest that I am a fool...I am simply making an observation about what I have seen and heard from a lot of Leave voters over the last 18months about Farage and johnson.  I don't think that merits placing me in the 'fool' camp - but hey - if that tickles yer tummy feel free - it's an easy dismissal that others can hang their hat on and join in...

*But it is still a pity you choose to call me a rude fool.*

Click to expand...

Perhaps you could point us to the post where chrisd says that as I appear to be missing it?

Had he called you a rude fool I would certainly back the rude part; your behaviour towards those who chose to vote differently to you has been despicable and disgraceful, more so because of the supposed Christian values you claim to have.   I am amazed that it is allowed to continue on here considering what others have been banned for.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			really - methinks you must have been living in a monastery if you did not hear the clamour around Johnson and Farage during the referendum - and the clamour that was for Johnson to become PM...thankfully Gove did for him.
		
Click to expand...

Neither Johnson nor Farage defined the Leave campaign, only elements of it. One used it as a vehicle for his own personal political ambitions, and the other is just white noise given too much 'air time.'

You continually raise the issue of immigration as the main issue around Leave, yet how often have you heard anti-federalism as a significant reason. You might be hearing the immigration issue on LBC, that has a 'readership' of 2 million, but the main reason I hear talked about is control and anti-federalism.

As for social cohesion; that hasn't existed my living memory. The have's and the have not's have defined social cohesion for as long as I can remember. Areas of towns being no-go areas, whilst other areas being trimmed hedges and long drives - did those areas ever mix? And the EU has never lifted those out of a poverty trap. The EU utopia you speak of has never existed, just as the non-EU utopia doesn't exist.


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2018)

I find not rising to repetitive postings on threads like this is more productive


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			I find not rising to repetitive postings on threads like this is more productive
		
Click to expand...

which is exactly what posts #511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516, #517 and #519 are. Good spot.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			which is exactly what posts #511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516, #517 and #519 are. Good spot.
		
Click to expand...

Repetition based on your continual postings. #majorironyalert.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			which is exactly what posts #511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516, #517 and #519 are. Good spot.
		
Click to expand...

Now that did make me chuckle.......


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2018)

In the fullness of time... 
When history gets written...

I doubt Nige will even get a full sentence of acknowledgment...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			which is exactly what posts #511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516, #517 and #519 are. Good spot.
		
Click to expand...

No apology for getting the "rude fool" bit wrong. ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			No apology for getting the "rude fool" bit wrong. ?
		
Click to expand...

D on't be silly, there's a good chap.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			D on't be silly, there's a good chap.  

Click to expand...

Sorry, forgot that's never gonna happen


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			which is exactly what posts #511, #512, #513, #514, #515, #516, #517 and #519 are. Good spot.
		
Click to expand...

Still chuckling [part two].


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			No apology for getting the "rude fool" bit wrong. ?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a minute. Now I find SILH's continued ramblings as annoying as anyone. However, in 2 consecutive posts you called him a) a fool, and b) rude. 

I'm not really sure why you've taken offence when it was stated that you called him a rude fool.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Hang on a minute. Now I find SILH's continued ramblings as annoying as anyone. However, in 2 consecutive posts you called him a) a fool, and b) rude. 

I'm not really sure why you've taken offence when it was stated that you called him a rude fool.
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere did I join the two words together which was my point and I only called him out as a foolish person IF he really believed that BJ and NF were considered HEROES by Brexiteers which I believe is patently NOT the case. As a Brexiteer I've long since stopped worrying about how rude SILH's posts are about me and the majority of voters. 

I can assure you that I have not taken real offence, in fact, like you,  I just find the posts he writes, (that I bother to read), almost always annoying, but if he can be pedantic (but usually wrong) in post after post about Bexit then I feel I'm able to point out that nowhere did I actually call him a "rude fool"


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Nowhere did I join the two words together which was my point and I only called him out as a foolish person IF he really believed that BJ and NF were considered HEROES by Brexiteers which I believe is patently NOT the case. As a Brexiteer I've long since stopped worrying about how rude SILH's posts are about me and the majority of voters. 

I can assure you that I have not taken real offence, in fact, like you,  I just find the posts he writes, (that I bother to read), almost always annoying, but if he can be pedantic (but usually wrong) in post after post about Bexit then I feel I'm able to point out that nowhere did I actually call him a "rude fool"
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; 

That's the most "hair-splitting" response ever. You called him rude and a fool, but not a rude fool. Have you ever considered working in politics?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			&#128514; 

That's the most "hair-splitting" response ever. You called him rude and a fool, but not a rude fool. Have you ever considered working in politics? 

Click to expand...

But you agree that I didn't call him a "rude fool" ?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But you agree that I didn't call him a "rude fool" ?
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll have to agree to disagree mate &#128077;

Now if you ask me whether I think he can be a rude fool &#128521;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2018)

So we have Farage opining on the proposed flying of the cross of St George in Downing St.  Of course he thinks it should not be done as it would only play into the hands of _'those who want to break up the UK'_.  

You can always depend upon Farage to foment division and disagreement - that is his self-proclaimed self-important place in the political firmament - not in the elite but with the elite.  Gloating over the difficult issues faced by EU/Europe - especially Merkel - delighting in telling all of the problems facing the EU/Europe - wishing for the EU to collapse - and pretending that none of it will be the responsibility of the UK.  

Chortling away as if this mess is all a big laugh and nothing to do with him - unless he chooses it to be to do with him.  He is one very odious person.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we have Farage opining on the proposed flying of the cross of St George in Downing St.  Of course he thinks it should not be done as it would only play into the hands of _'those who want to break up the UK'_.  

You can always depend upon Farage to foment division and disagreement - that is his self-proclaimed self-important place in the political firmament - not in the elite but with the elite.  Gloating over the difficult issues faced by EU/Europe - especially Merkel - delighting in telling all of the problems facing the EU/Europe - wishing for the EU to collapse - and pretending that none of it will be the responsibility of the UK.  

Chortling away as if this mess is all a big laugh and nothing to do with him - unless he chooses it to be to do with him.  He is one very odious person.
		
Click to expand...

If the EU is in crisis, just maybe Farage got it right. Why would you want to Remain attached to a lame duck that sucks the wealth out of the UK.


----------



## IanM (Jun 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we have Farage opining on the proposed flying of the cross of St George in Downing St.  Of course he thinks it should not be done as it would only play into the hands of _'those who want to break up the UK'_.  

You can always depend upon Farage to foment division and disagreement - that is his self-proclaimed self-important place in the political firmament - not in the elite but with the elite.  Gloating over the difficult issues faced by EU/Europe - especially Merkel - delighting in telling all of the problems facing the EU/Europe - wishing for the EU to collapse - and pretending that none of it will be the responsibility of the UK.  

Chortling away as if this mess is all a big laugh and nothing to do with him - unless he chooses it to be to do with him.  He is one very odious person.
		
Click to expand...

Farage is gloating......because he has been warning Brussels of this for many many years.  Theyâ€™ve ignored him or insulted him the whole time.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So we have Farage opining on the proposed flying of the cross of St George in Downing St.  Of course he thinks it should not be done as it would only play into the hands of _'those who want to break up the UK'_.  

You can always depend upon Farage to foment division and disagreement - that is his self-proclaimed self-important place in the political firmament - not in the elite but with the elite.  Gloating over the difficult issues faced by EU/Europe - especially Merkel - delighting in telling all of the problems facing the EU/Europe - wishing for the EU to collapse - and pretending that none of it will be the responsibility of the UK.  

Chortling away as if this mess is all a big laugh and nothing to do with him - unless he chooses it to be to do with him.  He is one very odious person.
		
Click to expand...

Oh! The irony.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 29, 2018)

Head of the EU warns that the EU is on the verge of collapse and its all Nige's fault.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Head of the EU warns that the EU is on the verge of collapse and its all Nige's fault. 

Click to expand...

Which Head of the EU was that as I'm not hearing anyone say that it's all Farage's fault.

It is true that Farage takes great pleasure out of the prospect of collapse.  Indeed he laughs at the prospect - and whatever you might think of the EU I suggest that it's collapse would not be good for a post-Brexit UK...so not something we should be laughing about or indeed pretending would be a good thing.  I could suggest that rather than us find the UK take actions that go towards precipitating rifts in, and even possible collapse of, the EU - it is might actually be beneficial to the UK to support the EU as fully as possible in resolving it's issues so that the EU27 is stable, coherent and successful, and a pleasant and supportive neighbour to have.

But no - having none of that - the schadenfreude of Farage can be almost sickening to listen to - but then Farage is not a decent and honest person.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which Head of the EU was that as I'm not hearing anyone say that it's all Farage's fault.

It is true that Farage takes great pleasure out of the prospect of collapse.  Indeed he laughs at the prospect - and whatever you might think of the EU I suggest that it's collapse would not be good for a post-Brexit UK...so not something we should be laughing about or indeed pretending would be a good thing.  I could suggest that rather than us find the UK take actions that go towards precipitating rifts in, and even possible collapse of, the EU - it is might actually be beneficial to the UK to support the EU as fully as possible in resolving it's issues so that the EU27 is stable, coherent and successful, and a pleasant and supportive neighbour to have.

But no - having none of that - the schadenfreude of Farage can be almost sickening to listen to - but then Farage is not a decent and honest person.
		
Click to expand...

If an establishmaent has done nothing but mock what you say, something that others agree with what you are saying. Then am quite sure that he would have some self gratification because of the way things are panning out, as he said. Now lets look at it another way. If the pigs that have the snout in the trough had actually listened a little bit. The EU would not be in the mess it is now. 
Keep talking Nigel &#128077;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2019)

With him declaring that he is not going to stand for Westminster in the coming GE - is he frit?  I've got no idea what he's up to - unless he sees this as his shortcut route to a knighthood and/or the Lords.  He has been instrumental in getting the country into the mess we are in, and now prefers it seems to stand to the side stoking the fire and to not put himself up to be 'judged' by the electorate.  My disdain for the guy has almost no bounds.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With him declaring that he is not going to stand for Westminster in the coming GE - is he frit?  I've got no idea what he's up to - unless he sees this as his shortcut route to a knighthood and/or the Lords.  He has been instrumental in getting the country into the mess we are in, and now prefers it seems to stand to the side stoking the fire and to not put himself up to be 'judged' by the electorate.  My disdain for the guy has almost no bounds.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t be a member of Parliament when your a German citizen ... yup create a mess and then actually leave, ironically to an EU country.


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With him declaring that he is not going to stand for Westminster in the coming GE - is he frit?  I've got no idea what he's up to - unless he sees this as his shortcut route to a knighthood and/or the Lords.  He has been instrumental in getting the country into the mess we are in, and now prefers it seems to stand to the side stoking the fire and to not put himself up to be 'judged' by the electorate.  My disdain for the guy has almost no bounds.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll still sleep well at night despite that devastating news


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With him declaring that he is not going to stand for Westminster in the coming GE - is he frit?  I've got no idea what he's up to - unless he sees this as his shortcut route to a knighthood and/or the Lords.  He has been instrumental in getting the country into the mess we are in, and now prefers it seems to stand to the side stoking the fire and to not put himself up to be 'judged' by the electorate.  My disdain for the guy has almost no bounds.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, he's the self obsessed leader this country currently deserves based on current behavior.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest, he's the self obsessed leader this country currently deserves based on current behavior.
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t say that ... itâ€™s upsetting my karma


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2019)

So do we see a fading of the shining star - with four MEPs today leaving Forage Ltd and encouraging voters to vote Conservative in the GE.  I can't say I feel any dismay whatsoever...indeed suggestions of an appearance of the silver lining I have hoped for around the cloud of a Johnson Premiership.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2019)

Four MEPs exiting Forage Ltd? According to the CEO - no big deal - the four are Never Faragers (he didn't tweet that - but he might do...)


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 5, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So do we see a fading of the shining star - with four MEPs today leaving Forage Ltd and encouraging voters to vote Conservative in the GE.  I can't say I feel any dismay whatsoever...indeed suggestions of an appearance of the silver lining I have hoped for around the cloud of a Johnson Premiership.
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you just say what you want to say without all this stupid amateur dramatic language. It sounds petty and desperate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Why dont you just say what you want to say without all this stupid amateur dramatic language. It sounds petty and desperate.
		
Click to expand...

What is not clear about what I posted...

The Brexit Party is not a normal membership party - my understanding is that there are three actual members - everyone else paying their subs are registered supporters - but have no voting rights or direct influence on party policy.  In that way TBP is not unlike a business, with Farage as CEO; the 2nd member being the party 'treasurer' aka Finance Director; the 3rd being the 'Nominating Officer' aka Operations & HR Director.  So we have Farage Ltd.

And I think silver linings to clouds are well understood.

I have said for some time that I could - albeit with difficulty - swallow Brexit and a Tory Party government - preferably with a.n.other than Johnson as PM - were that to see very limited Westminster representation, and hopefully the eventual demise, of Farage Ltd. aka The Brexit Party.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2019)

I think its quite obvious what SR is getting at.....



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So do we see a fading of the shining star - with four MEPs today leaving Forage Ltd and encouraging voters to vote Conservative in the GE.  I can't say I feel any dismay whatsoever...indeed suggestions of an appearance of the silver lining I have hoped for around the cloud of a Johnson Premiership.
		
Click to expand...

☝️Thats absolute waffle and talking in nonsensical terms that is only clear to you, meaning most people see it as another of your ramblings that adds nothing to debate..



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What is not clear about what I posted...

The Brexit Party is not a normal membership party - my understanding is that there are three actual members - everyone else paying their subs are registered supporters - but have no voting rights or direct influence on party policy.  In that way TBP is not unlike a business, with Farage as CEO; the 2nd member being the party 'treasurer' aka Finance Director; the 3rd being the 'Nominating Officer' aka Operations & HR Director.  So we have Farage Ltd.

And I think silver linings to clouds are well understood.
		
Click to expand...

☝️Thats actually saying what you meant in the first place and adds interest to the discussion and a new view point that perhaps some of us didn't know. Of which im one of those that wasn't aware of that about Brexit party, mainly because I've no interest in them or their politics as a voter, but find it interesting that you've pointed it out..

Simple lesson here say what you mean and it adds a good  view point, post ramblings and most will over look it or ridicule it 👍


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think its quite obvious what SR is getting at.....


☝️Thats absolute waffle and talking in nonsensical terms that is only clear to you, meaning most people see it as another of your ramblings that adds nothing to debate..


☝️Thats actually saying what you meant in the first place and adds interest to the discussion and a new view point that perhaps some of us didn't know. Of which im one of those that wasn't aware of that about Brexit party, mainly because I've no interest in them or their politics as a voter, but find it interesting that you've pointed it out..

Simple lesson here say what you mean and it adds a good  view point, post ramblings and most will over look it or ridicule it 👍
		
Click to expand...

I agree, well other than the last line that let it down.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 13, 2019)

What next for big Nige? 
Soon to lose job as MEP,  no seats for the brexit party, Boris getting brexit done...
Fade into obscurity hopefully.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What next for big Nige? 
Soon to lose job as MEP,  no seats for the brexit party, Boris getting brexit done...
Fade into obscurity hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

A nice comfy seat in the Lords.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 13, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			A nice comfy seat in the Lords.
		
Click to expand...

😂
#unelected


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What next for big Nige?
Soon to lose job as MEP,  no seats for the brexit party, Boris getting brexit done...
Fade into obscurity hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

He announced last week he’s dropping the brexit party and creating  “The Reform Party”


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			😂
#unelected
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, thats the way it works old fruit.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He announced last week he’s dropping the brexit party and creating  “The Reform Party”
		
Click to expand...

which Billionaire wants to reform something then??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			which Billionaire wants to reform something then??

Click to expand...

He’s publicly stated he’s against Boris’s deal and the “Stamp my feet and try something else” party doesn’t quite fit.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2019)

Worrying thing is I actually agree with a part of what he is saying for changes to the voting system. Can you image that, a Farage party being one of the options I don't immediately dismiss in an election.  Funny old world.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 14, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



*Worrying thing is I actually agree with a part of what he is saying for changes to the voting system*. Can you image that, a Farage party being one of the options I don't immediately dismiss in an election.  Funny old world.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, never thought I'd agree with anything he says, but the part about how the voting systems set up I do😯


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Same here, never thought I'd agree with anything he says, but the part about how the voting systems set up I do😯
		
Click to expand...

Get you tinfoil hat on don’t let him in, he only started moaning after 7-8 failed attempts to become an MP.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Get you tinfoil hat on don’t let him in, he only started moaning after 7-8 failed attempts to become an MP.

Click to expand...

I know he's a chancer and parties standing in one specific region skew them a but, but as can be seen from these stats about how many votes were needed for 1 MP in the election, it needs reform. 1st past the post is great for a horse race, not so good for feeling that your voice is always heard in elections.


864,743 to elect the lone Green MP
642,303 votes for zero Brexit Party MPs
334,122 to elect each Liberal Democrat
50,817 to elect each Labour MP
38,300 votes to elect each Conservative MP
38,316 to elect each Plaid Cymru MP
25,882 to elect each SNP MP


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 14, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know he's a chancer and parties standing in one specific region skew them a but, but as can be seen from these stats about how many votes were needed for 1 MP in the election, it needs reform. 1st past the post is great for a horse race, not so good for feeling that your voice is always heard in elections.


864,743 to elect the lone Green MP
642,303 votes for zero Brexit Party MPs
334,122 to elect each Liberal Democrat
50,817 to elect each Labour MP
38,300 votes to elect each Conservative MP
38,316 to elect each Plaid Cymru MP
25,882 to elect each SNP MP


Click to expand...

If i was the labour party i would be sending Farage a Xmas card. Coz some of the results i saw, the votes that Brexit party took would not of gone to Labour but the Tories. those 642,303 votes going to brexit rather than Tories, my god labour would of been obliterated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If i was the labour party i would be sending Farage a Xmas card. Coz some of the results i saw, the votes that Brexit party took would not of gone to Labour but the Tories. those 642,303 votes going to brexit rather than Tories, my god labour would of been obliterated.
		
Click to expand...

I’d disagree, talking to people around here they would never ever vote tory, they’d rather not vote. The Brexit Party gave them an out clause, ie, voted Leave, not happy with Labour, the choice until Brexit Party came along was easy, they weren’t going to vote.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know he's a chancer and parties standing in one specific region skew them a but, but as can be seen from these stats about how many votes were needed for 1 MP in the election, it needs reform. 1st past the post is great for a horse race, not so good for feeling that your voice is always heard in elections.


864,743 to elect the lone Green MP
642,303 votes for zero Brexit Party MPs
334,122 to elect each Liberal Democrat
50,817 to elect each Labour MP
38,300 votes to elect each Conservative MP
38,316 to elect each Plaid Cymru MP
25,882 to elect each SNP MP


Click to expand...

I understand that and I can see both sides of the FPTP system, but everyone standing for election in any area, knew and knows what is required, if he wants change, go with a mainstream party and chang...........oops, forgot, he tried that


----------



## Skypilot (Dec 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Like him or loath him, you cannot argue that he has been instrumental in shaping Uk politics for the next few years.
		
Click to expand...

Brexiteers should bow down in gratitude to him.
It was his campaigning under UKIP that scared Cameron into offering the referendum that started this whole crazy business


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2019)

Hopefully the leaders of the Green Party will now get more exposure in the media (esp TV and Radio) than Farage.  They have more votes and an MP...he's got a great opinion of himself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2019)

No honour for Farage.  Good - rare has there been such a divisive character in British politics. Besides did he not claim he had been offered a peerage by Johnson prior to the GE and has said that he would not accept any honour.  So what’s the fuss about him not being awarded one in the NY Ho ours List. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-peerage-election-boris-johnson-a9198996.html

Note that I see Blair as being decisive over one decision - Iraq.  Farage has been divisive - and deliberately so - for years and in a way that has been damaging to the country by creating an angry split in and between people in a way that Blair was nowhere near doing.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Farage has been divisive - and deliberately so - for years and in a way that has been damaging to the country by creating an angry split in and between people in a way that Blair was nowhere near doing.
		
Click to expand...

I really do wish you'd stop telling us how angry we are.
And if a few are angry, you're just making it worse by reminding them.
Step away from the rubbish in the media and get on with your life, and stop worrying about something you have no control over, it can't be good for your health


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No honour for Farage.  Good - rare has there been such a divisive character in British politics. Besides did he not claim he had been offered a peerage by Johnson prior to the GE and has said that he would not accept any honour.  So what’s the fuss about him not being awarded one in the NY Ho ours List.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-peerage-election-boris-johnson-a9198996.html

Note that I see Blair as being decisive over one decision - Iraq.  Farage has been divisive - and deliberately so - for years and in a way that has been damaging to the country by creating an angry split in and between people in a way that Blair was nowhere near doing.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with you over Farage, though i don't obsess over him, I feel Blair has caused more damage, lasting damage.

How many members of the British armed forces lost their lives, or continue to suffer, because of Blair's decision to go into Iraq AND Afghanistan? How many terror attacks have occurred in the UK, and how many British citizens have lost their lives or been injured because of Blair's foreign policy? And how many more will lose their lives to terror attacks

Whilst I  detest Farage's politics, I feel Blair should be in prison. The US and the UK jumped the gun with the Iraq war. It was never UN sanctioned.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No honour for Farage.  Good - rare has there been such a divisive character in British politics. Besides did he not claim he had been offered a peerage by Johnson prior to the GE and has said that he would not accept any honour.  So what’s the fuss about him not being awarded one in the NY Ho ours List.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-peerage-election-boris-johnson-a9198996.html

Note that I see Blair as being decisive over one decision - Iraq.  Farage has been divisive - and deliberately so - for years and in a way that has been damaging to the country by creating an angry split in and between people in a way that Blair was nowhere near doing.
		
Click to expand...

None more angry than you, though. 
If it isn't Johnson, it's Trump and if it isn't him it's Farage.
I bet you play ". Eeny , meany, miney mo" before you decide which to have a pop at.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 29, 2019)

I notice IDS got his Empire gong though.

Seemingly he has 48 hours to complete the following tasks before he can claim his benefit.
Prove he is a UK citizen.
Travel to Peterborough to fill in a complicated form.
Be able to recite off memory Tam o' Shanter.
Drink a pint of John Smiths in a oner 
Know the third verse of God Save the Queen.
Know the names of the Scarlets front row.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2019)

If you don’t like SILH’s post’s, put him on ignore, more people seem to react to his posts telling him not to react while reacting themselves.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 29, 2019)

A petition to stop ids getting a knighthood is gathering pace..
https://www.change.org/p/uk-governm...t-to-iain-duncan-smith-receiving-a-knighthood


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Whilst I agree with you over Farage, though i don't obsess over him, I feel Blair has caused more damage, lasting damage.

How many members of the British armed forces lost their lives, or continue to suffer, because of Blair's decision to go into Iraq AND Afghanistan? How many terror attacks have occurred in the UK, and how many British citizens have lost their lives or been injured because of Blair's foreign policy? And how many more will lose their lives to terror attacks

Whilst I  detest Farage's politics, I feel Blair should be in prison. The US and the UK jumped the gun with the Iraq war. It was never UN sanctioned.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I have sympathy with your view re Blair, I would argue that it's too early to say whether the effects of Farage et al are as bad as a whole or not.
Also whilst we may know what the outcome of Blair is now, we dont really know what we may be dealing with now if they hadnt done what they did.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2019)

Farage holds views that he is honest about but he is always being portrayed as a far right racist neo Natzi, I just dont see him this way. Do his views on controlling immigration make him a racist? does his desire to get the UK out of the EU make him a Natzi?
The Media and Socialists do what they always do when someone has a political outlook that runs contrary to their own they start their campaign of dirty tricks and brain washing so that anyone who dares to align themselves with him will have the stuff that tends to stick thrown at them.
I hear these generic accusations but very few actual facts other than petty irrevelences and the Tommy Robinson card being rolled out ad nausiem.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 29, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			A petition to stop ids getting a knighthood is gathering pace..
https://www.change.org/p/uk-governm...t-to-iain-duncan-smith-receiving-a-knighthood

Click to expand...

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 29, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Farage holds views that he is honest about but he is always being portrayed as a far right racist neo Natzi, I just dont see him this way. Do his views on controlling immigration make him a racist? does his desire to get the UK out of the EU make him a Natzi?
The Media and Socialists do what they always do when someone has a political outlook that runs contrary to their own they start their campaign of dirty tricks and brain washing so that anyone who dares to align themselves with him will have the stuff that tends to stick thrown at them.
I hear these generic accusations but very few actual facts other than petty irrevelences and the Tommy Robinson card being rolled out ad nausiem.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I can say to defend your stance is that Hitler and Mussolini blinded people, too.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No honour for Farage.  Good.
		
Click to expand...

Bercow denied a peerage, first retiring Speaker not to get one for over 200 years I understand  - double good, the weasel!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The only thing I can say to defend your stance is that Hitler and Mussolini blinded people, too.
		
Click to expand...

Lol.... you make it too easy!😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The only thing I can say to defend your stance is that Hitler and Mussolini blinded people, too.
		
Click to expand...

Read this article Marc, and pay particular notice of the last paragraph....it’s aimed at people like you (and your not alone, so don’t feel too foolish) that shout “Nazi” or “Facist” instead of “your wrong” or “I disagree”

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/theh...ist-and-Nazi-Democrats-betray-our-history?amp


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The only thing I can say to defend your stance is that Hitler and Mussolini blinded people, too.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically I think you just proved me correct.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Read this article Marc, and pay particular notice of the last paragraph....it’s aimed at people like you (and your not alone, so don’t feel too foolish) that shout “Nazi” or “Facist” instead of “your wrong” or “I disagree”

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/theh...ist-and-Nazi-Democrats-betray-our-history?amp

Click to expand...

Absolutely! Condemnation without logical argument is the antipathies of reasoned debate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2020)

Loving hearing _Man for all Brexiters_ _but Struggling to find Relevance Today_ - Nigel Farage - thrashing around in his LBC programme wondering why the journalists and media aren't hammering Hancock for his testing numbers - delivered and capacity...and just about everything he can think of to criticise the govenrment.

His programme should be essential listening for all Brexiters who hung off his every utterance back then - and can now hear him moaning about Hancock; Johnson; testing; tracing; the tracing app; massive, massive data concerns; and ending (or not) of lockdown etc.

But would the Farage-loving Brexiters criticise him as they would criticise such as I or the BBC) were we to ever ask such challenging questions...?  Well maybe they would.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Loving hearing _Man for all Brexiters_ _but Struggling to find Relevance Today_ - Nigel Farage - thrashing around in his LBC programme wondering why the journalists and media aren't hammering Hancock for his testing numbers - delivered and capacity...and just about everything he can think of to criticise the govenrment.

His programme should be essential listening for all Brexiters who hung off his every utterance back then - and can now hear him moaning about Hancock; testing; tracing; the tracing app; massive, massive data concerns; and ending (or not) of lockdown etc.  

But would the Farage-loving Brexiters criticise *him *as they would criticise *such as I* (or the BBC) were I to ask such challenging questions...?  Well maybe they would.  

Click to expand...

Whoa Neddy!

He was never the Man for all Brexiteers. I dare say if you put a survey up here asking all those Brexit voters whether or not they were Farage fan boys you might well be very surprised by the outcome. At the very least you will find out that your "for all Brexiteers" is a million miles away from being accurate.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2020)

Please.........let us deal with this flaming virus before taking on the additional burden that Brexit will cause to the UK.
As for Farage......just let sleeping dogs lie.
Not just yesterday's man but never was man.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Please.........let us deal with this flaming virus before taking on the additional burden that Brexit will cause to the UK.
As for Farage......just let sleeping dogs lie.
Not just yesterday's man but never was man.
		
Click to expand...

If we give Farage 'oxygen' he will continue to spout his stuff. I'm all for just turning away when he speaks. If enough do it, his employers will look for someone else. Can't remember the last time I heard him speak ir read about him.... its working.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			If we give Farage 'oxygen' he will continue to spout his stuff. I'm all for just turning away when he speaks. If enough do it, his employers will look for someone else. Can't remember the last time I heard him speak ir read about him.... its working.
		
Click to expand...

That's because you dont hang around talk radio stations like LBC. It takes a certain kind of fixation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2020)

There hasn't been a post on here for 4 months. He has been forgotten and ignored, he is yesterday's man desperate to be heard. If people actively choose to listen to him it just encourages him further and more fool them if it brings him back into the public eye.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2020)

He's still spouting his stuff nightly on LBC to his adoring audience - and unfortunately they are many.  And they are listening.

And so this evening - as I haven't had a chance to turn him off as he trails his programme - he leads with XXXX folks coming into the UK when the pandemic was new in the UK and only YYY were tested..._'Don't you think the government should apologise'.  _And as usual he is criticising the press for not asking critical questions of Raab this evening.

And topic #2 - ah - Brexit - he's on about something positive for UK once we have left.  I'm about to switch off before he starts

But beautifully he is still playing Trump's introducing him way back then_ 'Mr Nigel Farage'_.  And he foloows that with 'Thankyou Donald'  

He must be thinking that his future lies with the Orange Man across the Water.

CLICK!  And he's Gone.  Whoever thought it worthwhile giving this guy airtime.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whoever thought it worthwhile giving this guy airtime.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously must have some love of him, this thread was dormant until you brought him back.
Or is it you feel you have to make comment on everything that goes on, is broadcast or shown to us and around the World?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 5, 2020)

I always liked Nigel as a British sounding name, but as for Brexit, it's really none of my business.

My job is to come up with a catchy shortened name for Blue State Exit.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 5, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I always liked Nigel as a British sounding name, but as for Brexit, it's really none of my business.

My job is to come up with a catchy shortened name for Blue State Exit.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to my son in Chicago Sunday, hes just recieved his Trump cheque. Did you get yours?


----------



## backwoodsman (May 6, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I always liked Nigel as a British sounding name, but as for Brexit, it's really none of my business.

My job is to come up with a catchy shortened name for Blue State Exit.
		
Click to expand...

Just go for BluSex ...


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I always liked Nigel as a British sounding name, but as for Brexit, it's really none of my business.

My job is to come up with a catchy shortened name for Blue State Exit.
		
Click to expand...

How about BS Exit? Aka Trump losing the election! (Unfortunately unlikely imo, but worth hoping for).
Won't totally stop the BS, but would certainly seem likely to reduce it, a worthy achievement imo!

Btw. I do get what you mean by Blue State; just aiming it at a (possibly) smallercloser (timewise) target.


----------



## Old Skier (May 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He's still spouting his stuff nightly on LBC to his adoring audience - and unfortunately they are many.  And they are listening.

And so this evening - as I haven't had a chance to turn him off as he trails his programme - he leads with XXXX folks coming into the UK when the pandemic was new in the UK and only YYY were tested..._'Don't you think the government should apologise'.  _And as usual he is criticising the press for not asking critical questions of Raab this evening.

And topic #2 - ah - Brexit - he's on about something positive for UK once we have left.  I'm about to switch off before he starts

But beautifully he is still playing Trump's introducing him way back then_ 'Mr Nigel Farage'_.  And he foloows that with 'Thankyou Donald'  

He must be thinking that his future lies with the Orange Man across the Water.

CLICK!  And he's Gone.  Whoever thought it worthwhile giving this guy airtime.
		
Click to expand...

And there are the rant brigade out there listening to him.  

You continue to spout your prejudices by suggesting that you had to be a Farage fan to want Brexit. Bit like those who voted Tory this time aren't  right wing fanatics as suggested by some forums members.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			And there are the rant brigade out there listening to him. 

You continue to spout your prejudices *by suggesting that you had to be a Farage fan to want Brexit.* Bit like those who voted Tory this time aren't  right wing fanatics as suggested by some forums members.
		
Click to expand...

Never suggested such a thing - and it's obviously completely not the case.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2020)

I was wondering why Farage was missing from LBC - at least towards the end of the week - then I learned that Trump had got him into the US without the need for quarantine so that he could be part of Trump's warm-up act to the vast throngs who were going to be at the outside overflow event in Tulsa.  Except the overflow event was cancelled as they could only 1/3rd fill the main venue.  

Ach poor Nigel.  Think he needs to kick-start the Brexit Party to make sure Johnson doesn't do anything slippy-slidey over the Brexit transition period - Farage needs to find a purpose in life other than continually criticising Johnson over almost everything Johnson and the Tories currently do.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was wondering why Farage was missing from LBC - at least towards the end of the week - then I learned that Trump had got him into the US without the need for quarantine so that he could be part of Trump's warm-up act to the vast throngs who were going to be at the outside overflow event in Tulsa.  Except the overflow event was cancelled as they could only 1/3rd fill the main venue. 

Ach poor Nigel.  Think he needs to kick-start the Brexit Party to make sure Johnson doesn't do anything slippy-slidey over the Brexit transition period - *Farage needs to find a purpose in life other than continually criticising Johnson over almost everything Johnson and the Tories currently do.*

Click to expand...

Oh the irony 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Oh the irony 😂
		
Click to expand...

It is irony indeed - that you don't even have to be a snowflakey rabid left winger like me to see holes and shortcomings in much of what Johnson does - in fact if it is at all possible Farage often moans about Johnson more than I might


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is irony indeed - that you don't even have to be a snowflakey rabid left winger like me to see holes and shortcomings in much of what Johnson does - in fact if it is at all possible Farage often moans about Johnson more than I might 

Click to expand...

Rabid possibly
Left wing - neverMoans less than Farage - nope


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was wondering why Farage was missing from LBC - at least towards the end of the week - then I learned that Trump had got him into the US without the need for quarantine so that he could be part of Trump's warm-up act to the vast throngs who were going to be at the outside overflow event in Tulsa.  Except the overflow event was cancelled as they could only 1/3rd fill the main venue. 

Ach poor Nigel.  Think he needs to kick-start the Brexit Party to make sure Johnson doesn't do anything slippy-slidey over the Brexit transition period - Farage needs to find a purpose in life other than continually criticising Johnson over almost everything Johnson and the Tories currently do.
		
Click to expand...


Farage was _removed_ from LBC after comments he made last week. That's why he is missing. What he is doing with his unemployment is unrelated.


----------



## drdel (Jun 22, 2020)

I understand it was a matter of contractual matters with a conflict of interests


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Farage was _removed_ from LBC after comments he made last week. That's why he is missing. What he is doing with his unemployment is unrelated.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - didn’t realise that. Anyway sounds like that made it easy for him to be one of Trumps warm up guys...pity it didn’t quite work out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2020)

drdel said:



			I understand it was a matter of contractual matters with a conflict of interests
		
Click to expand...

Or his tweets got too racist so he went with immediate effect. Tomato, tomayto.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2020)

The good thing about this political thread is that it's effectively closed itself as Farage seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth - without the knighthood he so earnestly lusted after.  And for that I can be grateful.  @PhilTheFragger - this thread can now be closed before anyone reports me - I think I have reported myself


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah I haven't heard from him in ages.


----------

